# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 8/26/13 THAT's MY BIKE PUNK



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> _*Randy Orton last stood atop the mountain as WWE Champion back in 2010. Now, The Viper looks almost untouchable with the McMahon family machine backing him as the face of the company. But as Orton relishes in his new reign, former WWE Champion CM Punk looks to find a way back on top. Here are five reasons this Monday’s Raw at 8/7 CT on USA Network is must-see.*_














> _*Some friendships just fade away, while others implode like that of Paul Heyman and CM Punk. On last week’s Raw, Punk displayed a raw fury the WWE Universe has perhaps never seen. For weeks, The Straight Edge Superstar has made it abundantly clear that he wants to beat the heck out of Heyman! The Second City Saint accepted Curtis Axel’s challenge issued on SmackDown and is itching to put a hurting on Heyman’s prized young Superstar this Monday. If Punk takes care of business against Axel, is Heyman next to feel his wrath?*_














> _*Ever since their debut, The Shield have taken on — and taken down — a slew of WWE Superstars. During their path of destruction, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns have held a stranglehold on the WWE Tag Team Titles. Now that Big Show & Mark Henry have declared their allegiance, Rollins & Reigns find themselves in the sights of two of WWE’s largest and most dangerous Superstars. Will the massive pairing finally be the force to crush The Shield and their brand of “justice”?*_














> _*While the friendship between World Heavyweight Champion Alberto Del Rio and Ricardo Rodriguez has disintegrated, another has formed between Rodriguez and the great Rob Van Dam. After revealing their alliance last week, Ricardo interrupted a match between Del Rio and Christian on SmackDown to introduce Van Dam. The distraction let to Christian dropkicking Del Rio and Van Dam finishing him off with Rolling Thunder. Will the World Heavyweight Champion be looking for retribution on Raw?*_














> _*At 323 pounds, it’s pretty hard to just disappear. But that is exactly what has happened to Kane since he was last seen being carted away from the ring at SummerSlam by The Wyatt Family. The Big Red Monster failed to surface on SmackDown. Will we find out more about his whereabouts on Raw?*_














> _*Randy Orton has found himself in a very comfortable position. Former WWE Champion John Cena is out of commission for up to six months. WWE COO Triple H is firmly in The Viper’s corner — although Orton claims he had no idea Triple H was going to do what he did at SummerSlam. And Mr. McMahon himself said he didn’t want Daniel Bryan to emerge from SummerSlam as WWE Champion.
> 
> The odds are certainly against the submission specialist ever becoming WWE Champion again. But the journeyman grappler who Stephanie McMahon described as a “B+” Superstar will get another chance at the WWE Title at Night of Champions. Can you think of abiggerunderdog than Bryan in recent years?
> 
> Last week Bryan suffered a beating from The Shield and an RKO from The Viper. What might the powers that be do next to try to keep Bryan down? Find out Monday at 8/7 CT on USA Network.*_


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

dis gone b gud.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm looking forward to an A+ show. :vince5 :HHH2rton


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Which city is hosting? Hopefully, we'll see another rowdy crowd! :brock


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Old_John said:


> Which city is hosting? Hopefully, we'll see another rowdy crowd! :brock


Phoenix, Arizona. The same place where RR 2013 was headed.

Remember that Jericho pop?

:jericho :mark:


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Phoenix is a hot crowd if you give them something to cheer for.

I'll be missing a good chunk of the show for the next few months because of school starting


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Looking forward to another journey of Ryback's bullying.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Strictly looking forward to see more of rton2 :HHH2 :vince2 and :bryan.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I won't see most of it live because of work, but hopefully I won't have to work overtime and make it home in time for the main event, whatever it is.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Looking forward to this show


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

One to post ahead of tomorrow's show for anyone with a spare 20 minutes:






Wonder if Bryan could end up getting 'the chair' treatment.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This should be a good show. SHOULD. Lo0oking forward to the Bryan/Corporation angle (Bryan needs to get a bit of leverage. Not a lot but some for people to really believe he has a chance against Orton at NOC.) Also looking forward to the Punk/Heyman angle advancing with Punk/Axel. Ryback segments will OWN so I want to see that. 

I beg, though. Cut the fucking FILLER down. All the way down. Last week was unbelievable.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

So now that Lesnar's gone, and the main program involves two of the roster's most boring motherfuckers, looks like it's time for another break from this show. Hooray!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Old_John said:


> Which city is hosting? Hopefully, we'll see another rowdy crowd! :brock


Phoenix this week,Iowa next week, Toronto the week after that! Then NOC in Detroit,and a week after NOC WWE is in Chicago!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

dxbender said:


> Phoenix this week,*Iowa next week*, Toronto the week after that! Then NOC in Detroit,and a week after NOC WWE is in Chicago!












Giggidy, looking forward to that dead crowd. Rest looks good though so I can't complain too much. 

Anyways, looking forward to Bryan/Orton/Corporation and Punk/Heyman/Axel. Also interested to see where they go with Rhodes/Sandow.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

So the go home show for NOC is in Toronto? :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Looking forward to Punk/Axel... well really Punk, but I'll be nice and put Axel in there as well. Looking forward to Heyman antics in that match though. Also looking forward to whatever they're doing with Bryan.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RAW IS...

:bryan rton2 :HHH2 :vince5

Bring it. I'm ready.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> RAW IS...
> 
> :bryan rton2 :HHH2 :vince5
> 
> Bring it. I'm ready.


They need to add a Stephanie smiley.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Chrome said:


> Giggidy, looking forward to that dead crowd. Rest looks good though so I can't complain too much.


Part of me thinks that's the point? Having a dead crowd show for that week,so the week before and after would seem awesome.



SonoShion said:


> So the go home show for NOC is in Toronto? :mark:


Ya. I hope WWE starts putting more meaningful shows in Toronto. PPV go home show(and without Cena, first PPV go home show that won't feature Cena in YEARS,happens to be in a city that hates him alot) is a start, but hopefully in the future, Toronto can get PPV!

The Toronto show will be huge. Not just go home show, but it's already almost sold out. Best available seats are 10th row in the upper bowl.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Looking forward to this show. Should be good. I hope they do something different with Bray Wyatt and not only squashing Truth and Gabriel like did last week.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> They need to add a Stephanie smiley.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

SonoShion said:


>


:HHH2


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> :HHH2


Genuinely curious, when did Trips make that face? I don't remember what show it was on, and I can only imagine it's pretty damn amusing.

Why do I feel like Ryder's involved?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I think it was on NXT when they had that DX reunion.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah it was on NXT for the DX/Kliq reunion. I can't remember what was said but the :HHH2 face was born lol.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh yeah, we need more FANDANGO cut ins. Last week's footlocker segment was ACE.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Only interested in where they're going with Wyatt and Sandow. I don't need to see Punk feuding with Axel and I damn sure don't care about anything else they have lined up.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:bryan rton2 unk2 :HHH2 :vince

I'm down. :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Hoping they do something with Rhodes, if they don't, it's a hint he will gain Kofi Kingston status as irrelevant babyface #347.

Looking forward to the continuation of the :bryan VS rton2 :HHH :vince2 feud.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I hope the match quality is better than last weeks RAW.

What I'm looking forward to seeing the Corporation storyline unfold further, and anything involving Heyman & Punk.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm a fan of just about every feud they're doing at the moment. Should be good.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> They need to add a Stephanie smiley.


----------



## EndOfAnEra (Jan 19, 2013)

rton2 :heyman3 :ambrose :vince4 :reigns unk2 :ryback :henry1 :ziggler1 :bryan2 :rollins :HHH2

This is gonna be GOOD!


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing the next development with Bryan vs Corporation and how the deck gets stacked in Ortons favour in their NoC rematch (damn it feels like I'm back in 2000!).


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Yeah it was on NXT for the DX/Kliq reunion. I can't remember what was said but the :HHH2 face was born lol.


Lesnar and HHH have the best smileys in here.

:HHH2 :brock

They get me all the time. :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Looking forward to another journey of Ryback's bullying.


Dem bars of soap better be ready to drop.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Only interested in where they're going with Wyatt and Sandow. I don't need to see Punk feuding with Axel and I damn sure don't care about anything else they have lined up.


 This.

Probably won't be tuning in live.


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Mqwar said:


>


Breakfast of burials.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Just please don't give Orton the microphone.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Orton & Punk promo? :mark:


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

man, i'm just super stoked for Raw, i've been looking forward to it since it went off the air last Monday...This new storyline is making me excited..anyone else agree? I think they might have gold here. I haven't felt this way about wrestling for a very long time....I hope Bryan goes crazy and takes a Shield member hostage or something.....to get a tad bit of payback..have him go all Dragon on them.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't wait to see the 'corporation' develop further and see what's install for Bryan this week.

Also interested to see Punk vs Axel and what happens there because I was certain they were gonna face each other at NOC.

Should be a top show, can't wait.


----------



## NOTnotJigsaw (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*SPOILER:*

Dat GOAT Daniel Bryan be GOATing all night long.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Monday Night Bryan bryan


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Looking forward to tonight's Raw also Rey Mysterio is suppose to return tonight so let see how that goes.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> Looking forward to tonight's Raw also Rey Mysterio is suppose to return tonight so let see how that goes.


Is he? You sure?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> Is he? You sure?


oops I over-looked some details, He might be back in September.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Can't wait for this show.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

So excited for this show for so many reasons and I haven't said that for a while. Bryan vs. the Corporation, The Shield slowly starting to regain momentum, Wyatt's feud with Kane, Punk just being awesome no matter what he's doing, plus the PTPs getting more airtime.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

NOTnotJigsaw said:


>












PUMPED :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

rton2 :HHH2 :vince2


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Hoping for a good Cesaro match without that dead weight Swagger and a Bully Ry segment. Those are gold.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Can't wait for that 5 v 1 Daniel Bryan match.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

optikk sucks said:


> Can't wait for that 5 v 1 Daniel Bryan match.


I hope it's a 3 on 1 handicap elimination match against the Shield. Bryan gets two eliminations over Ambrose and Rollins before getting speared by Reigns.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Sorry but i have a really bad feeling about this show, the only good thing in last week's show was Triple H, Steph and Vince, so nothing to be excited about .


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark: buzzing for tonight's show.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

if you're not excited about wrestling, something is wrong with you....and if you don't like it, don't watch!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

xD7oom stealing my sig. WHY?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Should be a good show this week, looking forward to the Corporation angle, Punk/Heyman/Axel, and RVD/Del Rio.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Am I the only one looking forward to the RVD/Ricardo bit?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

peowulf said:


> I hope it's a 3 on 1 handicap elimination match against the Shield. Bryan gets two eliminations over Ambrose and Rollins before getting speared by Reigns.


Should do a gauntlet match like the one he had against Real Americans and Ryback. 




Bryan D. said:


> They need to add a Stephanie smiley.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> xD7oom stealing my sig. WHY?


It's not the same :brock


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

^ Mon the hoops!

Should be a great show, hope Stephanie gets some mic time.


----------



## ChicagoMadePUNK (Aug 24, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing punk vs axel and hope they use ziggler right, does anyone know how good the crowd in phoenix is?


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm really intrigued on how they will follow up Summerslam now with Bryan vs. New Corporation.

Will the new Corporation get an official name? Will The Shield officially be in this group, or will they stay there as "outsiders"? Anyway, the story of underdog Bryan trying to take the Title off heel Orton will be very entertaining.

Plus, the rivalry for the WHC will obviously get more build, ADR vs. RVD. Also interesting in how this will play out.

And of course, Stephanie on Raw.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

markedfordeath said:


> if you're not excited about wrestling, something is wrong with you....and if you don't like it, don't watch!














That's what I think many people on here are like. They like stressing out/complaining over stuff in WWE, cause if they didn't, they'd have nothing else to do.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

ChicagoMadePUNK said:


> Looking forward to seeing punk vs axel and hope they use ziggler right, does anyone know how good the crowd in phoenix is?


They were quite okay at the Rumble.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Is Punk/Axel for the IC title tonight?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Stad said:


> Is Punk/Axel for the IC title tonight?


:ambrose2


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

ScottishJobber said:


> *^ Mon the hoops!*
> 
> Should be a great show, hope Stephanie gets some mic time.


I like how you discretely put that in there.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

ScottishJobber said:


> ^ Mon the hoops!
> 
> Should be a great show, hope Stephanie gets some mic time.


I think all members of the corporation have done the YES chant at some point lol.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Quite looking forward to Monday Night Raw.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I think the Punk/Axel match will be an angle, just like the Punk/Heyman match pre-SS


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

only 3 hours left til Raw starts


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

please WWE, please let the Dragon come out tonight....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^It would be cool if this storyline lead to the American Dragon returning. The problem is, only hardcore fans know about that so the response to that would fall short. 

Looking forward to seeing Triple H act like an ass again. I can't stomach Steph though. My TV screen turns pitch black at the sight of that annoying chick.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

It can be some sort of transformation angle for the casuals.


----------



## NJW (Aug 26, 2013)

I hope they solidify and confirm the whole "new Corporation" thing tonight as a definitive faction.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i'm just glad the crowd responded to the cues during his promo last week...I think they will again this week for the full effect...I fully expect Bryan to actually get into the ring this time face to face with them.......has to happen sometime.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i know that the Ringside Addiction guy starts chants a lot...how about starting a "you're going to get your fucking head kicked in" chant...what could they do? its live tv! lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just remembered RAW is tonight, now I'm PUMPED. :mark: Can't wait to see more of this Corporation angle. rton2 :HHH2


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Stad said:


> Is Punk/Axel for the IC title tonight?


Can someone answer this?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

^ NO.


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Weltschmertz (Oct 20, 2012)

Should be good tonight.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> They need to add a Stephanie smiley.


Should just be tits.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Office conversation today: 

Co-Worker "watching Siberia tonight"? 
Me: "Nah I'll probably watch wrestling and watch it on-demand"
Co-worker: "That's pathetic"
Me: "You sent out the email thread talking about how you watch the VMA's and embedded the Miley Cyrus video". 
Co-Worker-"Ugh, I did".


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Office conversation today:
> 
> Co-Worker "watching Siberia tonight"?
> Me: "Nah I'll probably watch wrestling and watch it on-demand"
> ...


*Vince sees that video*
That gives me an idea :vince
But, Vince, that's not very PG :HHH2
Cena is gone! I'm sure the male adult demographic will appreciate some of the divas doing it :vince2


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^It would be cool if this storyline lead to the American Dragon returning. The problem is, only hardcore fans know about that so the response to that would fall short.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing Triple H act like an ass again. I can't stomach Steph though. My TV screen turns pitch black at the sight of that annoying chick.





hazuki said:


> It can be some sort of transformation angle for the casuals.


This is kinda how I see it all unfolding. This will bring out a different side to Bryan's character - one that the McMahons finally approve of - culminating in either a heel turn for Bryan or face turn/disappearance of McMahons.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

We may see a return tonight guys! Bourne is in Phoenix!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

DoradaFan said:


> We may see a return tonight guys! Bourne is in Phoenix!


Would love to see him back. Lord knows it's going to be a garbage return booking wise, but I'm curious to see how he looks in-ring considering he's fucking jacked now.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

I wish someone comes out to:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Fuck Bourne lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

WWE has announced that Rob Van Dam will face World Heavyweight Champion Alberto Del Rio in a non-title match on tonight's RAW.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

wwe.com has now reported that they are also doing RVD vs Del Rio tonight.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Why do they keep giving away PPV matches on free TV? They did the same with Christian/Del Rio.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

JY57 said:


> wwe.com has now reported that they are also doing RVD vs Del Rio tonight.


For the first time ever i posted news before you .


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

JY57 said:


> wwe.com has now reported that they are also doing RVD vs Del Rio tonight.


:lmao Why, just why?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Why does WWE always do this?

Not too long before PPV: Champ vs challenger in non title match
PPV: Champ vs challenger for title
Week after PPV: Champ vs challenger in non title match


So much for PPVs being special

And if this video doesn't get you excited for Raw....


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> WWE has announced that Rob Van Dam will face World Heavyweight Champion Alberto Del Rio in a non-title match on tonight's RAW.


Whoever books these matches is a fucking idiot. :lmao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Uh, the story is Ricardo was treated like shit by Del Rio so he's with RVD now.
And now RVD is gonna fight Del Rio.

It's not completely random.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a terrible cold right now and feel like shit, so I'm not sure if it's wise to say up to watch RAW knowing I probably won't enjoy it feeling like this. But on the other hand, I doubt I could get to sleep now with how I'm feeling so I might as well stay up... or not? Decisions... :hmm:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> I have a terrible cold right now and feel like shit, so I'm sure if it's wise to say up to watch RAW knowing I probably won't enjoy it feeling like this. But on the other hand, I doubt I could get to sleep now with how I'm feeling so I might as well stay up... or not? Decisions... :hmm:


Stay up and watch it. IF you feel tired, then sleep.

Worse case scenario: you're chanting "yes" with a blocked nose.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Xobeh said:


> Uh, the story is Ricardo was treated like shit by Del Rio so he's with RVD now.
> And now RVD is gonna fight Del Rio.
> 
> It's not completely random.


Nobody said it was random. It's the fact that they're giving away a PPV-quality match for free on TV. They could just build up to a NOC match instead, but maybe they have something else in store for NOC.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The Lady Killer said:


> Nobody said it was random. It's the fact that they're giving away a PPV-quality match for free on TV. They could just build up to a NOC match instead, but maybe they have something else in store for NOC.


If Del Rio/Christian last month was any indication, they will probably just have a couple of TV matches leading up to the PPV match. Such uninspired booking that WWE does way too often these days, but they do it because they need to fill the TV with something.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The Lady Killer said:


> Nobody said it was random. It's the fact that they're giving away a PPV-quality match for free on TV. They could just build up to a NOC match instead, but maybe they have something else in store for NOC.


They're probably adding Christian to the match at NoC.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

@ Clique - Right. And as someone mentioned above, they have a non-title rematch the night after the PPV. I don't get it. The writers can't be that inept, can they?

edit - That's what I'm thinking, too, but Christian lost cleanly twice. He doesn't really deserve "one more match," but I wouldn't be against it.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The Lady Killer said:


> @ Clique - Right. And as someone mentioned above, they have a non-title rematch the night after the PPV. I don't get it. The writers can't be that inept, can they?
> 
> edit - That's what I'm thinking, too, but Christian lost cleanly twice. He doesn't really deserve "one more match," but I wouldn't be against it.


Doesn't that happen a lot, though?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This kind of booking is just stupid. You build up anticipation for a match through promos, brawls backstage or after one of the wrestler's matches or even pairing them with somebody else in tag matches. Instead, they lazily have the same match booked every other week to the point where everyone loses interest. I actually hope the RVD/Del Rio match ends before it starts or something. Save it for the PPV, you idiots.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Xobeh said:


> Stay up and watch it. IF you feel tired, then sleep.
> 
> Worse case scenario: you're chanting "yes" with a blocked nose.


Well I know if I start watching it - I'm going to finish it. I don't see a point in staying up only to watch 40 minutes of it and then have to catch up with the rest later, but that's just my take on it.

Worst case scenario would be sneezing every 10 seconds through RAW, I've already sneezed a ton today already. I hate it. 

And I hate the fucking yes chant and I'm not a fan of Daniel Bryan, so you'll never see me chanting that shit.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

I think i'll have a coffee or two, give the first hour or so a chance and then maybe stay up or watch breaking bad


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

they can easily add Christian easily if they want with what happened on Friday (and heard on one of fw4online radio shows that they might with Friday's booking)

hope they do. but not like it matters they book everything that is PPV match on RAW/Smackdow. Not including The Rock, Brock, & Taker and special gimmick matches like Kane/Wyatt


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I hate how they give away the PPV matches on TV all the time. What purpose does it honestly serve? If you're going to do that then at least add a stipulation for the PPV to entice people to pay for the same match that they've just seen for free.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

I've decided I will continue to watch Raw until they include Hornswoggle in the corporation storyline.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Emotion Blur said:


> Would love to see him back. Lord knows it's going to be a garbage return booking wise, but I'm curious to see how he looks in-ring considering he's fucking jacked now.


Agreed-I want Bourne back as well. They have been holding him back for a ridiculously long time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

12 minutes to go. What's up y'all!


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I hope Raw is good tonight. 
Maybe we will see Ziggler, Show, and Bryan take on The Shield.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

DCR said:


> I've decided I will continue to watch Raw until they include Hornswoggle in the corporation storyline.


You're a very sick person


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Cookies and donuts on standby. Let's get it on.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

UGH.

This is why PPVs don't feel special anymore. Why give out a free PPV quality match between ADR and RVD? Don't give me that "nontitle match" bullshit. Why should I pay to watch them again when I get to see them for free tonight?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Almost time, so pumped up for Monday Night Bryan


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

I want Orton to pimp out a suit tonight.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Should be a good RAW, looking forward to the Bryan vs. Orton/Corporation storyline. I see Bryan facing the Sheild in a 3 vs. 1 Handicap match. Punk vs. Axel will end with Heyman getting involved, and Punk hopefully giving him the GTS. RVD vs. Del Rio, why? LOL

This is the most I've been interested in the WWE in quite some time, hopefully they don't mess it up.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

BREAKING RAW NEWS: The WWE Universe Gets to choose the stipulation for Punk vs Axel on the WWE App later tonight!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Marv95 said:


> I want Orton to pimp out a suit tonight.


Would be nice, but he wore his ring gear and a t-shirt to his own fucking coronation :lmao I don't think we're going to get him dressing up or cleaning up anytime soon.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Marv95 said:


> I want Orton to pimp out a suit tonight.


Yes, and be clean shaven


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

6 pages and RAW is in 3 minutes?? lol


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Srdjan99 said:


> BREAKING RAW NEWS: The WWE Universe Gets to choose the stipulation for Punk vs Axel on the WWE App later tonight!


unk :cole3


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Srdjan99 said:


> BREAKING RAW NEWS: The WWE Universe Gets to choose the stipulation for Punk vs Axel on the WWE App later tonight!


a) Falls Count Anywhere
b) No DQ
c) Weapons Match


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

My body is ready rton2


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

What I want to see: Daniel Bryan taking it to the McMahons Stone Cold style


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm hoping my main man joins the corporation like he deserves.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

So there's gonna be a clean finish for Punk/Axel?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

welcome to RAW is Bryan


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Every fucking time I turn on USA do I need to see that turtle faced bitch from NCIS?

She's fucking horrific to look at.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Here we go!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Looks like a good start already.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Shield time :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shield are all ready for war.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

The Shield is out here now? i'm guessing a Corporation appearance then


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Well this is odd.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

THE KING OF KINGS


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Go time


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

YES TRIPLE JOBBER ENTRANCE


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone PM me a link to a stream because firstrowsports is blocked on Virgin media.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Bryan better get the upper hand this week. Or Bryan will be seen as a loser. Austin never got jobbed out in Vs McMahon storylines three weeks in a row.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HAHAHAHA!*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So the shield are offical for the corp. finally they have something to do


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Shield be all like "try and get through us motherfuckers! We dare ya!"


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

DAH SHIELD AND DAH :HHH2


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

King of kings :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT GAME

:HHH2


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Fucking Kink of Kings YES


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Behold the King of Kings! :HHH


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

The Shield ringside for HHH.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I mark for this theme so much.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

King of Kings :mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't like HHH's new theme that much.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Trips with them cheers.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Triple H will get pops until he starts talking.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Why are those idiots cheering?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

The King of Kings starting off RAW. Good to hear HHH coming out to this again


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HHH getting a nice pop


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

THE KING OF KINGS!!!!!!!!!!

Heel HHH is best HHH


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Big Dog said:


> I'm hoping my main man joins the corporation like he deserves.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why are Rollins and Reigns holding their belts if they have to stand there all night


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'DAT THEME! :mark:

He should be getting 'dat heat though.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

The Shield and Triple H! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Love this theme :mark


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Good to see the real Hunter on deck again, being well guarded by those Shield guys. :HHH2


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

at least we get to hear the King of Kings theme


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Bow Down to the king :HHH2


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Look at that body language. The boss is going through a table sooner rather than later.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

OK, I marked like a school boy for Trips alternate theme.


I REALLY really wish he'd use Hail to the King by Avenged. That song kicks so much ass


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

THE SHIELD YASSSSSS LAWD HAVE MERCY!!


My body is ready!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dat King of Kings theme.

He needs to start taking shits on people and being the GOAT heel so he can get dem boos.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Most companies don't have Chief Operating Officers-It's a CEO and 3-4 Vice Presidents of specific divisions. Your title is fake Trips.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

The King of Kings!

Why are they cheering?


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Good theme


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I hope he uses this theme more often. Those boos for Triple H now!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Like to see that The Shield is working with Triple H


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


>


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yet another heel turn no sold by the crowd


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck you Buzz Cut Helmsley!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

so did the entire arena just turn on Bryan for no reason....ok whatever the fuck city this is. clowns.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

wrestle_champion said:


> I don't like HHH's new theme that much.


New? He's used it off and on for seven years now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Finally he's getting some heat!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lawd have mercy jesus.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The Corporate Shield :ambrose :reigns :rollins


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I guess majority of tonights crowd forgot Hunter turned

now he has to remind them


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

wrestle_champion said:


> Why are those people cheering?





TaylorFitz said:


> Triple H will get pops until he starts talking.


Pretty much.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

So this is the 20 minute gloating heel promo that we were expecting last week.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

The beginning of the Era of the :berried


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Such a fitting theme to keep using for the new heel COO.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

wrestle_champion said:


> I don't like HHH's new theme that much.


He has used that theme randomly for years


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

:HHH2 10 years since the reign of terror.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

If D-Bry comes out, he likely isn't coming via the ramp. Shield may wanna surround the ring as if they're in attack mode...


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Shield and Orton vs Mark Herny Big Show and Bryan ?


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

why the fuck they recaping the heel turn like nobody already knows...?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

King of kings theme is clearly being used to seperate the game the wrestler to the cerebral assassin COO. Fair enough.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

HHH needs to heel his act up.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here's the thing


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

It appears we wrestling fans don't have an attention span.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can picture Triple H saying to Bryan, "Hey, that's business, kid."


:HHH2


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

That fan falling to his knees when Orton got the belt. Amazing. :lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Most companies don't have Chief Operating Officers-It's a CEO and 3-4 Vice Presidents of specific divisions. Your title is fake Trips.


COO is totally a thing. It's an official title for the CEO's left hand person.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Triple Recap H


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

All these recaps. Am I watching SD or what? :bosh


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Gunnar II said:


> why the fuck they recaping the heel turn like nobody already knows...?


Not everybody in the audience follows Raw on a weekly basis, much to your smarky chagrin...


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:lmao That condescending Hunter Hearst Helmsley to peasant tone.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

C3K said:


> It appears we wrestling fans don't have an attention span.


Clearly not since the entire crowd are cheering!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Raw is recap!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I swear wrestling streamers are the worst


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yay 10 min Raw Recap, Curse you Heel :HHH2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this better not lead to DB vs HHH at some PPV where HHH puts himself over DB like he did to CM Punk.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Live burial of Bryan. this is a shoot


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

: Triple H is just repeating himself. I don't care whether it we good for business or not


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Raw is Recaps!..come on Helms


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Dem recaps


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Triple Douche!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Triple H telling it like it is. :HHH2


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao RATINGS.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I missed heel Triple H.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Gunnar II said:


> why the fuck they recaping the heel turn like nobody already knows...?


I guess for this crowd that initially forgot he turned and they cheered him anyone on his entrance.

Now they are at it with the 'what' chants.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CHECK THE RATINGS.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti DEM RATINGS


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

DAH RATINGZ :henry1


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Water under the bridge
is that a troll joke HHH?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

ratings mention :rofl


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Recaps are good for business, it's nothing personal.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

IN THIS BUSINESS


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Ratings?

HHH is the IWC


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

OH MY GOD HE'S TROLLING


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol i love this hhh


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

DEM RATINGS. 

:HHH2


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

If DB doesn't pull a Stone Cold...I can't.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

THREW THE ROOF


----------



## iPUNK (Aug 25, 2013)

so glad to see triple h doing what he does best. this rules.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

:lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Meh, not looking forward to the return of 20-minute HHH promo era. Promo is boring.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

World in the universe :HHH2


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Ratings call out unk


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

OH SHIT RATINGS THREAD VALIDATED


YES YES YES


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Triple H probably checked out the RAW ratings thread.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:HHH2 DEM RATINGZ

:vince3 THAT'S MAH SON


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Stop cheering fan girls....jesus


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Anyone willing to take bets on Orton wearing pants?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

yeah..because of Orton..that must be right


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh god, talking about 'dem ratingz


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Confirmed that Triple H is indeed Starbuck. Always knew he was his own biggest fan.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I wish women could control their vaginas at wwe live events


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Ratings mention and the gesture. :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ortons heel turn also no sold!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

RATINGZ!!!!!! :vince2


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Randy Orton equals ratings..:faint:


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Did someone say ratings?


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

LOL


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Where is this RAW at??

:StephenA

The South????


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Of course he mentioned the ratings! :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

He needs a suit ffs.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:HHH2 ratings are up?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Viper > Apex Predator


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Orton was the future in 2004 :aries2


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I'll be sure to check out the ratings when football season starts.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes, it's true, Daniel Bryan insulted your wife. On the other hand, Randy Orton once sexually assaulted her while you watched.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT NEW STORYLINE DRAW.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

If I knew I deserved a Randy Orton reign, I would have gone to church every Sunday, prayed to Lord Jesus for forgiveness for whatever bad thing I did. . .


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

Fuck sake, they need to change his music and this viper gimmick already.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Dem face reactions.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

So. Many. Cheers.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wait where was this type of thing when Heyman and Brock fuck up your Best Friend, insulted your family and ruined your office.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Recap RAW = Ratings. :bryan


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

RANDY WEAR A DAMN SUIT


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Eduard Khil said:


> Orton was the future in 2004 :aries2


Exactly.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Orton and HHH but got cheered

strong fucking heels


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Not the boos for either I was hoping for I mean really


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Didn't Punk outdraw the Corporation?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Crowd cheering for both Orton and HHH :lol have they been on Mars or something.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

who wrote that promo lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Your WWE Champion!!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

that title looks amazing on Orton


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

lol at this crowd...this episode should just be abandoned and redone in New York


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

lol @ the dumb crowd cheering


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh Randy, he's so pretty! :bryan


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

This fucker, Randy Borton


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

New belt design suits Orton really well.


----------



## Enforcer23 (Aug 26, 2013)

for the first time WWE has everyone behind a face, and this is the second RAW I seen in over two years.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

The subtle symbolism of Orton raising the belt upside down.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

un_pretti_er said:


> Did someone say ratings?


Pardon me,


:henry1


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes Randy please wear a suit.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Triple H talking about good ratings, things raw actually doesn't get too often, clearly playing the corporate jackass


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HHH talking about new life with Orton. King of Kings, King of Trolls.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Speaking of Ratings-WWE has 2 more weeks before its ratings get punted by Monday Night Football.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

that belt does look awesome on or ton


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

breathing new life? ha!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH wining and dining Orton


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

this crowd cheering both HHH and Orton, well mostly the kids


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This promo... is not good

Thank you crowd


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Randy looking fine as hell tonight. Dayum.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Bipolar crowd


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Finally this crowd is reacting properly.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Pretty Boy for Champ!! Oh wait...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reward him with bitches. Bitches and herb.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

How the fuck is Orton the future?

He was the future in 2004 and is a 9 time world champ


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Triple H in full on :buried mode


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

new life..oh you mean not Cena..well whos fault is that

trips got him a gift..a new shovel


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes ! :HHH2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"YES!"*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Srdjan99 said:


> On the other hand, Randy Orton once sexually assaulted her while you watched.


and if you mean by sexual assault, you mean kiss


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Randy Orton is the new John Cena. Men boo him...women cheer him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"YES."

:HHH2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cadillac gets his own theme song.... :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at them playing Triple H's music to introduce the car.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hahahaha an escalade


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

So that's why Alberto doesn't drive anymore


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

"YES"


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

The escalade had theme music.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

This is getting so stupid.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Hunter's gift gets entrance music.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Caddy gets its own theme song? And its Triple H's?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RICH PEOPLE STUFF, YES!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

A car really?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Yes Randy please wear a suit.







Randall's next theme.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Is that Nikki Bella's car?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Holy shit :lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Well clearly NONE of us know EXACTLY where this is going....


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

DAMN!

:HHH2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The burymobile! :mark:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Raw is Product Placement!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Thinly veiled advertisement.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:ti Fucking HHH just went Bob Barker


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

ratings, buzz, business, brass ring....


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Even Triple H's Car get it's own Entrance :HHH2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Uh...the last time he got a car, Kofi went hood on its ass.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

The Escalade comes out to Motorhead..lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sensesfail said:


> that title looks amazing on Orton


It has that same color as baby oil.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Del Rio can take a step aside now. RKO has a ride from the Game himself. :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNN

:HHH2


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Classic "Authority Figure buys top heel a car" angle :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Del orton


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Car is getting owned


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Its so obvious that Daniel Bryan is trashing that car tonight


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I thought HHH's personal gift was going to be his shovel.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Triple H is such a nice guy.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HAHAH NICE CAR


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Bryan is definitely ruining this car like Kofi.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

WTF :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I've never seen Orton so giddy


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Something tells me that car isn't making it out of RAW in one piece. :bryan


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Marketing Dept. stepped their game up with that Caddy sponsorship


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

An Escalade.... Damn, 2004 Is impressed.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok. Kofi ruin his last car, I guess Bryan will ruin this one.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

It's gonna smashed by the end of the night.

JUST LIKE EVA MARIE IN THE GUYS LOCKEROOM.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

whoever said that Triple H would change the product when vince dies was wrong. Triple H is already moving to in-episode advertising.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

5 minutes from now that car runs over Zack Ryder for the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Car gets theme music


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Obvious Bryan setup.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I want a Cadallic Escalade too!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This reminds me of nWo in the ring droning on and on about nothing in particular


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh look, a new car to beat the shit out of.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

That car will be trashed before the end of the night.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

That Escalade will be trashed by the end of RAW.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Orton remembering the high life back when he was in Evolution right now fancy cars, women, etc.


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

Kofi Car Smash v2; The YESinning?


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Inc kofi to wreck that shit


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

why am I marking to this

Evolution 2.0
fuck the corporation bullshit


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol @ that obvious advertising :lmao


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

aha, car is getting trashed tonight. thats ...not new.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Really? Will The Shield get one as well?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

That's pretty hysterical.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So is Bryan driving the Escalade or will he trash it later in the show?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

the Del Rio cars are back, but now it's Orton's turn, Orton needs to come out to that car in every match now


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Does Orton not remember the last time someone gave him a nice car?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Escalade about to get buried for stealing HHH's theme music.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

The Escalade has HHH's music :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol dat' gift


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow-This is why we don't get pyro with the opening-They were saving all those dollah's so Bryan can smash that fucker up.


----------



## Enforcer23 (Aug 26, 2013)

remember Triple H did it for all of you he did it for the rock.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I actually like The Shield as henchman for the corporation. And you can't complain, it gives The Shield some direction, which they haven't had in months.

:lol Triple buying Orton a gift. Best friends again.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

inb4 Bryan smashes the car.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

escalade v bryan tonight. Escalade wins by running over bryan


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Escalade spits oil, precedes to bury all Hondas and Volvos in the garage.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Calling it now. Bryan trashes the truck.


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

Bought his bitch a car. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan to trash the car


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Still no haircut


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Uh...the last time he got a car, Kofi went hood on its ass.


Thought I was the only one who remembered that.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

BRYAN GONNA FUCK YO CAR UP :bryan


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Also that car is getting fucked up later.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dat pop for Bryan! :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

:yes :yes :yes Bryan to save the opening of the show!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

GOAT was all like "ok, fuck you crowd, cheer for me"


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

What a pop.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Pretty legit pop he just got there.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Dat pop :mark:


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

In b4 Bryan rams the escalade with his prius


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'Dem Cheers. :yes :yes The beard is here. :mark:


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

The GOAT goatface is here :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Where Kofi at?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Can they officially reform Evolution now so we can hear the ENTIRE WWE Motorhead collection?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Heel Orton gets a new car?

Why does this seem familiar


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Inb4 "that car is as pretty as you"


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Where's the cement truck?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Bryan isn't going to destroy the car, he's going to "borrow it."

:lawler


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Honda Fit!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

This is beyond terrible :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Dubbletrousers said:


> Randy Orton is the new John Cena. women cheer him.


the women definitely cheered for Orton last week on SD


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Where have i seen this storyline before?...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

DB to tell folks how the car hurts the environment.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

I wanna see Bryan drive a honda fit in during his next entrance


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

He better thank Total Divas for getting him over


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao Honda FiT


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

But you are the best Bryan


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

That pop! :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god please don't have him start being suck up to the crowd.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Orton's face :lmao


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Dbryan to kick that cars fucking head in ! :bryan


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

twinkle toes lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bryan's look is hideous. Please shave, I want to try to take you seriously..


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Twinkletoes? Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.


----------



## Enforcer23 (Aug 26, 2013)

twinkle toes lol.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

darkguy said:


> He better thank Total Divas for getting him over


Like there's anyone out there who's watching that shit


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Ughghg don't have him kiss the crowds ass.....


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Twinkle Toes? 

Isn't that the new Darren Young faction?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Twinkle Toes

D Bryan a Last Airbender Fan?


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

He just called Orton Gay. He's officially the top face. 


#TwinkleToes


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So how long until he starts saying nice things about the local sports team?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol still solid boos for Cena


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Why is daniel smiling after all of the shit the corporation put him through? He should be acting like the american dragon right now.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ the boos.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Stop pandering DB and get to the good stuff.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Should have bought him a Lamborghini Aventador.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

took only 15 minutes for the first Cena mention


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok Bryan's being portrayed as a fucking geek. My patience is sooooooooo thin.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Rvp20 said:


> Dbryan to kick that cars fucking head in ! :bryan



Would mark for a "You're gonna get your fucking headlights kicked in!" chant


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Evil Miz Girl was the the original Orton fangirl


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Dam someone needs a screenshot of that pic with Orton in the ring and the shield outside it with everyone holding a belt


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

If you're a heel in wrestling

DON'T BUY A NEW CAR


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

For fucksake, Cena isn't even on Raw and he's still a shadow over the goddamn WWE.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Sucking up?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Twinkle Toes? Really!?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

How many times does he have to thank Cena? geez


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Didn't he already say this on Smackdown?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Sign of the night goes to the Patrick sign. 

Patrick as in the character from Spongebob.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cena still getting booed. :ti


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I dont like this bryan... suck up. Looks like he hasnt bathed in 2 weeks.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Keeping Cena's name relevant when he's not there. Cena may be gone but he's still there in spirits. :lol


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

This is beyond lame....


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Twinkle toes? Just when you thought 'clown shoes' was a stupid name.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH showed his true shovel


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

didnt we see this promos from them both last week..oh..wait ratings were down..I forgot


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Get D.Bry :lol


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Bryan pandering.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Don't recall Bryan thanking Punk three times last year.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

This is pretty weak


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao Orton


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

But he's been this way for 10 years, though.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

HE'S PISSING DA GAME

:HHH


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Rather large nose :bryan


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

D-Bry is basically the new ass kissing, smiling jack ass to replace Cena.

He should be pissed off and kicking ass, not doing this pandering bullshit.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Stop sucking up :L


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Orton lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dan


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

D-Bryan working up the crowd, showing his appreciation for what all they have done for him, then John Cena, and now The Game.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Triple H nose shot


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

"Hey Dan"


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Hey Dan!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

D-Bryan: The man with a rather large nose

Me: That's our Triple Nose!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Vince is probably still doing the Vince strut from his weekend birthday :vince3


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Where's Kevin Nash to smash that shit up?*

lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Orton and HHH are all BFF now.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

D-Bry buying Trips' nose.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Just waiting for Orton and HHH to say 'WE ARE HEELS DAMMIT'


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Orton is so pretty tho


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:lol at Dan. 

Orton getting terribly overshadowed by Triple H. Like he always has been.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

DB getting Orton some heel heat finally


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

greendude11 said:


> Twinkle toes? Just when you thought 'clown shoes' was a stupid name.


Nothing will ever be as bad as Punk calling Big Johnny a "toolbox" that was a low point for Punk.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

crowd's alive


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Randy, just don't talk.

Stand there. Let us look at your thighs. Don't wrestle. Just be pretty.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Bryan don't become Cena 2.0


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It's good to hear them finally getting heat. :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DAniel Bryan = ratings


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

HHH trolling tonight...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Triple H is such an ass:lmao


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

dafuq


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

HHH is an asshole :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HHH singing :lol oh boy


----------



## Enforcer23 (Aug 26, 2013)

Triple H has a horrible singing voice.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

that singing is creepy by Triple Nose


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

:lmao Triple H


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Trips with the voice of an angel :moyes1


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Careful Triple H. Disney might sue.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Anyone else get the feeling Cena gave Bryan some pointers on cutting a promo?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

fans too young to understand Pinocchio reference


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jimmy Cricket song :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

is this Disney on Crack?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

What the fuck.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol dat singing


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can D-Bry just hire Scott Hall to take that Escalade out for a drive?


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Singing? :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I was hoping he would sing the whole song.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

HHH gonna out sing The Rock :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Punk singing to Rey's daughter>Hunter singing


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

OMG, is he really singing? fuck sake


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Triple H :lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> Don't recall Bryan thanking Punk three times last year.


:cena2:vince2:HHH2


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

:lmao Triple H is such a dick.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is kinda depressing. The best talker out there hasn't said a damn thing. 

Troll HHH is the best HHH. :lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Just tuned in. What did I miss?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dafuq was that. :HHH2 :lmao


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love Triple H :lol


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Hunter truly is the GOAT heel. That song!!! :lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

HHH getting cheered for running D-Bry down? WTF is going on.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

It's actually B for Best.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

: Really want Daniel to smash the head and tail lights with a side of broken windows.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh man, Trips as a heel is amazing. :lmao


OMFG YES ROLLINS/BRYAN


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Hunter, never sing your children to sleep for as long as you live.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hahaha this is awesome.

First time watching in 3 weeks and its been good so far.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Trips has gone into full Vince crazy


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Why does Orton keep saying he's the face of the WWE. I thought he was the heel


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

:mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

BRYAN VS SETH ROLLINS HOLY SHIT


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Bryan is not in Triple H's top 1000 :HHH2


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Bryan v. Rollins?

THANK YOU, TRIPLE H.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

There is no way that DB has the chops to compete on the mic with full-on heel HHH.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

He was a B+ last week... goin' down the grade scale.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

HHH is on fire tonight


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

OMFG BRYAN/AMBROSE TOO

OMFG BRYAN/REIGNS AS WELL


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

awwww fuck indy wet dream


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Paul just take the title back you know you want to.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Bryan having a gauntlent type night against The Shield, fucking awesome.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

oh no Seth dont job


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

and now im staying up tonight


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*REIGNS FOR THE KILL!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BRYAN/ROLLINS and then AMBROSE

FUCK YES!!!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Triple H's mic work has been awesome since the heel turn.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Heel Trips!!! 20 minute promos to start every raw now.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Fuck a Rock concert, we need a Triple H concert. :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Bryan vs Ambrose :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins


YES YES YES


Then Dean Ambrose OMG YES YES YES

THEN Reigns

IWC Orgasms


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Ohhh yessss


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

So first it was Ziggler, now Bryan?


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Reigns is definitely meant to be the future main eventer.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

More gauntlet matches for Bryan


----------



## Enforcer23 (Aug 26, 2013)

ladies and gentleman were almost back in 1999 the cooperate gauntlet


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. Daniel Bryan vs The Shield should be fun.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Bryan vs Shield gauntlet match? Fuck yes!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Work ethic? Ratings? Nose barbs?

The troll is heavy tonight.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lmao when you wish upon a starrrrr.....


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Another gauntlet match for Bryan? *yawn*


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh shit!! Bryan/Ambrose


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

BRYAN VS ROLLINS

BRYAN VS AMBROSE

BRYAN VS REIGNS

DIS GONE B GUD.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You screw with HHH, and you get Shielded!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

woot

this is a solid 20mins for Danielson wrestling

mother fuck yes


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I'd pay to see Bryan v Ambrose.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes! Another DB gauntlet


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

Daniel Bryan/Shield gauntlet match is awesome.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.Bry in a gauntlet? cool


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Rollins vs Bryan :mark:
Then Ambrose? :mark:
Then Reigns? Not bad.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Excellent, gauntlet match


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Another gauntlet match? But this time with The Shield? I'm not complaining.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

In b4 Ziggler and show run in


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

HHH is just so awesome as a heel. Now I'm starting to become a fan. :lol


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Bryan is superb on the mic, there's nothing this guy can't do!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bryan vs Shield in a Gauntlet Match. :yes


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ok some guy called this itt I think

You win smark points sir


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Daniel Bryan one on one with every member of the Shield.

Gonna be so good.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Bryan SHIELD Gauntlet :mark:


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

4/10 promo by Bryan


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

sooo.. three DB matches in one night. god dammit I love RAW.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Bryan vs Shield in a Gauntlet. Oh man. :mark:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I want the Gift of the Shield!!! Damn!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Crowd doesn't deserve this storyline. I've heard bigger pops at a funeral.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

3 shield matches!!! :mark: :mark:

They're so gonna get buried tho


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

a gauntlet match we saw a few weeks ago


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hunter singing saved this segment. Hunter in general saved this segment.

Bryan is turning into a comedy top face already. Twinkle toes? And Orton is just there...

Bryan vs each Shield member sounds sweet though. However, I've got an insane headache...I'd like to continue watching but lights are really making things worse.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Awful segment but I fucking love the idea of this gauntlet match.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

I believe in you :lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

THAT SONG :mark:


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes we need a Bryan gauntlet every day


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:HHH2 I believe in you :bryan


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Heel Trips!!! 20 minute promos to start every raw now.


Which will now lead to 3 ad breaks in the next 10 mins.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

HHH killing it as usual Bryan should step up his game


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Bow down to the King. :HHH2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Gauntlet match with the Shield :mark::mark:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This should be great. I won't complain if they dedicate 45 minutes to Bryan in the ring.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Believe in Daniel Bryan!

Well Triple H isn't wrong Bryan in a gauntlet is good for business


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Dan Bryan to bury The Shield!!


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Behold, the King of Kings.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Bryan with another gauntlet match 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Shield about to get run down by the Honda Fit :berried


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

That was awesome, great opening segment. Only things I have to nitpick is him bringing up Cena & the stupid twitter popups at the end.

That was awesome, now hopefully we get some good matches tonight.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Dan vs Seth another TV MOTYC here we go


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

You people thought that Triple H promo was good? That was terrible. They were all terrible.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wasn't there supposed to be a car window breaking segment there?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Careful Triple H. Disney might sue.


:lmao


----------



## Archangel Sam (Aug 26, 2013)

Hell yeah to the gauntlet match.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

All Roman Reigns will get to do is spear Bryan and win


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

I really wanna see this IC title match (would much prefer to see it against someone other than Axel but oh well)


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This is leading to the Shield face turn on the Corporation.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Raw to be 3 hours and 20 mins from next week


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Srdjan99 said:


> Bryan is superb on the mic, there's nothing this guy can't do!!


Their wasn't much heel heat til DB got out there, so yeah, he saved the segment


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Bryan carrying the show from TOP to bottom...lol


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

:mark: :mark: dat HHH


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Srdjan99 said:


> Bryan is superb on the mic, there's nothing this guy can't do!!


What about his promo was superb? I got a lot of crowd pandering, catchphrases and the "I don't look like everyone else" crap he's been spouting since Cena picked him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm guessing Bryan gets to the 3rd Shield member and then gets screwed.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Can we see Orton wrestle? Interested to see him as a heel since he always adjusts his style to fit the role he's playing. Wish they stopped making him such a complete afterthought, though.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Lol @ people thinking Bryan gets passed Rollins


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Roman Reigns looking suspiciously like Sabu tonight


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Good 2

Daniel Bryan in another Gauntlet Match = Another Epic Match coming our way


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

C!!!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

The WWE App. :yes


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The more we see of Bryan wrestling, the better.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Alright promo, HHH got really badly forced at the end, but I did laugh y ass off at him singing. :mark:


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

greendude11 said:


> D-Bry buying Trips' nose.


He's gonna need a bigger shovel.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Special Guest Referee Hayman, make it happen APP owners.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

WWE APP :vince5


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Heel Trips!!! 20 minute promos to start every raw now.


This would have never been said 10 years ago back in '03 but I agree. HHH trolling the shit out of everyone and acting like an asshole is great, and comes off so natural for him.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So Bryan goes over Rollins and Ambrose and is about to beat Reigns and gets swarmed. O how the Shield has fallen.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

who would vote for B? (watch that wins :lol )


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Make Heyman the guest referee!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"Look at those Stips!"

LOL fucking tool


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Fans will vote C overwhelmingly.

WWE will tell us fans voted A


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

I wonder what it will be? Will it be c)? I will be so shocked if so


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

So happy Orton is taking a backseat in this for the time being.
:lol


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

I bet C gets picked


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Punk pandered when he was a face too....get over it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Boy, I wonder what fucking stip the WWE Universe is going to pick.

Be fair to :heyman


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

What awkwardly specific stipulations.

Oh, and c is going to win by a land-fucking-slide unfortunately.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd still like to a "Pick Your Poison" between Orton and Bryan
PS, Option C will win


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is my stip - title match. Has Axel won a TV match since winning the IC title??


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Heyman gets banned from ringside. He goes to call his new client. He costs Punk the match.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

This storyline will end with triple h defeating Orton, Bryan and Cena in a fatal four way.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Fuck the app


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Hope Punk wins and Heyman is pinned in a corner and we get a new Heyman guy. :mark:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

when did WWE become so envolved in letter grades


----------



## iPUNK (Aug 25, 2013)

lol at that horrible poll. you already know the result.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins
> 
> 
> YES YES YES
> ...












Post-match cigarette _ready_.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

D-Bry's gauntlet against The Shield will be great, especially when he faces Ambrose and Rollins.

And of course everybody's going to vote C for Punk vs. Axel, too obvious.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The actual stips.

A. Eat a turd
B. Eat a giant turd
C. If Punk wins, Heyman has to step in the ring with him.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

HHH showing he's light years ahead of Bryan on the mic. Orton doesn't even register on the scale though.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

theArtist said:


> Roman Reigns looking suspiciously like Sabu tonight


Roman Reigns is alive. That's the diff.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Mate. Bryan vs Ambrose. Been waitin on this since the minute Ambrose debuted. I just cannae...awww. Theres nae words.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Remember kids, your vote counts! Because we really care what you have to say :cole3


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

zxLegionxz said:


> HHH killing it as usual Bryan should step up his game


One of the worst Cripple H promos of the last 5 years. Absolutely dreadful. 

The fanbase of today is fucking horrible and it's proof is being showcased by the week in these threads.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

I really feel Raw picking up, trying not to get too optimistic


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Bryan vs. Rollings, not gonna lie, I'm already pre-cumming.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Can we see Orton wrestle? Interested to see him as a heel since he always adjusts his style to fit the role he's playing. Wish they stopped making him such a complete afterthought, though.


Same, I would love to see him in action tonight against like Ziggler or something.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I wear my shirt open

So you can see my chest

:harden :lol


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ambrose is vastly overrated by IWC. In-ring is average at best.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Bryan vs. Shield. High-calibre matches await. :yes


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

:HHH

vs 










@WM30


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Eduard Khil said:


> Here is my stip - title match. Has Axel won a TV match since winning the IC title??



Has he even had one?!


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

AthenaMark said:


> One of the worst Cripple H promos of the last 5 years. Absolutely dreadful.
> 
> The fanbase of today is fucking horrible and it's proof is being showcased by the week in these threads.


Don't be pathetic. It's pathetic.


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

Aka

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Archangel Sam (Aug 26, 2013)

I love how the WWE is pretending that we actually have options with the Punk poll. They know the result already. We all do.


----------



## Enforcer23 (Aug 26, 2013)

i wanted to see the car get destroyed.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> Ambrose is vastly overrated by IWC. In-ring is average at best.


yeah good promo guy but pretty average in the ring


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RVD vs ADR..........again? C'mon guys.

LOL no fucks given for Cody.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

You can never lose when Sandow is on commentary


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

NearFall said:


> Bryan pandering.





Osize10 said:


> Ambrose is vastly overrated by IWC. In-ring is average at best.


His in-ring abillities are overrated, but he is a fantastic storyteller


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Another great segment. This angle is rolling.

More Bryan Gauntlets?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So Bryan goes over Rollins and Ambrose and is about to beat Reigns and gets swarmed. O how the Shield has fallen.


That's how the Shield have been operating since they were given singles matches.
They're stronger as a team. Nothing really new.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Could we see Matt Morgan tonight?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sandow on commentary! YES YES YES!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cody - No entrance.

Hunter's gift - Full entrance.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> Ambrose is vastly overrated by IWC. In-ring is average at best.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Fuck the app


This.

Oh look it's "The Countout" Fandango.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i like it. they've realized ortons boring as shit with no charisma or mic skills. they didn't give him the bodyguard role, they made him champ, but i can deal with that. helmsley's into this heel role, it's the first time he hasn't annoyed me in maybe `15 years. him as mouthpiece, orton as worker, works. the problem is with the horny girls in the crowd cheering orton(which means the dudes will cowardly boo less), it'll never be as heelish as it should be, and brian won't get over as strong. still though, it's a good angle. cody is lost


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Evilerk said:


> when did WWE become so envolved in letter grades


The Solid B + is probably a rib on Wrestling Observer or the Torch I'd assume


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Sandow on commentary. :mark:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Summer Rae :yum:


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

So Trips called it a new era?


----------



## iPUNK (Aug 25, 2013)

summer is yum yum.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

AthenaMark said:


> One of the worst Cripple H promos of the last 5 years. Absolutely dreadful.
> 
> The fanbase of today is fucking horrible and it's proof is being showcased by the week in these threads.


Because people don't agree with you :lmao:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Fandango jobbing to Rhodes


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol Fandango's entrance video.. Da Da Da?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Rhodes getting an app Entrance and I guess he getting a pin on Fandango


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

FAAAAAAAAAAAANDAAAAAAAAAAAAANGOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Summer looking fit as always


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Summer Rae is Aphrodite god damn


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Summer Rae :yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Sandow + Fandango = impending GOAT segment


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Bah gawd, Summer Rae!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Still wish she'd dance like a proper dancer rather than a stripper.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Summer Rae's legs are insane.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Just put the belt on your 3rd biggest face and give RVD the WHC


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Look its Summer Rae. One of the few consistent Raw highlights every week.

And here comes Fandango...one of the many Raw lowlights every week.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Summer Rae. That is all.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

HAHA JBL said Mrs. Fandango again! That shit never stops being funny!


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Lol Fandango!


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Enforcer23 said:


> i wanted to see the car get destroyed.


Two and a half hours left in the show dude, I'm guessing trips and Orton screw Bryan during the gauntlet match and they have another promo in the main event - where Bryan appears on the titatron standing over the car.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheWFEffect said:


> This storyline will end with triple h defeating Orton, Bryan and Cena in a fatal four way.


Sadly you are probably right, and HHH will end up beating Bryan and not giving Bryan the win back.

Just like how HHH beat punk then just dropped the story line and Punk never got his win back


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

This Fandango shit is so old already


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

: Could they please sell MITB Chocolate Bars for real? I'd eat nothing else.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No fucks given for Fandango/Rhodes.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Headliner said:


> RVD vs ADR..........again? C'mon guys.


and Punk vs Axel, 2 matches they could've saved for NOCs


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This feud. I just couldn't give even a teaspoon of a fuck.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Dangos got a really cool look nowadays


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Rhodes in gold trunks is always win.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

This match hurts my soul.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Miz dancing. Awful.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao:lmao

This fucking geek Miz.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

wut


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

A Sandow run-in then a Miz run-in.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The most homosexual character currently in WWE comes out with the hottest female in WWE.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Miz, I hate you.


----------



## iPUNK (Aug 25, 2013)

thanks miz. we really needed a ruined match. appreciate it dude.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

FUCK OFF MIZ YOU FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mizango


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Get that briefcase on Rhodes.

LOL Miz


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Lmao Miz.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh God. fpalm


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Lol wat?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Miz


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Holy shit, Rosa Mendes still has a job?!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Snoth said:


> HHH showing he's light years ahead of Bryan on the mic. Orton doesn't even register on the scale though.


Well yeah? Did this surprise you? lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so the Miz a face trolling, why is the Miz even a face?

Just future endevor the guy already


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

HAHA renewing his idiot license


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Rosa! :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Get ready for a tag match.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Such stupid shit


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Fuck off Miz.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Fuck the Miz


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Superstars quality segment here


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Go away Miz!


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I think we all know that the Miz is going to interfere


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Tag Team match playas


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

How far has the Mike fallen? :lol

TAG TEAM MATCH


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Who's that dancing with the miz?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

who's that with Miz in red?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

jbl is on his game tonight


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I loled at that

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

We are actually getting lower-mid card feuds?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Are they making a feud out of this!?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Miz renewing his idiot license. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Someone get Teddy Long out there.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Da fuq this is terrible


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Wait a minute there, playas!


----------



## Enforcer23 (Aug 26, 2013)

oh lord from bad to worse. Brad Maddox thinks hes Teddy Long now? Playa.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a horrible mish-mosh of shit the mid-card is.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This entire segment.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Tag match? Holla.


----------



## indigofelixsimon (Jan 13, 2008)

holla holla tag team match y'all


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Fandago/Sandow VS Cody/MIZ

BOOK IT


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Twerking reference. :StephenA


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Did Sandow just say "Renewing his Idiot License?"
hahahah


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TAG TEAM PLAYA!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rosa returns.
Her kneepads finally resurfaced from the cleaners. 


What the fuck, Maddox?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

This GM ******* is sooooooo awful

i cringe erry tyme


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

The Miz


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

DJ Maestro Maddox. GOAT.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

tag team match playas


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Please keep the Miz away from Cody & Sandow, fuck sake.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Brad Maddox pulling a Teddy Long.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Rhodes and Sandow are better than this.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

didn't see that coming...


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

I fuckin love maddox !!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Tag team match playa


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Bossy...what's worse than a Fandango match?

The Miz...interrupting a Fandango match....

oh fuck new contender...

Brad Maddox interrupting The Miz interrupting a Fandango match...only to make another Fandango match.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Dammit Maddox, get lost


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Fuck yes Braddox


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> Ambrose is vastly overrated by IWC. In-ring is average at best.


Disagree, he's a damn good in ring worker and has a great grasp on in-ring psychology and manipulating the crowd. Just because he doesn't do a lot of flashy moves doesn't mean he's a bad in-ring worker. He has been part of some amazing matches in his time in WWE and the indies.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

dj maestro maddox :ti

GHEY!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Tag match...what a shock. 

LOL at Maddox saying "I'm sure you all could figure this out for yourselves". Yeah. At least he knows.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Maddox sucks.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

maddox with the save :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Maddox is the man HA

he is going to Teddy Long tag team match it up ha

I love maddox best GM ever


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

DJ Maestro Maddox!!!! I love this kid! :mark:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

They mentioned twerking and miley
My goodness, they're reaching to the audience! :vince2


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That was an amazing performance from Maddox.


----------



## Andriy P. (Jan 7, 2013)

Theodore Maddox


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Taking the tips from Teddy


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

The new Teddy Long?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Maddox makes way better tag team matches then Teddy.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

The heck is The Miz doing? lmao!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey playas! if yous want to fight so much, why don't we settle this now, with a TAG TEAM MATCH!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Maddox quality :lmao but shite segment 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Miz just loves to make a fool out of himself at every turn.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Teddy Long would be proud

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


> who's that with Miz in red?


I think it was Rosa Mendes.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I can't get enough of Maddox


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Srdjan99 said:


> : Could they please sell MITB Chocolate Bars for real? I'd eat nothing else.


congrats on the new rank, i'm almost there as well


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Osize10 said:


> Bossy...what's worse than a Fandango match?
> 
> The Miz...interrupting a Fandango match....
> 
> ...


With the Miz in the match. Rapidly spiraling downward.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Fuck Maddox.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Emotion Blur said:


> Someone get Teddy Long out there.


They got the poor mans option instead


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

pla'in the part of Tag Team Teddy...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is DJ MADDOX ALL UP IN YOUR AREA


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

Now hold on a minute playas


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

You know things are _not_ looking up if Miz is lampooning you :fandango


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Somewhere.. Teddy Long is happy.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

So is The Miz and Cody Rhodes the faces?


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Tag team match HOLLA!

Cody has been on a hell of a winning streak lately. Maybe he'll get 2 wins tonight.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

A Tag Team Match?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

SP103 said:


> The most homosexual character currently in WWE comes out with the hottest female in WWE.


Kinda funny, isn't it?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Brad Maddox with the TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That was the best thing The Miz has done in years.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Too many authority figures. We have 4 on one show. 5 in the company.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

The saddest thing about this match is that Sandow and Fandango will job when they should be getting the win.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I know it's all personal opinion, but for me Maddox is doing a great job. I genuinely find him entertaining and long may he be GM.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Miz definitely looked like he was having a seizure out there.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

what did Mizzy do??


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Hold on a minute playa


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> Bossy...what's worse than a Fandango match?
> 
> The Miz...interrupting a Fandango match....
> 
> ...


Gold, lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Doc said:


> Fuck Maddox.


It would be the longest, most terrifying night of his life.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

liked jbl mentioning elaine in reference to miz's dancing. 2 quality segments so far


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I lol'd. Oh Miz


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

RatedR10 said:


> That was the best thing The Miz has done in years.


No, this was:


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Maddox pulling a Teddy


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

ColtofPersonality said:


> Somewhere.. Teddy Long is happy.


I actually figured he was sitting at home pouting because they took away his gimmick.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Blommen said:


> Disagree, he's a damn good in ring worker and has a great grasp on in-ring psychology and manipulating the crowd. Just because he doesn't do a lot of flashy moves doesn't mean he's a bad in-ring worker. He has been part of some amazing matches in his time in WWE *and the indies.*


I post regularly in the indy wrestling section and he wasn't particularly popular there. He's really only had a handful of good matches that I can remember seeing. And one of those, probably his best, was against Daniel Bryan.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

How long are they going to keep up the Sandow/Rhodes feud... For fuck sake it's ran ts course.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Triple H singing "When you wish upon a star" was fucking hilarious


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WWE going to do the Twerking thing


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Where's the one-on-one with da Undertaker?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

TaylorFitz said:


> I post regularly in the indy wrestling section and he wasn't particularly popular there. He's really only had a handful of good matches that I can remember seeing. And one of those, probably his best, was against Daniel Bryan.


His FCW feud with Rollins was nothing short of brilliant.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

No fucks given for this match. Sandow deserves so much better.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

I wanna see Maddox as the mouthpiece GM for a very long time.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

What the fuck is Rosa doing with Miz?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So Rosa is a face now? Learn something new everyday!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Rosa looks less of a pre-op transsexual this time around. Whatever she's doing is working for her.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rosa Mendes :yum:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

N Sync Really Cole? Really?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

The time that we see Rosa back on RAW is when she's dancing with The Miz? Okay. She can't dance but, whatever


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

_The Midcard isn't featured and has no feuds! WWE Creative sucks._

Midcard feud featured as the first match on RAW.

_Fuck is this shit? Why do they have these jobbers out there?_

:ann


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Rhodes & Sandow are above this.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Eduard Khil said:


> No fucks given for this match. Sandow deserves so much better.


Only because he has MITB, but he's the textbook definition of stale and directionless.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What the fuck is Miz wearing?


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Opening segment was good. Laughed at twinkle-toes Orton 

Sandow is still gold. Unfortunately, he's being mixed with Fandango and The Miz fpalm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Gunnar II said:


> So is The Miz and Cody Rhodes the faces?


Miz has been a face for the entire 2013


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Fed up of Cole having to translate it every week, as if we've never heard it before.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm liking how the lowest tiered matches now have this much talent in them.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

i gotta pic with rosa in wm 29 axxess :


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I smell another loss for Damien Sandow.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Loving this Raw sofar. Maddox is gold. He just pulled a Teddy and it didn't even annoye me in all its obviousness. Mind = Blown


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

AWWWWWWWWWEEESOOOOOMEEE!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

STFU KING


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> I actually figured he was sitting at home pouting because they took away his gimmick.


Nahhh as long as he see's a Tag Team Match he's happy!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lawler Miley Cyrus joke huh


----------



## Da Hammer (Jan 8, 2013)

gaz0301 said:


> I know it's all personal opinion, but for me Maddox is doing a great job. I genuinely find him entertaining and long may he be GM.


Agreed Maddox is entertaining every time he is out there. Love his GM role.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Lawler and his pop culture references again.....


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I really fucking hate Miz's haircut


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did miz get a hair cut to look like fandango?


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Miz Vs Fandango: battle of the Frat boy douche bags.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Is this another pop culture reference extravaganza? "Rosa dancing like Miley Cyrus." Baby please.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

JBL and King creeping on Miley Cyrus.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Enough with the pop culture references


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

SHUT THE FUCK UP KING. Miley Cyrus WTF


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

DJ Maestro Maddox!!! LOLOL Maddox is the second coming of Lionheart Chris Jericho on the mic


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Sooooooooo is Rosa "with" The Miz or is this a one shot deal


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Did Lawler just say that Rosa dancing reminded him of Miley Cyrus? Lawler needs help, Miley is not that good.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

"Miz is on fire"

While Miz does the coldest hot tag ever


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

So the announcers are selling the obvious Sandow-Rhodes WHC rivalry that we'll see eventually.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is Damian Sandow a WWE signing or did he come from somewhere else first (ROH, New Japan)? He just doesn't come off as a wrestler but his mic skills are :clap


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

So if Barrett ain't jobbing to Bryan tonight, I guess he's not on?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Do the divas ever think, "fuck this...I'm taking out my tits on tv!" ?

I mean, if I was a diva who was stuck ringside watching this turd, I'd totally be tempted to be all like "fuck this shit, out come my tits...now! Fuck you Vince"


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

inb4 the rage


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Somebody just bury the miz pleasefpalm


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Again? Fandango is the worst partner.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fanny boy walks out all the time.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

King with a Miley Cyrus reference. 

He's so cool and hip and down with the kids.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Does Fandango ever finish a match?


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

"Miz, renewing his idiot licence" 

JBL = GOAT

:lol


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Trust King to be enticed by Miley Cyrus riding a foam finger and twerking on Robin Thicke. :ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damien Sandow. Your future world champion, current loser.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Fandango has officially walked away from more matches than he's wrestled. :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Smarky Smark said:


> Miz Vs Fandango: battle of the Frat boy douche bags.


Make it a triple thread and add in Alex Riley


And wait a minute the faces cheated to win that match?


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

ColtofPersonality said:


> Nahhh as long as he see's a Tag Team Match he's happy!


He's only ever truly happy when he's booking a 1 on 1 with tha Unda-teker!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Sandow continues to get murdered. :lmao


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Rhodes is the face right!?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just dreadful.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm glad they decided to build up Sandow for his cash-in.

Oh wait...


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> What the fuck is Miz wearing?



Fandango's pants


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Quit trying to be Val Venis you fucking chode.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

More jobbing for Sandow..

fantastic.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Rofl Fandango. Fucking grade-A doucheturd


----------



## Enforcer23 (Aug 26, 2013)

lol at least no more fandango for the night.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

No Jerry, Rosa isn't dancing like Miley Cyrus. He must of forgot this is PG TV.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

LOL Sandow is the best jobber on the roster no doubt better than any member of 3mb


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So why does Fandango get his music played at the end, exactly?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rhodes deserves better than this.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol the faces celebrate, then Fanny Boy does his normal shit after he walks out and the faces look like geeks. While Rosa is dancing with her dumb ass.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why does Fandango say "It's Fan-Dan-Go!" when he isn't correcting somebody? 

Faces win...meh.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

So does that mean Rosa is now a face?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Miz dont need Rosa. He fucking has Maryse.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, that was... something


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

This is the most pathetic poll in the history of WWE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sandow loses again... VINTAGE MITB holder booking.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

closing with it's fandangoooo would've worked 6 months ago. besides that, writers on point tonight


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Um, why the fuck is Rosa dancing to Fandango's music? fpalm


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

What was Miz wearing ? Just went to Subway.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Show's already starting to drag, just get to the guanlet match already.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Miz has to return those pants to the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2 movie set for Vanilla Ice.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This match is gonna be my piss break, specially since it will last quite a bit.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Cody Rhodes is such a heel. I don't think I've ever seen a babyface do that sneaky trip from the outside.

I resent the fact that Sandow is yet to win a match since MITB, unacceptable.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Is Damian Sandow a WWE signing or did he come from somewhere else first (ROH, New Japan)? He just doesn't come off as a wrestler but his mic skills are :clap



Been with WWE since 2002 bar a 2 year hiatus from 08-10


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes WWE get a bunch of random blacks that can dance to wear your WWE merchandise to make it seem like your clothes are cool.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Posters saying the Sandow/Rhodes feud has ran its course. I think the Fandango gimmick is getting old and old quick.


----------



## Enforcer23 (Aug 26, 2013)

King just gave it away xD.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Shop-zone commercial......*SMH*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I thought this match was supposed to be for the ic title

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Is it me or was Rosa Mendez just out there with no explanation at all?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Any dude wearing WWE merch outside a WWE event deserves to get their ass handed to them.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Fuck it, that was the most Miz has entertained me in a long time.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

LOLd at Lawlers Miley Cyrus joke


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"I want to C your vote!" Fuck off, King...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

So, are we going to get Summer Rae vs. Rosa Mendez in the future? I sure hope not.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

C your vote :lawler


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Rosa looked hot. That's the only good thing I can say about that entire segment/match.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

wtf with that commercial? no one thinks WWE attire is "in" 

maybe ironically.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I believe that guy was on America's Got Talent


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

TwistedLogic said:


> Rofl Fandango. Fucking grade-A doucheturd


A is still an A
Not a B+ :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The Miz gets to have Rosa Mendes in WWE's world and Maryse outside WWE's world. Good God, that guy..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE Universe, what do you want?
A: Crabs
B: Herpes
C: Clean bill of health

The fuck with these options?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Screw this. Show is pretty boring already.
I am coming back for the main event.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Prayer Police said:


> Again? Fandango is the worst partner.


He is no Bad News Brown.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

God that was a trainwreck.

fpalm at WWE mixing Rhodes/Sandow with those two jokes.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

rosa mendez has no clue at all. Dancing to fandago music at the end lol

Miz is now a complete joke, comedy act.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Rosa looks so lost there


----------



## wrastlinggg (Mar 28, 2013)

im just ready for the escalade to get destroyed


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

I hope they quit it with the A/B shit now


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Silent Alarm said:


> King with a Miley Cyrus reference.
> 
> He's so cool and hip and down with the kids.


Well, she's like 20 years old so its right around the age of Lawler's interests.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

#Mark said:


> Is it me or was Rosa Mendez just out there with no explanation at all?


explanation is that miz was mocking fandango, and he couldn't do that without a partner. they're paying her, might as well use her when it makes sense.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I find it funny that many of the people on here thought Fandango was amazing when he started and that he was this great heel are now saying that he's terrible and getting old. :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Did Rosa ever leave that dude that was beating her ass?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Amber B said:


> WWE Universe, what do you want?
> A: Crabs
> B: Herpes
> C: Clean bill of health
> ...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ugh, commercials.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

bboy said:


> rosa mendez has no clue at all. Dancing to fandago music at the end lol
> 
> Miz is now a complete joke, comedy act.


Someone had to replace Santino.. of course they choose the worse person to do it.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

: CM Punk on the WWE App. He wants Paul Heyman. So, I guess that you people should vote for B.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Amber B said:


> WWE Universe, what do you want?
> A: Crabs
> B: Herpes
> C: Clean bill of health
> ...


A. they are a delicious seafood :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Yes WWE get a bunch of random blacks that can dance to wear your WWE merchandise to make it seem like your clothes are cool.


Yeah, I thought it was stupid.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

CoverD said:


> I find it funny that many of the people on here thought Fandango was amazing when he started and that he was this great heel are now saying that he's terrible and getting old. :lmao


:lmao Yeah. He's always been terrible.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Watching GI Joe: Rise Of Cobra. Tuning in a bit though, not much. I think Baroness was so hot in that movie, I have a crush on her! I love the hair, the glasses the look. Rosa Mendes has become the Niz's groupie.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Miz should be a permanent host.

Commercials long as fuck.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

The worst thing about a Bryan gauntlet match is waiting for a Bryan gauntlet match


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

everyone just vote for B and try and fuck it up again. isnt that the Hyeman as special guest referee?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The madators that are not from spain!!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Primo and Epico


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

CoverD said:


> I find it funny that many of the people on here thought Fandango was amazing when he started and that he was this great heel are now saying that he's terrible and getting old. :lmao


Those aren't contradictions.


----------



## Enforcer23 (Aug 26, 2013)

is it time for Tito Santana to return?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

CoverD said:


> I find it funny that many of the people on here thought Fandango was amazing when he started and that he was this great heel are now saying that he's terrible and getting old. :lmao



It's almost like this forum has people with different opinions or something


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Tito Santana! :lol


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

this matador shit will last 1 month ABSOLUTE TOPS


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

DEM MATADORES. :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hopefully it is Epico and Primo.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

oh look tito santana is back


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Whenever I see a failed gimmick tried again, I just go "The fuck?" 

El Matitdor didn't work for Tito, so why on God's Green Earth would you give it to Primo & Epico?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OLE!!!!

:lmao

This company. It's 1992 all over again. Might as well bring Tito Santana in to be their manager.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Sandow needs some real buzz.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did I just see what I thought I saw?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

whi the fuck are these 2?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

They are dead serious about this matador thing, aren't they?


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

This gimmick is gonna be dead before it begins.

Wow they're trying to force an "Ole" chant on these guys LOOL! It's so obvious they're trying to make sure Generico doesn't get the Ole chants when he comes up and this is the most pathetic thing to do to try and change that


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

......I can't with this........


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

These promo videos just have me rolling. Future failures.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Los matadores about tooo debut soon


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Deptford said:


> everyone just vote for B and try and fuck it up again. isnt that the Hyeman as special guest referee?


The WWE would just fix the poll. You dont really think our votes matter do you


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

This match was ridiculous. Nuff said.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Deptford said:


> everyone just vote for B and try and fuck it up again. isnt that the Hyeman as special guest referee?


So, Vote for the Worst (American Idol anti-fandom!)


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Olé


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

los matadors has comedy potential for sure


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Um, why the fuck is Rosa dancing to Fandango's music? fpalm


Why does Rosa almost accidentally fight with her own team mate?











What is the meaning of life?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Olé.

:vince


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

LOL christian wearing that shirt on his shoulder just pretending that it's the WHC


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Los Matadors :faint:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Christian!!!!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

CHRISTIAN :mark:


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

WWE logic gone right:

Bryan says he'd wrestle in the indies if he wasn't in WWE, Triple H makes Bryan wrestle for 45 mins like he did in the indies.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Whenever I see a failed gimmick tried again, I just go "The fuck?"
> 
> El Matitdor didn't work for Tito, so why on God's Green Earth would you give it to Primo & Epico?


To be fair, there was very little about Tito that *did* work.


----------



## Enforcer23 (Aug 26, 2013)

and he brought his twin brother.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

OMG Tito Santana is coming back. Human cloning IS a success :troll


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Christian with the attitude era reference

:clap:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton vs Christian with Orton as the heel? Great!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fucking screaming horny women in the crowd!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Orton/Christian :mark:


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Christian going up against The Corporation.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WOOOO!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This sad motherfucker.
Wearing his t shirt like a title. :no:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

"With the way things are being ran around here."

LEARN ENGLISH, RANDY.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

McMahon Helmsley name drop!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

If Bryan wins this gauntlet match tonight, I will offically be over Bryan's new push. I already feel like it's being wasted on him, but if he actually wins yet another gauntlet match it'll feel even more forced than Cena and Punk were during ANY of their pushes. I don't think he shouldn't be pushed or anything, but the push he's getting just doesn't feel right with him as the main focus. Nobody else is even going against them? It's Bryan vs 7 people? 7 of the top heels on the whole show? And he's gonna get put over The fuck?

When Triple H and Orton were in the ring and Orton was about to go check out his new vehicle, then Bryan came out. . .the guy just came off like a gnat buzzing around compared to those two. Like he's just a pimple on the ass of WWE in comparison.

He's getting a superman push and is anything but that. I'm glad Bryan's getting a push, but this feels like way more than he should be getting. Triple H's new regime story arc just seems wasted on Bryan imo. I'm sure some Bryan fans are going to be mad I'm saying this, but it's just how it comes off to me. Glad he's getting a main event push, but fuck WWE is going insanely overboard on it. Totally shooting the whole load. Now no one on the whole show is getting pushed but him. Can't say that's a very exciting prospect going forward unless you're already a big Bryan fan.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

you got a problem with the way things being ran around here lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey look Christian has a belt.. Er a shirt.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Christian vs Orton :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

WWE doing their best to kill off El Generico


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Orton/Christian tonight. 

He still can't talk, though.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Orton/Christian. :mark:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> OLE!!!!
> 
> :lmao
> 
> This company. It's 1992 all over again. Might as well bring Tito Santana in to be their manager.


nah dude, in 92 they'd play it off as legit. this is a comedy gimmick with 2 decent workers


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I was just thinking that Christian should possibly reference the McMahon-Helmsley Faction, ha ha. 

Except, Christian was one of the ones that benefited from it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Orton/Christian? bama


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Los Matadores remind me of Zoro. . .I love Zoro.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

OOOOOOOHHHHHHHH burn, that was a good one Christian


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Hopefully it is Epico and Primo.


It is Epico and Promo. :lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Emotion Blur said:


> Those aren't contradictions.


Never said it was a contradiction, but its a little fair weather fan-ish.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Christian +1 :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Christian with that Homerun


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Why does Rosa almost accidentally fight with her own team mate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao Forgot about that. Sad. Just sad.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

And shovels


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

christian we all know HHHs fave tool is a shovel


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Christian/Orton? Yes please.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Orton forgot his lines again.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

That was a good line


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Christian and Orton match should be great.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice Orton vs Christian!!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Weak comeback Orton...this fucking guy!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Bryan D. said:


> The Miz gets to have Rosa Mendes in WWE's world and Maryse outside WWE's world. Good God, that guy..


:cena5 Canadian women.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Orton/Christian sounds good.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

lol Cole still has the iPhone 4


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Dat sledgehammer comment from Christian just then :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

That Christian "success" smile LOL. So fucking classic.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Also the car coming out to HHH's music was the greatest thing ever.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I know Christian's jobbing to an RKO but atleast he got some mic time tonight.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Cole needs to make a Tech Youtube channel..


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

YA JUST GOTTA SEE IT


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Christian with the burn


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Someone blue dot this cunt's face already :vince3


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Tout still exists?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Just show it. Fuck the App and Tout.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Punk has not looked this good in _years_.

Damn.


----------



## Enforcer23 (Aug 26, 2013)

English mother f*cker do you speak it?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So why does Christian have a match with the WWE Champion? And why is it revealed now in a throwaway interview segment?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Do I need to see Heyman's reaction. I can pretty much guess:

:heyman Fuck the WWE Universe.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

tout is back LOL


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

rabidwolverine27 said:


> Christian and Orton match should be great.


Agreed. I'm glad when Christian returned he wasn't cast into some useless role.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Shit Tout is back, I totally thought that was gone


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

:angry:You have alot to answer for social media


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

They still have Tout? Are the videos just as stupid as they were a few months ago?



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Renee :mark:


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Not this Tout bullshit again. We're innovative. :vince


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasar said:


> Tout still exists?


Nope. WWE APP buried it.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

cindel25 said:


> Weak comeback Orton...this fucking guy!


It's called being smooth.

You don't have to get the last word in when you know you're going to fuck the dude up at the end of it.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

: I'm not entirely sure if Christian's statement was pg


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Orton vs Christian for just "one more match"


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:axel the WOAT


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

give christian mic more often and put him in an actual feud!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

A....A...VOTE?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Curtis "My father is a HOFer and one of the greatest wrestlers of all time but I ain't shit" Axel.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

How can they boo Heyman. GOAT he is


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hopefully they changed the face mask from that bad pink.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

I hope the WWE Universe trolls the polls with A or B


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Curtix Axel trying to be relevant somehow


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Axel stale as fuck.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And we get Heyman's reaction anyway.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> tout is back LOL


TOUT VS WWE APP AT WM 30


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

What is up with Curtis' voice? Paullll


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

PERFECT!


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Axel never talk again plz


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Joe STFU


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Wow Punk needs to wash his hair.

(I still would)


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Heyman.

:lmao Outwrestle Axel.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

believe you're the next dibiase


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Man. . .Axel has terrible speaking skills. What's his deal? That wasn't even a live segment.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Even Heyman knows Axel sucks


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Outwrestle unk2?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

B!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Even Paul is burying Axel now. :lmao


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Best in the Wooooorld!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

ha Curtis Axel said "Perfect"


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

What's the point of voting if they constantly keep dropping hints that it'll be option c :no


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oof. Awful segment.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks like Heyman's up to something.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

"Loses.......the match!"


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Axel is a better wrestler than Punk

GG IWC


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ann Why did Axel speak more that Heyman? Why did Axel speak at all?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Mr. Perfect Junior speaks :faint:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This bastard fails at everything and that Minnesota accent. Got damn.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

"He cannot out-wrestle me" what a load of bullshit.

Heyman being Heyman with that awkward "life depends on it" shit doesn't work with anybody but Punk, now it just looks corny as fuck.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Curtis Axel seems like more of a John Laurainitis guy than a paul Heyman guy. He simply bores me to tears.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Heyman has 0 faith that Axel can "outwrestle" Punk


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

HOWWWWW MANYYYYYY COMMERCIAAAAAAAAAALSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS??????????????????????????

for fuck's sake


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Sometimes i cant follow what :axel is talking about


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Curtis Axel out badlyplacedpausing Randy Orton


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Axel is painful to listen to.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Are we getting a new Heyman Guy tonight?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Summer Camp after RAW :mark:


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Heyman got that look on his face like why do I got to work with this idiot over Punk? unk2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Lawler reusing jokes within minutes now.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

You must go view the tout!...or wait 5 minutes til you hear Heyman talk to Axel.

The WWE are ridiculous sometimes.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That look Heyman gave Axel was fantastic.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Gunnar II said:


> I hope the WWE Universe trolls the polls with A or B


watch B gets chosen :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Curtis Axel's skin casually glowing more than his title under the studio lights.

Not a good look bro


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe the new Paul E guy is Ted Jr. Maybe that youtube video was a work.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Get voting everyone on the wwe app. We want to "c" you're vote :lawler


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

"We wanna *C* your vote". :lawler


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Da fuck is with this voting shit? This ain't Taboo Tuesday Lawler ya senile old cunt.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

What the fuck was he talking about? :lmao


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Axel keeps trying and he just keeps sucking at promos. Heyman needs to kick him to the curb after he loses tonight.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Even if they aren't that good, Axel's got better mic skills than at least half of the active roster.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> TOUT VS WWE APP AT WM 30


60 Minute Iron Man Match!:avit:


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Axel's character sucks so damn much. I thought he went back to developmental to get his shit together before getting called up again? Like Wyatt


----------



## Federation Bhoy (Jul 18, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Ugh, commercials.


Exactly, the show is very stop-start with the commercials, its barely back on and we have another. Sometimes they comeback from an ad break to, give us another like last week with Footlocker haha


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

They need to give up on the TOUT shit already


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

So JBL is the corporation's commentator?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I should start drinking everytime they mention that damn app.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Makes me wonder if English is Axel's first language. It's like he doesn't know how to properly form.........sentences.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

God I fucking hate Axel.

Must be a good heel right? :argh:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

TwistedLogic said:


> So JBL is the corporation's commentator?


No but that sounds like an awesome idea.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope b gets picked as the stipulation


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Srdjan99 said:


> I should start drinking everytime they mention that damn app.


YOU WOULD DIE, SON.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

The Aesthetic Ray said:


> Even if they aren't that good, Axel's got better mic skills than at least half of the active roster.


The Genesis :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Srdjan99 said:


> *Curtis Axel seems like more of a John Laurainitis guy* than a paul Heyman guy. He simply bores me to tears.


That actually has the potential to be hilarious.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Tout cameback to life?


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Curtis Axel is awful


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

TwistedLogic said:


> So JBL is the corporation's commentator?


The corporate commentator :vince5


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

So that car is going to get destroyed.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Aren't we overdue for a Ryback shower rape of Disco Stu?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Would be funny if fans voted for Heyman being guest referee.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I wonder if they regret pairing Heyman with Axel, they could have used anyone and they used fucking McGillicutty.

No entrance, lol.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> TOUT VS WWE APP AT WM 30


Crashes count anywhere?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

TwistedLogic said:


> So JBL is the corporation's commentator?


He's the unbiased commentator. Cole and Lawler have been jizzing over every face and turning up their nose at every face since 2007. I actually feel like that WWE has restrained JBL a bit.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The Aesthetic Ray said:


> Even if they aren't that good, Axel's got better mic skills than at least half of the active roster.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So we don't even get to hear his theme


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like how they just randomly bring back Tout from out of nowhere.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Can someone get a fucking entrance tonight?


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Curtis getting dat IWC heat.


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

i hope everyone went with Option C.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I thought Axel's promo put Heyman to sleep for about a second.


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

How can Axel be regarded as an Heyman guy he is anything but a leigt Heyman guy, god I wish this was cesaro in Axel's position right now that would made far more sense it would better then him being a stupid tag-team with Swagger and us having to put up with this dud Axel he just sucks.


----------



## Enforcer23 (Aug 26, 2013)

i hope the fat guy in the front row becomes the ref.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

I rofl at the fact that the Escalade came out to The Game's music.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

: Sometimes, listening to Curtis Axel talk is like playing a video game and having to press "A" to see the next block of text.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Jobber IC Champ, hopefully we get a new Paul Heyman Guy


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Dat jobber.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Here comes Punk. unk :mark:


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Jobber entrance for the *Intercontinental *champion. The belt must be 4th or 5th most important which means not very.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

ThE best thing about Axel is his theme music and you make me miss it WWE :woolcock


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Would be funny if fans voted for Heyman being guest referee.


or if Paul rigged the poll to make him the ref.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Wolverine ::westbrook2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk wearing his crack hoodie still does something to my puppet...but I still wouldn't anymore.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Axel with the jobber entrance


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

PUNK!!!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Punk back to the midcard


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

fucking Punk/Heyman storyline airing in the first hour? 

So why should I watch the rest of the show until the over run???


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

It's clobberin time


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hypno said:


> Curtis getting dat IWC heat.


That is the only type of heat he is getting


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Cult of personality, great tune!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh, what a surprise


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

c, what a suprise


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Awww


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah Heyman will CLEARLY change into ref clothes now. Scripted shit


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

i agree sensesfail.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*SHOCK.*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, man :lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

What a fucking shock!?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat smile.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Punk kicked Axel's ass last week so it's not like something's going to magically change.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

That poll was so fixed. I voted B by the way.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Well color me surprised.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

God, this storyline is awful.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Rigged piece of crap we all voted for B


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Am I crazy or does punk look like he got in ridiculous shape over the past week...


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Pathetic. WWE is such shit is not even funny


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Punk should be the champ


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Now this should be an interesting match.. But the conclusion should be even more interesting


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

CM MOTHERFUCKING PUNK!


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

New Paul Heyman guy tonight?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

So you guys mean that Taboo Tuesday was rigged all those years ago?


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

We didn't *'C'* that one coming at all *wink wink*


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

There is no way the voting was that lopsided. So picked.


----------



## Enforcer23 (Aug 26, 2013)

I voted B


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Punk wearing his crack hoodie still does something to my puppet..*.but I still wouldn't anymore*.


You're no longer nasty.
:clap


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

i bet Heyman screws Punk. i can see it happening tonight.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Aesthetic Ray said:


> Even if they aren't that good, Axel's got better mic skills than at least half of the active roster.


Better English speaking skills than at least half the active roster of all the English as a second language classes in Minnesota.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I like how they just randomly bring back Tout from out of nowhere.


Outta nowhere, VINTAGE :cole3

I miss the VINTAGE exclamation.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

This match should be over by now, fuck is this shit.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

damn Axel is terrible on the mic or in promos


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

awww. I voted for B! :heyman4


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Punk's wearing the Wolverine trunks again. Dude's really dedicated to being the Logan of the WWE.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Deptford said:


> fucking Punk/Heyman storyline airing in the first hour?
> 
> So why should I watch the rest of the show until the over run???


_The Funkadactyls of course!_


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I smell a DQ swerve finish..


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah, low key he did


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Axel is utterly boring..... This is Axels biggest match in spite of being having matches with HHH and Cena.... Just stahp Jerry.....


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

lmao primo and epico trending


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Punk has to watch out for the devastating Count Out.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Lol they no sell the twitter trend


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Heyman went to get Ohno!

:cena2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Punk always going for Heyman during matches is starting to piss me off


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Quasar said:


> That poll was so fixed. I voted B by the way.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Still at 5? Fail ass count outs. 

LOL Heyman back at the front, fixing his tyie.

Axel: SHA! SHA! SHA! SHAAAA!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

jediknight52501 said:


> i bet Heyman screws Punk. i can see it happening tonight.


They are giving this match the 9pm hour start so something is up.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Deptford said:


> So you guys mean that Taboo Tuesday was rigged all those years ago?


Dammit yes :vince5


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Can Curtis Axel just..... Go away.... Forever


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What have I missed?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Another commercial?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Damn, Punk is like a Bull and Heyman is like the Red Sheet.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

really a commercial break during THIS match?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Axel didn't roll out of the way to avoid taking the elbow drop. 

He did it so that no fan would have to watch the worst elbow drop ever, lol.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Punk always going for Heyman during matches is starting to piss me off


I'll second that. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

I OFFERED TO TAKE YOU BACK.

:heyman


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Waffelz said:


> What have I missed?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

As hard as I try I just can't like this Curtis Axel character.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Commercials again? Are you kidding me? I'm done. I'm going to sleep. Go to hell


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

SP103 said:


>


Why? Will boycotting the App change anything? They'll still promote it every 5 minutes.

Is it just me or are the commercials just being too much?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Punk's wearing the Wolverine trunks again. Dude's really dedicated to being the Logan of the WWE.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

This Raw is worse news than Matt Harvey getting Tommy John.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Man, it probably won't happen but if at the 9 pm slot, the BEAST's theme hits, I'm fucking streaking outside after this match.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

A new Heyman guy coming soon


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

and the commercials suck.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

That we buy any car.com advert that just came on was more interesting than Axel.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

: I'm really impressed with Curtis Axel lately. Getting smarter in the ring, but nothing like his father.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Axel is just a mess. I can't even be bothered in trying with him.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Bryan needs to stop with the jumping yes shit now. He needs to get a little more serious, the fans are going to keep chanting it on their own.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

I can't wait for the Heyman on a Pole match. Imagine him grinding and dancing in the ring around a pole, jiggling and gyrating while Punk and Axel see who can make it rain faster.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


>


Wow. I actually threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Is......is that me?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

As a punk fan this hard to watch him feuding with a dud like Axel this feud just don't make sense to me, the 3rd Paul Heyman guy should of been someone from the indies who knows Punk from their not this guy who has no right being in the same ring with Punk. Axel will just fall of the scene just like garbage such as Tensai if he's a future star of this company then were are doomed forever.


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

i still miss the Attitude Era.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

"Stay Down" is about to be all up in this bitch!!!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SpeedStick said:


>


:StephenA2


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Axel just threw Punk into the Steel Steps on the WWE App and is now in the ring in control.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Just stahp Jerry.....


He can't help that he's a boring, tired old fuck that's being forced to give his worthless opinion on national TV. Blame Vince.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Enforcer23 (Aug 26, 2013)

all I got to say is....stand back.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Fuck Axel.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

jediknight52501 said:


> i still miss the Attitude Era.


Than go watch it?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


>


:cornette


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

RobertC said:


> Commercials again? Are you kidding me? I'm done. I'm going to sleep. Go to hell


See ya next week


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


>












(also my reaction to Axel whenever he talks... or wrestles... or exists)


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

LOL Paul Heyman just awaiting his demise.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Boring match.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I really want to give Joe a chance but damn, he is boring to watch.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This hsould have been a squash match, why is the WWE pushing this no talent curtis axel


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SpeedStick said:


>


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

(Delayed post due to "badass" servers)

Dafuq happened to Christian's mic skills? He sounded like some indy schmuck cutting his first scripted backstage interview.

Oh and i'm pretty sure fanfic writers around the world just creamed themselves after Punk said, "Paul Heyman deserves more, i wanna give it to him tonight. I want Paul Heyman.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

It's not the popular opinion, but I think Axel gets a lot less credit than he should be. He's really not that bad. Quite entertaining to me actually!


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Man, JBL sounds like he's bored as fuck...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


>


*NO!*


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Hypno said:


> I can't wait for the Heyman on a Pole match. Imagine him grinding and dancing in the ring around a pole, jiggling and gyrating while Punk and Axel see who can make it rain faster.


Fucking nasty LOL

Axel with the worst fucking charisma ever.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Heyman with that rape face.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


>


I officially hate her because she got closer to the thicke dick than I ever could in my life.

Reality is such a bitch.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Axel is so boring.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Why is Heyman worried? Last time he was supposed to have a match with Punk, he brought out Brock 20 minutes before Punk even came out and nothing happened. It's not that hard to kayfabe get out of a match if you don't want to wrestle someone.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

DAT RIHANNA/CHRIS BROWN REFERENCE


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Curtis Axel's control segment is weak and boring as all hell. Punk's trying to make something out of this but it has to be extremely difficult.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

if Chris Brown and Rihanna can keep getting back together so can CM Punk and Paul Heyman :lmao


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Awkward silence


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

jediknight52501 said:


> i still miss the Attitude Era.


hey, welcome my friend


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

LMAO JBL.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Kill the commentary team now


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Something going down.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't even think Punk could carry Axel in a match... And that's saying something


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Quit trying to be 'hip' by referencing pop-culture JBL and Lawler.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

The fact that Axel is getting in any offense at all makes me realize that there is no other new Heyman guy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This shit is still going on?

Holy crap.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TankOfRate said:


> (also my reaction to Axel whenever he talks... or wrestles... or exists)


The only way Miley can stay some-what relevant shaking her ass at the audience


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

JBL with a pop culture reference. Lawler's commentary is contagious. fpalm


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

JBL is pulling it all out of the bag tonight


----------



## Johnno3k (Dec 6, 2011)

*Great Line by JBL*

If Rhianna and Chris Brown can keep getting back together than so can Paul and Cm Punk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How the fuck are you not talented at all when your father is Mr.Perfect? His momma must be the most boring bitch with the driest vagina of all time.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

The fact they keep panning to Heyman backing up the ramp every time Punk gets some offense is absolute genius.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

wrestle_champion said:


> Quit trying to be 'hip' by referencing pop-culture JBL and Lawler.


This. It's fucking lame. Stay in the WWE bubble, WWE.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

So Lesnar has to cheat to beat Punk, but Axel can dominate him...

Dat logic :vince3


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Axel stays aliiiiiiiive


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

That was one of the best flying elbows Punk has ever hit


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

that camera angle not showing the elbow connect and just punk flying in the air was a blessing from the gods


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Punk's Elbow just got nerfed.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Brock is watching? Yeah, right.

:brock


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> *NO!*


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

AXEL JUST STAY DOWN


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...And silence is the response to JBL's outdated comment.
:drake3
:bosh4


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Jerry Lawler is freaking funny. That Chris Brown and Rihanna comment caught me off guard.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

"I just love the WWE APP" -Lawler

Just stop jerry


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow, Axel actually busted out the Turning Heads neckbreaker in God knows how long.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> Brock is watching? Yeah, right.
> 
> :brock


Too busy fucking Sable.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> How the fuck are you not talented at all when your father is Mr.Perfect? His momma must be the most boring bitch with the driest vagina of all time.


Look at the 2nd/3rd Gen guys they had. Cody, Ted Jr., Bo, Axel.

That said, they still let go of Wes Brisco, so how hard does he suck.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

LMAO JBL!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Booooooo


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

and just like that with 1 GTS, it's over


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Eduard Khil said:


> Jobber entrance for the *Intercontinental *champion. The belt must be 4th or 5th most important which means not very.


I guess they didn't want to show Axel coming out to the usual silence.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Buried.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So how is Paulie gonna get out of this one?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

UH OH!


----------



## Enforcer23 (Aug 26, 2013)

the price is right for Paul Heyman.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Pretty sure Heyman has a plan


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Classic Heyman face.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Headliner said:


> How the fuck are you not talented at all when your father is Mr.Perfect? His momma must be the most boring bitch with the driest vagina of all time.


I laughed for 5 min


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Headliner said:


> How the fuck are you not talented at all when your father is Mr.Perfect? His momma must be the most boring bitch with the driest vagina of all time.


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was........sudden. Should of gave Punk the IC title while they're at it.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

No Perfectplex


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Get your ass in the ring Paul


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

SP103 said:


>


What the fuck?!?!

New Heyman guy will come out now if ever.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

HERE COMES GRAVES!!!


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

This feud is falling flat to me.


----------



## Chuckman66 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: Great Line by JBL*

Gotta love JBL!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He keeps saying Stay Down. I hope that basic ass Corey Graves isn't Heyman's new bitch.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh no I spoke too soon!!!


And if I hear another fucking walrus joke......


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The ref grew some balls?


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

GTS, It's CLOBBERING TIIIIME!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Paul Heyman to get a GTS :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> The only way Miley can stay some-what relevant shaking *her ass* at the audience


:jameson


still waiting to see it


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Who's the twerking bitch again?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*FUCK THAT SHIT!*

lmao @ Heyman


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Paul Heyman's reaction was priceless


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Really good match. Long too!


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Something's gonna happen, I just hope it isn't an Axel interference.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Mr. Imperfect Curtis Axel.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Heyman about to get on his knees. 



Srdjan99 said:


> Jerry Lawler is freaking funny. That Chris Brown and Rihanna comment caught me off guard.


You do realize that was JBL who said that?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Headliner said:


> How the fuck are you not talented at all when your father is Mr.Perfect? His momma must be the most boring bitch with the driest vagina of all time.


:lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

it looks like they're choking Heyman


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Fuck this is dumb. What else is on?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

How long can they drag this out?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

It was all Brocks idea :lmao


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

Just ship Axel off to belize now!


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Heyman :lmao

Fuck you, Axel.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

What the who the :/


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

This is awesome!! 


God damn it, I though it was someone knew you buttfuck Cole.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

"Who the?"

"AXEL!"

Even Cole forgot about Axel


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

or you know... that can just happen instead I guess..


----------



## Enforcer23 (Aug 26, 2013)

lol curtis axel.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Announcers not even remembering Axel's name.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Headliner said:


> How the fuck are you not talented at all when your father is Mr.Perfect? His momma must be the most boring bitch with the driest vagina of all time.


:lol


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

fuck no we gonna see more of this shit feud


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Wow so fucking original... All that build up to show this ugly fucking potato-head hick. They're going to take this You Suck chant as good heat when it isn't.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

It was all Brock's idea :lol


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

IT WAS ME PUNK :vince


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Low blows > PG rating. :lol

Handcuffs? Kinky.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Is this supposed to be so erotic? Fess up, how many thirsty fangirls are imagining they're Paul Heyman right now?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TwistedLogic said:


> Something's gonna happen, I just hope it isn't an Axel interference.


It was.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Things just got gay.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Isn't this supposed to be a fucking match?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did Heyman borrow those handcuffs from Ryback the Rapist?


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Don Conte said:


> Just ship Axel off to belize now!


If I could I would rep you because of the Breaking Bad reference.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rape in the middle of the ring? :heyman


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Axel is so boring.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You know, I'm not even going to ask why Heyman has handcuffs, or if he and Punk's used them on each other before.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Getem' Paul! :lol


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Handcuffs. Kinky...


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

And suddenly, gay bondage porn.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Woulda been the perfect time to debut a new Paul Heyman guy, dammit.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

He can't even get the handcuffs around his wrists. :lmao


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Here comes the power play.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Punk is fat.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Rape god damn.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Did Punk just drop the f-bomb?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SP103 said:


>


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commercial break > Curtis Axel (sadly)


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Heyman used DoubleSlap! It's super effective!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at Heyman saying it was all Brock's idea. That's hilarious. 

I'm glad Punk didn't get his hands on him yet. They can get a lot more out of the story that way.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

So this storyline(Punk) will clearly be parallel to Corporation for now.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

WWE needs to stop trying to make Curtis Axel a thing, he's not going to be a thing.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Heyman's slapping like a bitch, lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Big E and Ryback would be loving this right now, Punk in cuffs and defenseless.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Heyman getting into persona with those walrus like fin slaps. :heyman


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Heyman used Double-Slap, It'e was Non-Effective


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Handcuffs now? This Heyman/Punk thing is reaching all new levels of homoerotic


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

This is all for a Punk vs Axel match. Good lord.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone catch Axel copping a feel of Punk's ass?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Vince's boner just tore through his slacks.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

an epic botch would be if he accidentally locked the cuffs without punks arm in it , then had to get the key to unlock them , then lock in punks arm


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Damn low blow by Axel! And now they are Cuffing Punk! Dammit!!!


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is unbelievably kinky.

Punk has been in cuffs before.

I splooged a little.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

You have the right to remain silent :axel


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"NOW You're going to feel my wrath. DO YOU UNDERSTAND ME?!" :heyman


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

End this shit


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why doesnt wolverine just use his claws to cut the handcuffs


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Still, Heyman is the GOAT.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

LMAO @Paul Heyman...This shit is FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah, throw the chair away. Dumbass.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah, I'm pretty much done with this feud


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

They keep putting this motherfucker Axel back on-screen and it's stressing me out. Can they just hurry up and debut Graves or Ohno or something as Heyman's new guy so we don't have to keep going through this mess?


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Anyone catch Axel copping a feel of Punk's ass?


Can't say I blame him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What type of selling was that? Axel got kicked in the face and immediately went to grab a chair. He should still be on the ground right now.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

:lmao @ Axel still thinking he's a serious threat


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Heyman overshadows the IC champ in this storyline. Back in the day when guys battled the Heenan Family, Bobby Heenan himself was not the main guy in the story even though he usually took a beating afterward.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Axel needs a chair to attack a hand cuffed CM Punk.


Don't make your new stars look TOO legitimate WWE.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This shit is moving in slow motion.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Amber B said:


>


WTF?!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is turning into a prison movie real quick :lmao


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Amber B said:


>


LMAO!


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Kendon't stick.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Heyman used DoubleSlap! It's super effective!


Normal-type moves cannot be super effective!


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Who says you need your hands? That's what god gave us legs for.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm sorry, but what is the purpose of this segment?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Heyman used DoubleSlap! It's super effective!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Handcuffs and lashes? Who's sick creative fantasy is this?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey I hate Curtis Axel.....Welp good job WWE.


----------



## Enforcer23 (Aug 26, 2013)

oh shit hes going sandman on us.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

So no babyface is saving him?


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

The commentators with their serious voice and stuff :lol


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

That creepy Heyman face. They need to make a smiley out of that.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Axle kind of sounded like Patrick Warburton there.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Axel squealin' like a piggie!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

TEACH HIM!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Paul going to the extreme!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

This is some kinky shit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is...something :lmao


"I LOVED YOU."


Yeah they banged.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

YEA! Getem Paul! :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Heyman, you are NOT the father.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

I loved you.

I fathered you LOOOL


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

I FATHERED YOU :russo


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn, Axel needs handcuffs and a chair to stop Punk..weaksauce


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

:lmao at this. I just can't.

Tough love.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

EPIC


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

damn, that's some beatdown that Punk is getting by Heyman, NOT by Curtis Axel


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This is........odd.

The Passion of CM Punk I guess.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is the gayest thing in wwe since the Vince kiss my ass club.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I LOVED YOU! :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> This is unbelievably kinky.
> 
> Punk has been in cuffs before.
> 
> I splooged a little.


*
OH NO, YOU'RE NASTY AGAIN!*


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I WISH I KNEW HOW TO QUIT YOU


----------



## Enforcer23 (Aug 26, 2013)

grab paul a beer he needs it.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Heyman is GOAT


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This is just unbelievably ****-erotic.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I take back what I said earlier about Punk being the best thing WWE has.

Heyman is the best thing WWE has. :lmao


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

I'd rather watch the James Harden foot locker commercial 100 times in a row than a Curtis Axel match/segment


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

whats up with wwe and these weird torture segments?


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

I hope they have alcohol & pills in heaven, I'd hate for Curt to have to see what a disappointment his son is through sober eyes.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol god damn strong kendo strikes


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Holy shit that's Miley Cyrus. Only one reaction


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Y2J Problem said:


> This is some kinky shit.


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I like the intensity here, very nice build on this feud.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Somewhere, some fangirl is writing a tumblr fanfic about this.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

This isn't P.G...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He got him bent over a got damn table. 
I don't know how to feel :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

HE'S A PAUL HEYMAN

:lol


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Heyman is awesome


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

hazuki said:


> So no babyface is saving him?


Who'd save Punk?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Curtis Axel: "...HE'S THE PAUL HEYMAN!"

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I feel so sorry for Paul. Punk truly deserves this.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Eduard Khil said:


> Heyman overshadows the IC champ in this storyline. Back in the day when guys battled the Heenan Family, Bobby Heenan himself was not the main guy in the story even though he usually took a beating afterward.


Heenan didn't have Curtis Axel in his stable either....


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

screw you Heyman. you suck.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Is that fucking English? What the fuck was that?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dammit Heyman what did the announce table do wrong!?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Rybacks about to come out to feast on the Punk leftovers.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Heyman, what did the announce table ever do to you? stop hitting it


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Badass Heyman.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Did he just say "I am the IC Champion, he is the Paul Heyman" ?


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

And the E found a way to top the gay in last weeks Ryback segment


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

PAUL!? What did the table do to you?! :lol You broke my heart!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Man, Heyman is a dick.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

They got paul turning into the psycho bitch who keys your car


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Even in this Axel sounds like a try-hard goof.

Paul still misses the Punk Dick.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Hypno said:


> Somewhere, some fangirl is writing a tumblr fanfic about this.


:jay2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Boring chants, lulz.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Paul Heyman is great!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Boring chants :clap


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

This is dragging WAYYYY too long


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Walrus chant


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Still a better love story than Twilight.

Lol @ the Boring chants.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This is some gay shit right here


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Was that a boring chant?


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Waaaaalrus lmao


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I LOVE YOU!!! 

Me - -_-'


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Punk must've Daffney'd him.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh shit, boring chants!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Walrus chant.

Jerry Da King Lawler is officially the Voice of the Voiceless.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this would have been much better if it was anyone but curtis axel


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Beat Down


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Heyman has a Vietnam flash back
beats Punk to death 
screen goes black 
WWE canceled forever


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk's personal feuds are the worst. :lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Axel and this segment getting shit on for taking so damn long.


"That's hard to watch.". Yes it fucking is.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Boring? Fuck this crowd I'm invested in this!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Heyman almost hit JBL's hat, would've lost it if JBL got up and hit him with a Clothesline from Hell.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

You think Punk resents Axel for those boring chants? lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Boring or Walrus?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Curtis Axel is fat


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

"That was hard to watch" well maybe because it dragged 10 minutes longer than it needed to


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Need to get Punk away from Axel cuz Axel fuckin sucks major ass


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I GAVE YOU MY VIRGINITY!


----------



## Enforcer23 (Aug 26, 2013)

boring chants for the win.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

: Paul Heyman having an ECW Flashback with that kendo stick!


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

God I don't what is wore at the moment this segment or that dull Man Utd VS Chelsea match that happened today?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Were they just chanting "Boring"?


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if Punk really feels like he's been raped.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I enjoy seeing Heyman, and I like Axel.

But that was stupid. And Axel really showed he sucks, even though I like him.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

This segment..

If I'd been out of the loop for awhile, I'd wonder what type of "relationship" these two had.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

It's not boring chant you morons :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They aren't boring chants retards


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Ringside doctor for Superstar of the Year


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"He's the Paul Heyman" 

Just stop Curtis Axel. :lol


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


> hey, welcome my friend


RAW last week was better then this crap tonight.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Axel sounds like an idiot whenever he screams.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Amber B said:


>


Compared to:










Bitch got the YAMS.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

I think they were Walrus chants.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Maybe it was "Wal-Rus"


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

I am the IC champ, he is the Paul Heyman coo coo ca chooo!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That Dragged on for too long


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That was amazing! unk2 :heyman


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> Boring? Fuck this crowd I'm invested in this!


Walrus


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Green Light said:


> I GAVE YOU MY VIRGINITY!


So he was Paul Hymen before?



I'm sorry.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao Curtis is so fucking bad. I don't know how, but he's gone from sort of underwhelming straight to really, _really_ bad. I can't :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

It went on a little long


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow that was horrible. Why is Punk still in this feud anyways. Brock is gone end it already.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

PAUL E IS THE BEST FUCKING HEEL IN THIS COMPANY.

I swear if I was feuding with Paul E in real life I'd lose my job trying to kill this motherfucker.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Was that chant Walrus or Boring?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Heyman is acting like a jilted lover. Is there another side to this Punk/Heyman relationship we didn't know about?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

They were chanting "Walrus"


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Heyman to Punk:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk must've blown Heyman's back out for him to be acting this type of way in public. 
Damn.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Walrus Chant from the Crowd, lol!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

They were chanting Walrus idiots


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> Boring or Walrus?


Definitely sounded like boring


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

Silent Alarm said:


> Boring or Walrus?


BORING. Clear as hell.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sick of that Popeye's commercial. Try something new!!fpalm


----------



## Enforcer23 (Aug 26, 2013)

sounded close to boring though idk maybe its just my thoughts that turned into chants in my head.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Well, that was... disturbing?


----------



## Kassimo (Jun 2, 2013)

Jerry Lawler IS SO DAMN BORING THESE DAYS!!!!!! I wish he gave a shit again.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Pretty sure they were chanting Walrus, not Boring..


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Next week on RAW, Heyman will come out and apologise to Punk, leading to him proposing to Punk. CM Punk will refuse, but out comes Axel to propose himself, Heyman says yes.

Yaddayaddayadda, Heyman becomes RAW GM, makes out with a lot of guys and then becomes Diva's Champion. 

As accurate as a Bleachers Report article.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So, uh...did Paul win the match then?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"I'M THE INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPION! HE'S THE PAUL HEYMAN!" :axel


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Heyman and Punk are on and I hear boring chants... 

The :axel effect


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

One of the worst segments of the year. WOW.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Wonder whats the next match?


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

That made me feel strange feelings.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

I heard boring and I'm pissed about it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Compared to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Bitch snatched her own wig last night.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Guys I'm pretty sure they were chanting "Awkward"


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

I dunno who I feel worse for, Heyman for being rejected by his man crush, or CM for having no friends. I swear I've seen this story on a Disney show.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Were they just chanting "Boring"?


They were chanting what the Rock called Heyman in a promo 11 years ago "Walrus"


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Mqwar said:


> BORING. Clear as hell.


Clear if you're deaf

It was clearly a Walrus chant


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

iwatchwrestling said:


> "I'M THE INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPION! HE'S THE PAUL HEYMAN!" :axel


:lmao


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

I thought that was great Heyman is so damn good


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Bitch got the YAMS.


:homer


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Hypno said:


> Next week on RAW, Heyman will come out and apologise to Punk, leading to him proposing to Punk. CM Punk will refuse, but out comes Axel to propose himself, Heyman says yes.
> 
> Yaddayaddayadda, Heyman becomes RAW GM, makes out with a lot of guys and then becomes Diva's Champion.
> 
> As accurate as a Bleachers Report article.


LOL I would rep if I could.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

After having match of the year, what the hell are they going to do with Punk now?! He's obviously higher than the IC title...


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Punk must've blown Heyman's back out for him to be acting this type of way in public.
> Damn.


Well he is THE BEST in the world.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Punk sweaty and panting in handcuffs means the load has been blown before The Shield have even wrestled tonight. Not bad.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

NexS.E.S said:


> Axel sounds like an idiot whenever he screams.


He sounds like an idiot when he opens his mouth to speak period. 

I agree that segment dragged on way too long and everyone was moving in slow motion in what I guess was an attempt to make it more dramatic.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> Heyman and Punk are on and I hear boring chants...
> 
> The :axel effect


Then you should go get your ears checked!


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Punk must've blown Heyman's back out for him to be acting this type of way in public.
> Damn.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Those were definitely walrus chants


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Curtis Axel needs to lose that title and soon. The only good thing about him now is his theme, and they cut that with his jogger entrance. The belt is being wasted.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Paul Heyman is the worst ex-girlfriend* ever *


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Strong segment. Didn't see any problem with that.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Working with Paul is wasted on Axel.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

lol if those were actually boring chants.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> "I'M THE INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPION! HE'S THE PAUL HEYMAN!" :axel


LOL thats what i thought he said


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

you guys, so much drama is gonna go down in vegas..


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

For the last time it was Walrus dumb asses, wait for the replay =)


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

DAT Tyson Kidd heel turn.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Why the fucking recap? It just happened 2 minutes ago!


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

That was just a train wreck of a segment.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

That segment was suggesting heyman/punk were gay lovers.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

I remember when the Intercontinental Championship used to mean something.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

Am I the only one who enjoyed that segment?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Cole with the serious voice fpalm


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I LOVED YOU! -swings kendo stick-

That emotion.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Heyman's going to boil Punk's bunny next.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That segment was awesome. Heyman is too damn good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Holy shit his back looks rough.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

They're really putting in the work to get Axel over. :side:


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

jojo's a bitch deep down


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

TankOfRate said:


> Punk sweaty and panting in handcuffs means the load has been blown before The Shield have even wrestled tonight. Not bad.


Pretty much this.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope Heyman wins this feud.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JOJO should GOGO away


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh ffs


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

JBL trending. :lol


----------



## Enforcer23 (Aug 26, 2013)

*nap time* total divas.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah I had a feeling they actually fucked him up when I saw the broken stick.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh hey there JoJo


----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks like this is WWE's way of supporting Darren Young, Jesus Christ I haven't laughed this hard in a while.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

It was a good segment, but it was way too long.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Fuck off, Jojo.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Orton's Girl


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Jojo got dem cakes!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And from that to Jo-Jo. Because once Total Divas is over, so is her career.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Oh great, more Total Divas bullshit...


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I swear King said "Paul broke that over his clitirous".


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

BRET HART!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Jo Jo is cute but wtf is this!?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

JO JO and her voice ah hell yeah


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

To think that the handcuff part started with a low blow, then moved onto a Glenn Close obsession parody.

DAFUQ is this total divas crap fpalm


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Dat Total Divas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HI JOJO! ❤*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

JoJo can't wrestler so there seeing if she can make it as a ring announcer


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Fucking ring diva announcer needs an announcer wtf.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Fuck JoJo.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

literally sounds like a little girl


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

"I fathered you"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god. NO BUYS


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ugh Divas, this is going to suck.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

JoJo is so replacing Lilian Garcia in a few years.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

JO-JO!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Her name is JoJo? Da Fuck? 

Sounds like the little retarded kid in the Kindergarden classroom.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

So is JoJo not going to make it as a Diva so they're seeing what she has as a ring announcer? lol


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Please let this be a Natalya vs AJ match.
Fuck this fpalm


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Dat Total Divas angle.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Singing the National Anthem and now announcing.

I guess JoJo will replace Lilian soon enough


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I bet when a wreslter is booked to be on the end of a kendo stick spot, their first thought is "Fuck sake..."

Punk's back looks sore as fuck.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Now this leads to the question...

Crazier ex to deal with? Heyman or AJ?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Brie Bella :yum:


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh Total Divas wasn't cancelled yet?


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

MmmMM JoJo lookin yummy!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bellas are more over than Coy Rhodes


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Brie sexy as shit.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Eva Marie has a huge set of tits.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Eva Marie cannot walk in heels :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

TOTAL DIVAS DRAWS. It's the best for business. DO YOU SMELL DEM RATINGS?

:HHH2


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Eva Marie is giving me life with her strut and lollipop in one hand.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Eva's ramp walk. I can't :lmao

This is probably the season finale match.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> Fuck JoJo.


Who wouldn't? rton2


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Why is Nikki a foot and a half taller than Brie?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Eva can work my lolli-pop any day.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

If this doesn't end in a massive lez off, they can fuck off.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Eva Marie in dem pants. :yum:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Why we getting this match again!? Where is foxy?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

"We fucked Punk!! Why didn't you call me!!".


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I want a "Jaret!" chant


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jojo will never make it in the WWE she doesn't have enough height. Isn't she shorter then AJ?


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Am i the only one who's sick and tired of the Bella twins?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

First CM Punk segment I've enjoyed seeing in a long time.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

xD7oom said:


> Fuck JoJo.


Sign me up


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

SHE MISSED HER HAHA


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Eva Marie is hot as fuck, but she cannot walk in those heels, smh


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

another boring Divas match.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't think any of the girls out there are hot atm. 

except that funkadactle piece of asssssssss. so finee.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok, Nattie vs Brie. This actually might be watchable.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i bet Jaret is watching this match


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I love how Cole had that pause:

"Best new show of the year......on E!" :cole3


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

This is gonna be a squash match for Nattie


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

theArtist said:


> If this doesn't end in a massive lez off, they can fuck off.


This FTW.


----------



## Enforcer23 (Aug 26, 2013)

over already xD.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Is that Jaret in the front row with the handcuffs and duffle bag?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Jo Jo is the second prettiest girl on the roster outside of Alicia Fox....but she's what, like 19?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

That was over quick, at the very least.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

God do I hate when the only pin attempt in a match is the 3 count.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Natalya is thick as fuck man..lol


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

No JBL, Bret is probably smiling from Hawaii


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJ LEE!!!!!! YES YES YES


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm liking the CM Punk/Axel feud. Don't see Punk taking the IC title though.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Did you guys see how Eva fell? :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well...that happened.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

AJ :mark:


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

twin magic again? are you kidding me? that pisses me off, stupid ref.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Boy, they sure do know how to segue.

It's like -










to


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Somewhere Maria and Mike Bennett are throwing things at the tv.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

is AJ on total divas?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Nattie loses again.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

EVA FUCKING MARIE. :mark:


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Quasar said:


> Ok, Nattie vs Brie. This actually might be watchable.


I stand corrected.

Whoa, AJ!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AJ :mark: :mark:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

AJ Lee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Natalya is wearing the best pants in the world. True story.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Just squished a spider that was on my wall, yep it definitely acts and sells better than Eva Marie.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

AJ...eh, sick of her too. But dat ASS :yum:


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

AJ


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

This camera work is awful


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok Natalya didn't get hit so how did she get hit with a finisher?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

AJ please just clean this mess up. I'm counting on you girl.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Wtf. Pulling someone out of the ring=the person with the submission being dazed!?


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

They need to change AJ's music already, fucking annoying Barbie doll commercial shit.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

AJ


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

AJ Lee burying Kidd LOL


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao AJ burying total divas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like how on Total Divas, Eva is portrayed as "competition" to the Bellas. And on Raw, they're on the same team.

DAT LOGIC.

:vince5


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Getem' AJ :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That new in-ring attire Brie wearing is awful. Hope she doesn't keep that.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

God damn Jerry. Just retire. You'd be able to do whatever you want.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That Bella stomp = Botchamania ammo. Poor AJ has to waste her TV time tonight on giving a recap for that retarded show.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

The combined cock intake of all the Diva's in this segment would amount to that of Sasha Grey's porno career.


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

no one cares A.J.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Does Aj even appear on total Divas?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

AJ burying the show this is great


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

AJ chants unk2


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

AJ just shitting all over Total Divas.

Fantastic.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

That feeling when Total Divas wasn't around when AJ went from Bryan to Punk to Kane.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

DEM AJ CHANTS!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lord Flvcko said:


> Who wouldn't? rton2


Nam sayin!?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

AJ channeling her inner HHH on total divas.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

And AJ saves the sgement


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

This show went from great, to fucking terrible.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Its best for business.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: This is good


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

AJ is incredibly irritating.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

AJ just described herself


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh shit she went there on TJ LOL.

AJ going hammmmmmmmmm on that heel


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you AJ for saving this shit. Thank you crowd for being behind her.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

AJ isn't so Cary anymore. Except for Natayla.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Even AJ buried Tyson Kidd


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

Forget total divas. I want a show where AJ skips around for an hour.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

AJ chants


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, AJ Lee is a babyface? She's speaking the truth


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thank god AJ. Bury these bitches.

See this short bus bitch has sense once in a while.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This is terrible.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'Say it to our face' erm


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

AJ has the gall to call other people out for their acting ability...right...


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

AJ going in on these bitches


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

The Bellas wit dat ghetto attitude, so annoying.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

"Say it to our faaaaacee"


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Aj trying to come Natalya?

Bitch atleast she only needs one man to keep her Moist


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol AJ cutting a pretty hard promo here

and god damn she's 10/10


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

AJ stole HHH's shovel!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AJ :berried Total Divas :mark:


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

AJ telling it like it is.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

AJ pulling a :HHH2 :buried


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

AJ saying as it is. YES ! YES ! YES !


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

..She is saying it to your face...these dumb bitches.

AJ is telling no lies.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh snap.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

AJ calling bitches out!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

That god damn music.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

AJ with dat pipe bomb. <3


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Brie Bella spazzin out :lol

SAY IT WITCHA CHEST!!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

eva marie is a joke. why is aj burying the heels? this is her pipebomb promo i guess.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

The Bellas: "Say it to our face!"

You dumb bitches...she's right out there in front of you, go DO something.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

I suddenly like AJ more.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did HHH give AJ his shovel LOL

AJ with a great promo


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

AJ :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Everyone shut the fuck up.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

oooh snap fightin words...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao at these bitches still talking shit while AJ talking.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

AJ tearin' it up right now. Bellas please stfu


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn, AJ is burying the show and all the Divas, lmao. That heat!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Is this a face turn? It feels like a face turn.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Awesome burial of Total Divas AJ :lol


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

PIPEBOMB


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THIS IS BORING AS HELL


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh shit AJ is hitting them with those cold hard facts! :lol


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Thank god AJ. Bury these bitches.
> 
> See this short bus bitch has sense once in a while.


:ti


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

AJ is talking sense here.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

STFU Bellas, the GOAT is talking.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

That's a better promo than Randy Orton. She's learning with the boss.

:HHH2


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Fuck this segment


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

What the fuck is this.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Dem Total Divas bitches be mad. :bryan


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Shouts to AJ coming out and ethering the entire cast of Total Divas. AND TYSON KIDD. So good.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Normally I cant stand AJ, but this is actually a pretty awesome promo.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

AJ just makes fun of Total Divas and the crowd cheers her. 

Did she just turn face?


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

no A.J. you screwed your way to the top.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

AJ wid dat goat promo!!!


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

AJ face turn.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Seriously, shut up, Bellas. AJ is going the fuck in!!!! Let's go!!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Okay Brie and Nikki... some please shoot some elephant tranquilizer on them so they can shut up.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

AJ burying Total Divas :berried


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:lol AJ burying the other divas is hilarious.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'Sucked' being the pun


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Divas, ugh


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

"sucked up" to the right people HAHAHAHA


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I haven't enjoyed AJ this much.....in ever. I like this shit, now bring in Paige.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"you're almost as good at sucking dick as kelly kelly was"


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

"SUCKED" up to the right people LOOL AJ is fucking gold


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

AJ is burying fucking everybody holy shit


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Bellas are making god damn fools out of themselves


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Looks like AJ's leased HHH's shovel.

DAT burial :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

STFU Bella whores!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

"Or because I SUCKED UP to the right people!" LOL


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

AJ pulling the female Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Will the Bellas and Eva whats her face shut the fuck up?


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

DAT EMPHASIS ON SUCKED. 

SHE KNOWS WHAT'S HAPPENING. HERE'S LOOKING AT YOU, EVA "HANDYMAN" MARIE.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

The Bella Twins fucking ruin everything.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

WOW AJ is killing it!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Divas version of the "pipebomb" :ti


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

PIPE BAHMB

#AUTUMNOFAJ


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

"Sucked" :HHH


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

:woolcock Tampon Bomb!

Dat Emphasis on sucked!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

AJ is the promo diva of the WWE!!!! :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

OH SHIT SON! :mark:


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Go AJ!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

That pause she put after "sucked" FUCKING PRICELESS!!!


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

AJ PIPE BOMB!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Shutup, Bellas! Do you know what the point of a promo is?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

What the fuck are the Bellas saying? :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AJ is going fucking HAM on them right now!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

"Say it to our faces.". She's right fucking there you dumb fucks. Go after her. 

I can't hear what she's saying because of those fucking dimfucks. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Green Light said:


> AJ burying Total Divas :berried


Doesn't really have to dig that deep.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

A.J. shootin' on ALL dem bitches!!...you go girl


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Fuck, the Bellas are so awful.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

AJ :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Where's Kharma these days?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lol AJ just cut the divas version of the Punk promo.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

"Expendable, useless women"-AJ sums up the Divas division.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

And The AJ Means EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Bella Twins are so fucking annoying.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This bitch. I can't believe I'm on the side of this bitch.









LAWD Jesus.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

damn, AJ just buried Total Divas lol


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

OH! SHOTS FIRED! SUCKED... UP!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Nattie shouldn't have been out there for that rant.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

AJ owned them all.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

How old is JoJo? 13?


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

AJ Lee OWNED them Bitches!


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow (Aug 1, 2013)

AJ is killing it.

Are the Bellas supposed to be no selling it like that?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

WHAT A PIPEBOMB.

:bosh


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I still don't get how people think AJ is attractive. Her face is just disgusting. And sorry, but that's a big thing for me. Same with Eva Marie. Great body but the face of a hyena.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

God I love AJ.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

GURL BYE


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Let's light it up...


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Bellas really need to stfu during this


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Oh AJ....<3*


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

oh, damn :O


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lmao SUCKED ........ up to the right people


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

AJ with the GOAT burial.


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

Pipebomb


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

That was fucking awesome. Lace up my Chuck Taylors


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

PIPEBOMB!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I kinda feel bad for Nattie though because she's a real wrestler. Those bitches outside the ring needed to be shot and buried ASAP though.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok best promo since Henrys retirement speech

now dats a shoot


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

These fools dancing to AJ's music after she buried them 10 foot deep


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

No matter which way that feud goes, we all lose.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

She dropped the mic on em


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

AJ with that SCATHING ETHER! To AJ chants and ovations and all...haha


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

LOL....Seriously the Bellas and that twat with them are fucking idiots.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Some are only here because they sucked...(Cena and Bryan's dicks)...up to the right people


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

AJ just buried the whole damn show.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Good promo by AJ there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Bellas wouldn't shut the fuck up the entire time. My God, shut the fuck up.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

holy crap. This was AJ going CM Punk on the women's division.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

GOAT Promo from AJ


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Please heel Triple H all night


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

And that was AJ's Punk Pipebomb moment. So amazing.


----------



## Hawkamania (Sep 9, 2009)

AJ totally just buried the women's division... and I love it.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

"sucked up to the right people" " your man isn't even a man" :lmao

I love AJ so much right now!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> I still don't get how people think AJ is attractive. Her face is just disgusting. And sorry, but that's a big thing for me. Same with Eva Marie. Great body but the face of a hyena.


Eh, I think Eva Marie has a good looking face.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, that is like the best promo I've ever heard AJ cut.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

BOW DOWN TO THE GREATNESS OF AJ LEE.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

I didn't watch her promo. What did she say?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Bellas nearly ruined that segment. Holy shit.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ladies and Gentleman AJ Lee the greatest Diva in the recent years (not that that's a big accomplishment but hey still an achievement)


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

AJ...great promo


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> How old is JoJo? 13?


you mean there's actually someone younger than AJ? :lmao


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Hero of the latinos, RVD


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Bloody hell, AJ. I don't know where that promo came from but fuck yes! You go girl!


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

All I've heard was incomprehensible Bella Twins rambling.

NO BUYS.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Ah crap, an ADR segment coming up


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Good to see how bitter AJ is. Bye Girl.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn that was pretty good. AJ owned them bitches bad.

Hope it leads to AJ vs. Natalya at the PPV.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

AJ is seriously the new Karma. All the Divas are just fodder to her.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ them skipping around. That's the best they could do after getting shit on


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got to give to AJ, that was a great promo.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

I'll be honest. I'm only watching RAW to see any Ryback bully promos.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

AJ is the saving grace of a shitty divas division. Best Divas segment in years!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I was so pumped when I first heard Van Dam was coming back.... but now I already feel like he's been there for years... and that's not a good thing. Not sure why. Like I said, I was probably one of the more excited people about his return.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

OF COURSE THERE'S GOTTA BE A SHOT AT TYSON KIDD IN THERE


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Lance Storm ‏@LanceStorm 2m

Why are 6 girls standing there while 1 girl bad mouths them? Are their legs broke?


Hahahaha


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

AJ a better heel champ than Orton...lol too bad she fucked CM Punk for that push.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

bellas and eva marie were so embarrasing there, they should just quit in shame at this point


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Man, the Bellas sounded like fucking hens during that segment. Jesus...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

We're gonna need 10 coffins...BECAUSE THE DIVAS DIVISION WAS JUST BURIED! PIPEBOMB!

:buried :berried :HHH2


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

AJ just cut a pretty good promo.

Man, that's something I NEVER EVER EVER thought I would say.


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

AJ with the pipe bomb


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Solid promo by AJ Lee. Damn that was good.

"SUCKED up to the right people"

"And THAT'S reality."

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

And then AJ skipped backstage to hand HHH his shovel back.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

greendude11 said:


> And that was AJ's Punk Pipebomb moment. So amazing.


except we we heard :cuss::cuss:8*D8*D8*D throughout the entire thing


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm still in shock :lmao


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

AJ speaking the absolute truth... yet she's supposed to be heel. I wish WWE would let Natalya actually wrestle (although if she's happy with what she's doing that's fine too).


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I still can't believe they let AJ do that.


KURTANGLEFAN123 said:


> Bellas nearly ruined that segment. Holy shit.


They really did. That shit pissed me off. They do that shit all the time. It must be nice to do whatever you want when you bang the top guys in the company.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DBCCD said:


> I didn't watch her promo. What did she say?


The truth.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

Great promo...I loved that except for the damn bellas eva marie..ruined the entire thing. Nattie and the funkadytacles knew what to do.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Can you say pipe bomb? unk2


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

cindel25 said:


> AJ a better heel champ than Orton...lol too bad she fucked CM Punk for that push.


She's dating Trent Barreta


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

rodgersv said:


> Tampon Bomb!


Clever.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

AJ cuts a better HEEL promo than the Viper. lmao. Atta girl


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The only problem with that promo, it got AJ over as a babyface

And the rest of the division is off in a land where they are d-list celebs, not considered athletes


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

AJ ftw.

Damn.

That came off like a face promo to me (know it's not supposed to).


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

That was the best diva promo since, what, Trish's heyday?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm shocked how good and truth that promo was, who signed off on it :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Swa9ga said:


> Where's Kharma these days?


Wrestling on the indies


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

mgman said:


> I'll be honest. I'm only watching RAW to see any Ryback bully promos.


Ryback is in my current top 5. He's been boss these past few weeks.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

I never really liked AJ till now, that was just absolute gold.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> :lmao @ them skipping around. That's the best they could do after getting shit on


Well depending on how this goes, they could get the last laugh by beating/burying AJ later. Also may not matter in two weeks if she's crying about Ziggler again.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Man the Bellas were so fucking irritating during that


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Someone explain to the retards twins that they need to be quiet during a promo of another wrestler plz i mean WTF basic wretling and they botch that shit!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That just happened.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

I love AJ even more now!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


> you mean there's actually someone younger than AJ? :lmao


I think you mean Lawler, I mean he may look old, but his mental age is one of a 8 year old.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

aj dropping that pipebomb


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'd actually love to see AJ put together a team of herself, Kaitlyn, Paige, Emma and Bayley to take on Bellas, Funkadactyls and Natalya


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks like AJ is taking pointers from CM Punk and it was beautiful.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Son, she ethered Tyson kidd :lmao

I rarely ever give a fuck about AJ, but she just had the segment of the night.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> I'm shocked how good and truth that promo was, who signed off on it :lmao


Steph wouldn't surprise me


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

AJ just drawn and quartered those bitches and hung them up to dry.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

AJ Lee did somewhat save that terrible segment though, great promo.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> I still don't get how people think AJ is attractive. Her face is just disgusting. And sorry, but that's a big thing for me. Same with Eva Marie. Great body but the face of a hyena.


fpalm. I wonder what u think is attractive?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Hope to see that scene in Total Divas in the future. :clap That was phenomenal AJ.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ LEE...North Jersey represent!

:datass


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I hate when chicks get snapped on and just talk over it en shit. 


Just puts emphasis on your shitty argument skills.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> That just happened.


:lmao


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Snapdragon said:


> She's dating Trent Barreta


She dumped him long time ago.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

BallinGid said:


> aj dropping that pipebomb


i was just about to say that


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Xapury said:


> Someone explain to the retards twins that they need to be quiet during a promo of another wrestler plz i mean WTF basic wretling and they botch that shit!


Simple bitch logic, try to talk over the person giving you a verbal beatdown in an attempt to sound like the winner.

They needed to shut the fuck up after 30 seconds of that shit and let AJ talk.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> This bitch. I can't believe I'm on the side of this bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You finally see the light! lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pretty sure Ricardo will turn on RVD and side with ADR again.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Amber B said:


> That just happened.


:lmao


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

The Bella's and Eva Maria with a masterclass on how to look like a fucking moron on live TV


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

So AJ face turn to team with Kaitlyn and layla again and show the total divas what's what.


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

Man if only we had someone good who could feud aj


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I feel sorry for Van Dam?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> She dumped him long time ago.


Pretty sure they are still together


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why does Rob Van Dam need a personal ring announcer?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Crowd sucks fpalm


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

ONE OF A KIND!


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Srdjan99 said:


> I'd actually love to see AJ put together a team of herself, Kaitlyn, Paige, Emma and Bayley to take on Bellas, Funkadactyls and Natalya


& then in the middle of it all Kharma can return & wipe the floor with the entire division.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Lol Ricardo's shirt. I'd love to smoke with RVD and RR


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Snapdragon said:


> She's dating Trent Barreta


 They broke up last year.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Why is RVD with Ricardo again? I don't get it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJ lee should be a paul heyman gal


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

That was great


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Ziggler should have kept the WHC, Del Rio should be tagging with Ricardo and feuding with PTP


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

I swear it's just Latino Fonzie, get him a whistle.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> AJ LEE...North Jersey represent!
> 
> :datass


JERRZZZZZZZZZEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYY ALL DAY!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

AJ just became the GOAT Diva with that promo. That was so far ahead of anything any Divas have ever done before it isn't funny.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Ricardo + Van Dam just seems odd


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Only took a month to completely kill off RVD.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ dropped the pipebomb, while the Bellas had the pipe laid in them.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That intro does not sound as good as when he intros Del Rio.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I don't like AJ, but that was actually pretty decent. Harsh on Natalya though I thought.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Rvd and Ricardo Rodriguez 420 says we just fucking smoked your ass


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

God that promo was good


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

So he's still doing spanglish intros with RVD? :bosh4

This pairing is as useless as I thought it would be


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

AJ Lee was on that GOAT level shit right there. #ShortBusNoMore


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Rob Vam Dams personal ring announcer Ricardo Rodriguez" that sounds so ridiculous


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Steph wouldn't surprise me


Apparently Steph is forced to babysit these fools, so it wouldn't surprise me. 

It wouldn't surprise me if none of them in the ring had any idea what AJ was going to say. A way to humble them after the show has got off to a good start. 

You are stars because WWE allows to be would be the logic.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Why did Ricardo not say the words "Mister Monday Night" in Spanish?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Rob Van Dam's personal ring announcer?

doesn't sound right, and damn, because Ricardo is introducing RVD before he comes out, you can't do the RVD hand gesture during the entrance anymore, so i say get rid of Ricardo away from RVD


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DEM CRICKETS.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Alberto No Heato


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Paige, Foley, Hell even Kaitlyn bigging up dat AJ promo. I'm loving it!

Kaitlyn ‏@KaitlynWWE 5m
I want to hate AJ... But sometimes I just can't. #IAwlaysEnjoyAGoodInnuendo #RAW


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ADR needs Bob Barker to be his intro guy.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Wasn't AJ dating Dolph in real life? I swear I read that somewhere.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Snapdragon said:


> Pretty sure they are still together


Nah, they aren't.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Bellas are downright terrible, almost ruined the GOAT AJ segment with their yapping, ugh


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

AJ. THANK YOU. The truth needed to be preached.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

This is the most boring rivalry in the WWE right now. Ricardo is the only one worth watching


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Is that a left over RVD shirt from TNA that Ricardo has on?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*JoJo is 19
AJ is 26*

There ya go.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

R-Rod looking swagged out in that new Van Dam shirt.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Del Rio really needs to change his music back.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

420 Connection


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Wheres alberto's car?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

LOL at Del Rio pretending to be smoking a joint at Ricardo


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

How many times has Del Rio been World Champ? 4 now? This dude so totally doesn't deserve it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I see Amber's GOATing with her GIF's again. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"We're both cool dudes". More like, "we both like to smoke hella weed and get fucked up at every opportunity so it only made sense that we do it together."


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

"We're both cool dudes."

RVD smokin' big fat blunts with Ricardo then. :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> She dumped him long time ago.


So who's she with now?

She can't be single. :lmao We all know 95% of these chicks are in a relationship, Total Divas proves that.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Why does Rob Van Dam need a personal ring announcer?


Why does anyone need one?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheWFEffect said:


> So AJ face turn to team with Kaitlyn and layla again and show the total divas what's what.


Or Nattie/The Bellas beat AJ for the Divas title and AJ cries again.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Ricardo teaching him spanish RVD teaching him how to roll a proper joint


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bearodactyl said:


> Paige, Foley, Hell even Kaitlyn bigging up dat AJ promo. I'm loving it!
> 
> Kaitlyn ‏@KaitlynWWE 5m
> I want to hate AJ... But sometimes I just can't. #IAwlaysEnjoyAGoodInnuendo #RAW



Bayley ‏@itsBayleyWWE 2m
I can't stress enough how awesome AJ is on #RAW every week..but tonight was something special. Every word of it. #WWE


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

How is Del Rio more deserving of being champion than Ziggler?


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

LOL at the 4 people booing Del Rio.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Del Rio's out, must mean


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Actually, I smell a Ricardo double cross at the ppv. :russo


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bradshaw referencing Ed Snowden, lulz.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. Terrible botched kick.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Botch


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Can RVD do a spot without an awkward set up?


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Rob Van Botch


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

AJ got like 250 posts.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Alboro Sell Burrito... This is gonna wreck dem ratings :vince7


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

RVD botching...
:lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Its funny how people say that was a great promo. Damn have standards been lowered.

Maybe its because the divas are such a joke and I haven't given a shit about anything they've done since like...2005. Doesn't matter what they do, its just bad. Why waste time with an AJ promo? Is that magically going to fix things? No. Let it die out. It doesn't draw money, crowds don't care and its fucking painful to watch. The only good stuff I hear is from guys on this site who are desperate to fuck AJ, despite her hideous face. That promo was good for divas, but as an overall promo, it was bad and served no purpose other than to put over the top star in a dead division. As a result, its filler crap.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did WWE have to take that Escalade back to Hertz before it started racking up hourly charges?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Are the Total Divas ratings tanking that bad that AJ buried the whole show? Maybe the second season wasn't picked up or something so Vince buried his own show?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> AJ Lee was on that GOAT level shit right there. #ShortBusNoMore


No she's still the HBIC of the short bus because watch her do something stupid next week that totally negates everything she just said.

Plus she has to keep Wes Brisco and Bo from eating glue.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

What do you do when the Diva's Champion cuts a better promo on RAW than your World Heavyweight Champion has his entire career?

:ann


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

It's amazing that the best thing to happen on Raw tonight, was done by a diva. 

Fucking seriously? 

:vince2


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

No WWE. Ricardo and RVD doesn't make sense no matter how hard you try.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

DBCCD said:


> How is Del Rio more deserving of being champion than Ziggler?


i have no idea, it's so bad that Ziggler wrestled on Superstars earlier, so you most likely won't see him on Raw tonight


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

About 90 minutes left. Like a chore. Just give us Daniel Bryan and Shield already


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty sad when the Divas champion has better mic skills than a healthy portion of the roster.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I feel like I'm watching a show called 'Commercial' with Raw breaks every six minutes.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

It is kind of funny how the fucking World Champ is put in the cool down segment after that promo


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

That commercial just said Cena was still champ LOL


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

I have 0 interest in watching this fucking match.


----------



## Scott M (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow wtf so many ad breaks in american TV. Here in the UK we only get one every 15 or 30 mins. It feels like one every 5 mins in this. :/

Loved the AJ Lee segment, as someone who has just started watching again a month ago and therefore are unaware of any horrible things she did as a heel, I just love her character in general tbh!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They just advertised a house show here in Boston as a main Event ADR Vs. Cena.Champ Vs. Champ.
:ex:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Action was hot and heavy unk


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

> The Bella Twins ‏@nicoleandbri 2m
> 
> AJ remember you would be nothing if WWE didn't partner you up with every top guy. Try being a diva that makes it on your own. #RAW


So was Pretty and Moon Face Bella not in on the wig snatching that just occurred?


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

DBCCD said:


> How is Del Rio more deserving of being champion than Ziggler?


He's over in my eyes :vince


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

PLUGGING DAT APP LIKE CHARGER FOR A CONSTANTLY DYING PHONE
:cole3


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

theArtist said:


> Alboro Sell Burrito... This is gonna wreck dem ratings :vince7


This match needs a little 








HELP DEM RATINGZ


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Van Dam looks awful tonight.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

SP103 said:


> They just advertised a house show here in Boston as a main Event ADR Vs. Cena.Champ Vs. Champ.
> :ex:


and when is this event taking place?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

How the fuck Del Rio is still WHC I've no idea.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

This Raw is really fucking dragging on.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> I feel like I'm watching a show called 'Commercial' with Raw breaks every six minutes.


This^


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

man why does Ricardo look out of place with RVD, bring back Bill Alfonso!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Freeloader said:


> It's amazing that *the best thing to happen on Raw tonight, was done by a diva.*
> 
> Fucking seriously?
> 
> :vince2


:drake3

did you not hear the soft soothing tones of Trips singing earlier?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Freeloader said:


> It's amazing that the best thing to happen on Raw tonight, was done by a diva.
> 
> Fucking seriously?
> 
> :vince2


Yeah but we still have the DB gauntlet match

The WWE should just do that match for the whole last hour ha


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Y2J Problem said:


> It was a good segment, but it was way too long.





Amber B said:


> No she's still the HBIC of the short bus because watch her do something stupid next week that totally negates everything she just said.
> 
> Plus she has to keep Wes Brisco and Bo from eating glue.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Its funny how people say that was a great promo. Damn have standards been lowered.
> 
> Maybe its because the divas are such a joke and I haven't given a shit about anything they've done since like...2005. Doesn't matter what they do, its just bad. Why waste time with an AJ promo? Is that magically going to fix things? No. Let it die out. It doesn't draw money, crowds don't care and its fucking painful to watch. The only good stuff I hear is from guys on this site who are desperate to fuck AJ, despite her hideous face. That promo was good for divas, but as an overall promo, it was bad and served no purpose other than to put over the top star in a dead division. As a result, its filler crap.


I heard the whole promo and did not listen to a word of it. Divas is beyond saving.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

it's like ADR just squashed a little rolley poley when he stomped on RVD's back


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


> i have no idea, it's so bad that Ziggler wrestled on Superstars earlier,


Yeah I heard.  He deserves to be champion right now.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sensesfail said:


> and when is this event taking place?


This saturday August 30th @ TD Garden.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Did RVD just vomit? :jay


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Are the Total Divas ratings tanking that bad that AJ buried the whole show? Maybe the second season wasn't picked up or something so Vince buried his own show?


LOl wait,total divas is getting bad ratings for real? :


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Van Dam looks awful tonight.


Peak TNA condition then.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Rolling thunder!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Scott M said:


> Wow wtf so many ad breaks in american TV. Here in the UK we only get one every 15 or 30 mins. It feels like one every 5 mins in this. :/
> 
> Loved the AJ Lee segment, as someone who has just started watching again a month ago and therefore are unaware of any horrible things she did as a heel, I just love her character in general tbh!


It's against the law over here to have this many adverts in such a short space of time, since RAW is done so early in the morning they make an exception I think.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Bobby The Brain ‏@BobbyTheBrain_ 14m
AJ proving week after week why she DESERVES the Divas Title. #Raw


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Amber B said:


> So was Pretty and Moon Face Bella not in on the wig snatching that just occurred?


Coming from the two girls that all of a sudden are the most featured divas since Stephanie McMahon in 2000, and they're dating two top stars.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

WHY DO WE HAVE TO WATCH THIS MATCH NOW IF WE'RE GOING TO SEE IT ON PPV?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This referee sucks


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn I have no idea why RVD attempted that split leg when ADR was so far away.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Like what I said, nothing to watch on RAW, we need more of Trips and Vince.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

#WeWantWyatt


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

> The Bella Twins ‏@nicoleandbri 4m
> AJ remember you would be nothing if WWE didn't partner you up with every top guy. Try being a diva that makes it on your own. #RAW


:lmao :lmao :lmao

It's funny because it's true...but what's even more hilarious is the fact they're being serious :lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

SP103 said:


> They just advertised a house show here in Boston as a main Event ADR Vs. Cena.Champ Vs. Champ.
> :ex:


:cena2 "You cant see me"


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ariane Andrew ‏@WWECameron 1m

*Aj you have "it" all because how many of the top guys have you been with? Oh and btw remember this boo, only way from top is bottom! #raw*



Them fightin' words!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Yeah I heard.  He deserves to be champion right now.


first Christian on Superstars, now Ziggler on Superstars, which big star is next to be buried on that 3rd rate show?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Xapury said:


> LOl wait,total divas is getting bad ratings for real? :


Nah


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> Like what I said, nothing to watch on RAW, we need more of Trips and Vince.


Biding our time until Bryan/Shield takes at least 45-50 minutes.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TwistedLogic said:


> Bobby The Brain ‏@BobbyTheBrain_ 14m
> AJ proving week after week why she DESERVES the Divas Title. #Raw


(Y)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ricardo looks like your typical RVD mark in the crowd with that RVD shirt on :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol it's so obvious that Ricardo is turning at the PPV.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ricardo being RVD's new sidekick is cringeworthy. fpalm


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Yay..


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Keeping it short to make the title match more exciting. Stupid booking but still, they did better than I thought even with the half-assed finish.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

so RVD wins tonight, at NOCs, RVD loses to ADR probably thanks to Ricardo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So....did RVD watch his match with Christian York and use that as inspiration?
The fuck?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

ADR gets pinned more than NXT Divas...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The Brown Horatio said:


> :cena2 "You cant see me"


LOL


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao The Bellas are pipebombing on Twitter right now.

nicoleandbri: AJ remember you would be nothing if WWE didn't partner you up with every top guy. Try being a diva that makes it on your own. #RAW

nicoleandbri: Also, bringing up my Dad AJ will b something u will regret. Btw how r ur parents like? Oh wait we hear you sob about it all the time. #RAW

This shit is taking me back to my school days :lmao annihilate 'em AJ!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

TwistedLogic said:


> Bobby The Brain ‏@BobbyTheBrain_ 14m
> AJ proving week after week why she DESERVES the Divas Title. #Raw


wait, heenan has twitter?


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

ADR goes down via another roll up :-/ smh


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Its funny how people say that was a great promo. Damn have standards been lowered.
> 
> Maybe its because the divas are such a joke and I haven't given a shit about anything they've done since like...2005. Doesn't matter what they do, its just bad. Why waste time with an AJ promo? Is that magically going to fix things? No. Let it die out. It doesn't draw money, crowds don't care and its fucking painful to watch. The only good stuff I hear is from guys on this site who are desperate to fuck AJ, despite her hideous face. That promo was good for divas, but as an overall promo, it was bad and served no purpose other than to put over the top star in a dead division. As a result, its filler crap.


And of course there's always that one sad little man


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


> first Christian on Superstars, now Ziggler on Superstars, which big star is next to be buried on that 3rd rate show?


CM Punk? Just to get y'all pissed. :vince5


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

When Cole mentioned that if RVD won this match he would get a title shot, we all knew who would win


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Is there honestly any chance in hell they put the WHC on RVD?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

No matter how many vets lose to ADR, he's not going over with the fans ever.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Why are they showing this? fpalm


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

To the surprise of no one, the next in line for a mid-card title beats the champ in a number one contendership match


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

piped in boos


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> :lol it's so obvious that Ricardo is turning at the PPV.


Pretty much.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

OMG, they edited out people cheering for Cena leaving!


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

RVD WINS!!! RVD vs Del Boring for the WHC at Night Of Champions!!!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Haha, they edited the cheers out. :lmao


----------



## The Deluded One (Dec 31, 2011)

Still can't get interested in this feud, Ricardo is so out of place.....


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

:cena2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bloodbath said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> It's funny because it's true...but what's even more hilarious is the fact they're being serious :lmao


That's what I'm saying.
Tricks, kayfabe. They're legit mad. :lmao


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Social media makes the storyline so much more fun..haha


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Cena, Cena, Cena :vince5


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Quit showing that shit. Damn.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Guess the Bellas forgot they're where they are because they are with the current top 2 guys in the company


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> :lmao The Bellas are pipebombing on Twitter right now.
> 
> nicoleandbri: AJ remember you would be nothing if WWE didn't partner you up with every top guy. Try being a diva that makes it on your own. #RAW
> 
> ...


And just like High School odds are the Bellas are going to get the last laugh. There's a reason they talked through the entire promo.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

dat Cena arm


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

It ain't RAW without THE FORMER CHAMP. :cena2


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

And of course Cena had to appear on Raw while he was at home healing his injury.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

They'll show Cena's insanely swollen elbow, but they won't show a little bit of blood. Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Back stronger than ever :cena4


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Cena's Redemption 10

Starring John Cena.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love how they pad Cenas time table so they can say OMG Cena was expected to be out fo r6 monhts and he came back in 4, he is super human


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't understand why they keep showing us his elbow.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> :cena2 "You cant see me"


And you wont see me :cena3


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

We can't get one pic of a boob job but hundreds of pictures of surgery's on the dudes..


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Shield is going to get buried tonight


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Amber B said:


> That's what I'm saying.
> Tricks, kayfabe. They're legit mad. :lmao


I'm wondering how much of what AJ said was just her going off script.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Imagine if they replace Reigns with Cesaro in the Gauntlet :mark:


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

: Thought we were free of Cena for 4-6 months and they shove him down our throats straight away bore off.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Wonder if Ricardo will blame it on the joint after the heel turn at night of champions,


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

even Mick Foley liked AJ Lee's promo tonight


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cena's totally coming back in like, 8 weeks. Rise Above Torn Triceps.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm so sick of the damn commercials


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Guess the Bellas forgot they're where they are becuase they are with the current top 2 guys in the company


Why were the fans chanting AJ, or are the Bellas the face of the Divas Division like Orton is the face of the WWE


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

> @nicoleandbri Being a DIVA (singular) on your own... There's two of there. So neither of you have technically done that.


I had to. They're being such big morons.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Sky WWE video game commercials are back.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

AJ = KENDRICK LAMAR

"Ive gone to the hair salona hearing discussion of the greatest of all times. AJ, Trish, Lita, Sherri Martel, and Sable. New bitches are new bitches, don't get involved." 

"And that goes for Eva Marie, Nikki, and Brie. Cameron, Naomi, Nattie, and Jojo. Layla, Kaitlyn, and Aksana too. I got love for you all but I'm trying to murder all of you bitches!" 

"Im trying to make sure your core fans aint never heard of you bitches! They dont wanna hear not one more screech or voice from you bitches! What is competition? "


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

People who are happy a wrestler is injured are bona fide the worst.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

So many commercials


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


> even Mick Foley liked AJ Lee's promo tonight


she was right about one thing, she did suck her way to the top. lol. j/k. it was a decent segment. better then Axel and Punk.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Have you guys ever seen the pornos where the guy gags the girl with his dick. He just shoves it in there. That's what WWE does with Cena to us.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Eduard Khil said:


> And you wont see me :cena3


:cena4 "until next month, even though I said i'll be off for 4-6 months, you'll never see me coming."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Would anyone be surprised if AJ "shooting" on the "Total Divas" divas being a part of a future storyline on "Total Divas?" Bet you that's what that was. A storyline for that show.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

: The problem with what The Bella Twins just tweeted is that one of them is with John Cena and one of them is with Daniel Bryan. So...


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Its funny how people say that was a great promo. Damn have standards been lowered.
> 
> Maybe its because the divas are such a joke and I haven't given a shit about anything they've done since like...2005. Doesn't matter what they do, its just bad. Why waste time with an AJ promo? Is that magically going to fix things? No. Let it die out. It doesn't draw money, crowds don't care and its fucking painful to watch. The only good stuff I hear is from guys on this site who are desperate to fuck AJ, despite her hideous face. That promo was good for divas, but as an overall promo, it was bad and served no purpose other than to put over the top star in a dead division. As a result, its filler crap.


Why are you so mad though? Does AJ remind you of a girl (one of the many) that rejected you once or something?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

jediknight52501 said:


> she was right about one thing, she did suck her way to the top. lol. j/k. it was a decent segment. better then Axel and Punk.


oh Jedi, and your humor


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

FUCK YES


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The big guy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

THE BIG GUY:lol

This dude. Love it.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

DA BIG GUY

Anyone think this is all leading to a feud with the returning Mysterio?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bully Ry Segement


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Time for Bullyback.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Get the fuck off my TV BitchBack


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Here we goooooooooooooooooooo..Ryback Rules!


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

what the fuck ryback just say? god he looks dumb


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Ryyybbbbbbaaaaack :markout


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

The big guy.

:ryback


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Please bully Josh 'i'm just doing my job' Mathews


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

LOL wtf "The BIG GUY!"


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Props to Cena for wrestling with an elbow on his elbow


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey, it's bareback rape :vince5


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

This is what we all came to see...


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Ryback :bully4


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Well if it isn't Nelson Munts.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

THE BIG GUY :lmao


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

DA BIG GUY IS HERE! :ryback

Love that cocky ass smile he comes out with...


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Ryback is overflowing with autism


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

YES!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

RYBACK!

Pick it up. What you doing? Put it down?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did You Know? 

WWE is better than sex with the hottest woman you know!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Would anyone be surprised if AJ "shooting" on the "Total Divas" divas being a part of a future storyline on "Total Divas?" Bet you that's what that was. A storyline for that show.


Naw. It's a way for the crossover fans to realise there is a divas division outside those girls, and she happens to be the face of the division


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

those Bella tweets are hilarious, "try making it on your own", says the TWINS :lol



y2j4lyf said:


> Imagine if they replace Reigns with Cesaro in the Gauntlet :mark:


rather they replaced Axel with Cesaro in the Punk/Heyman feud, he shouldve always been the next Heyman guy anyway.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Cena's totally coming back in like, 8 weeks. Rise Above Torn Triceps.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why doesnt someone stand up to ryback


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BE A STAR!!! ENCOURAGE BULLYING- :ryback


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A lot of rapey overtones to the show tonight.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

This crowd is awful, fuck me.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm morbidly curious to see what would happen if they let Ryback shoot on the Goldberg chants.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

WTF is this leading up to


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Is it just me who thinks ryback looks like a simpleton when he smiles and not the bully they're trying to imply?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Poor Josh always getting picked on


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol at those Goldberg chants in the background


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Gets more and more homoerotic each time


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Wheres Cena to save the day?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Never thought I would be this excited to see Ryback.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

"You sure do got a purdy mouth"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Just further empirical evidence that RYBACK...RULZ!!!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Bully Ry!! Bully Ry!! Bully Ry!!!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I love how people complain about how the WWE doesn't try to put any effort into things, then bitch about their inability to understand an actually intelligent character like Bray Wyatt, and them rave about a bunch of skanks getting all catty with each other like they're on Springer or something. You fools just prove the WWE right.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

RAPE! RAPE!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Poor Josh.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah this isn't going to result in a face turn LOL


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh god not again. At least this isn't in the showers.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's the best.

What little fuck will stand up to him?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Someone has a dom and rape fetish in creative....


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Vince likes THE BIG GUY :vince5


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

"The big guy." If only I could sig gifs.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Demolition119 said:


> "You sure do got a purdy mouth"


Ryberg should've kissed it


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*THE RYBACK!*


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

I bet Bully Ry will be teaming with Big E soon.

"E-von, get the tables!"


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ryback with three simple words just trumped the entire show: "The Big Guy"

Greatest. Backstage. Promo. Ever.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Ryback :lmao he's killing me with this gimmick. Lawler talking about "be a star" :lmao, didn't mention it when Sheamus was promoting car theft a few months ago :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Raw is Recap!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

THE BIG GUY :mark:

This is all obviously leading towards Ryback vs Be A Star/Make A Wish foundation at WMXXX.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

I know another way to silence Josh Matthews. Fire his ass.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Asenath said:


> People who are happy a wrestler is injured are bona fide the worst.


wrestler, who? :russo


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Asenath said:


> People who are happy a wrestler is injured are bona fide the worst.


Nobody is happy anybody is legitimately injured, but there are a lot of people that are happy that the end consequence of said injury is their absence from the show. The quality of the programming over the past two weeks would tend to validate that as a positive consequence.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> I love how people complain about how the WWE doesn't try to put any effort into things, then bitch about their inability to understand an actually intelligent character like Bray Wyatt, and them rave about a bunch of skanks getting all catty with each other like they're on Springer or something. You fools just prove the WWE right.


Why do you have so much to bitch about?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

These Ryback bullying segments are hilarious because of the shit he comes out with during them


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Paul Heyman has "#1 Crush" by Garbage on repeat right now.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BIG E WINNING said:


> AJ = KENDRICK LAMAR
> 
> "Ive gone to the hair salona hearing discussion of the greatest of all times. AJ, Trish, Lita, Sherri Martel, and Sable. New bitches are new bitches, don't get involved."
> 
> ...


:lol


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Wheres Cena to save the day?


We get it. You hate Cena and the PG rating. Quit acting like a badass, and go back to the TNA section if you have to whine about him all day.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Heyman crying :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Official theme song of this Punk/Heyman feud


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

greendayedgehead said:


> Naw. It's a way for the crossover fans to realise there is a divas division outside those girls, and she happens to be the face of the division



I don't know. They've already used segments from past episodes of Raw as storylines on the show. Wouldn't be surprised if that happens again.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Appreciate they're trying to get 'back to basics' with Ryback.. But even this isn't proving a winner. Ran his course for me.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why is curtis axel in the parking lot without his shirt?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Heyman looks cute.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Would anyone be surprised if AJ "shooting" on the "Total Divas" divas being a part of a future storyline on "Total Divas?" Bet you that's what that was. A storyline for that show.


I wouldn't be surprised if she legit mean't what she said, 'cause she's not even on the show, she said on Twitter once that she's not on it because she wants privacy etc.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Good one Axel


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I have this strange feeling that someone like Bo Dallas will stand up to Ryback.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Heyman's new show "I love Punk" :heyman3


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i hope to see a handicap match at NOCs


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Heyman is so fucking good


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

I'll turn the channel back once Axel is off my screen


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Axel just stop


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Either Heyman has been crying, or he is high as a kite.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol, why are Heyman's eyes looking like they are bleeding?


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Curtis Axel's presence in this Heyman vs Punk feud makes it much less entertaining. Heyman is still gold though.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

you gonna learn tonight renee


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Paul got dat OG Kush


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Green Light said:


> THE BIG GUY :mark:
> 
> This is all obviously leading towards Ryback vs Be A Star/Make A Wish foundation at WMXXX.


You know, I could enjoy Ryback just beating the snot of out children one by one as they run into the ring.

Oh god Paul's dick is hard. Now this is getting into some incest stuff here.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Man, Heyman must've cut some onions before this promo.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Judging by his eyes, Heyman must've done another blunt with Van Dam.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Heyman lookin like he was in RVD's stash


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Miss Rene on the Score.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Heyman looks like a Sith lord


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Heyman and those tears!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

DEM TEARS.

And this, folks, is why Heyman is one of the greatest figures in wrestling history.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah "prodigal son". *winknudge*


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Heyman hanging out with RVD backstage


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You know what would make this show LESS gay?

tunga3


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

that was good except for Axel. You could tell Heyman was looking down to keep from cringing at him lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The fuck is wrong with Heyman's eyes? :lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

oh yeah, Orton vs Christian :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

I hated the segment earlier, but that was a great promo by Heyman


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I can just see Axel slamming the door and it breaking like a dumbass lmao.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

This guy again, ughh


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Christian yay


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

HE GON CRY IN THE CAR


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Did he put something in his eyes? LOL

Axel is such a bitch.

Christian about to job so hard.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

WHO IS DRIVING THE CAR!

wHOOOOOOO


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks like Heyman had some of RVD's brownies


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

Isn't Axel even going to have a shower before driving off? Sweaty seats.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Randy Orton is the face of the company yet Daniel Bryan is getting the main event slot.

Love HHH stupid booking ha ha ha


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Can't wait to watch Christian job to Orton


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Those red eyes!he was crying or smoking some joints with rvd before that promo?lmao


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Why is Heyman always fucking driving? 

I bet he was the one who ran Austin down. Rikishi was just the fall guy.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

So Axel is just going to get out of that car in his underpants somewhere?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why is Christian wearing a one more match shirt when that shit was 2 years ago?


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Axel just getting in the car in his ring gear :lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton and Christian now... :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Christian being fed to Orton lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> The fuck is wrong with Heyman's eyes? :lol


He's been crying his eyes out.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Heyman's new show "I love Punk" :heyman3


"Hello and welcome to I Love Punk with Paul Heyman, up first, in dedication to my good friend, CM, we will be playing 'Too Drunk To Fuck' by the Dead Kennedys."


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

THA BIG GUY


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Axel getting in the car in his underwear. Great.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

TheWFEffect said:


>


Repped :clap


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Dat Christian reaction. Captain Crickets


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

We just came back from a commercial.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Christian vs Orton! Dis gone be good!


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow just retire Christian. You're way better than this.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

So the brand new face of the WWE is not even in the main event of RAW?

Brad Maddox is about to get pedigreed.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Who else wants to see Ryback kick the shit out of Lawler and Cole when they say he's not a Be A Star ambassador?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Phetikus said:


> Isn't Axel even going to have a shower before driving off? Sweaty seats.


Hence the towel.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

That Heyman-Punk segment really reminds me of this scene from Vanilla Sky







YOU'VE BEEN INSIDE ME! THAT MEANS SOMETHING PUNK! :heyman unk2


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

One guy comes out and the whole show turns homoerotic...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

It's all happening tonight, Miz going through Fandangos bags now Heyman has gone through RVD's!


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Christian is going to be unexplicably worse tonight than he was a week ago at Slam


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Again, 0 interest for this match.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

And to think I'd imagine Axel competing for the WWE Title by now.


I still have hope.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> The fuck is wrong with Heyman's eyes? :lol


Him and Axel have been smoking joints in the back with Ricardo and RVD.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

NearFall said:


> Looks like Heyman had some of RVD's brownies


I'M SCREAMING. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Why is Christian wearing a one more match shirt when that shit was 2 years ago?


If I was in his spot, I wouldn't let go either.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Paul Heyman has "#1 Crush" by Garbage on repeat right now.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

TwistedLogic said:


> Christian is going to be unexplicably worse tonight than he was a week ago at Slam


but he can be better than he was last week on Superstars


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why is Curtis leaving the building in his ring gear


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

mgman said:


> Axel getting in the car in his underwear. Great.


Well Heyman's got to hate fuck somebody and Axel's the only one around.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

DBCCD said:


> Wow just retire Christian. You're way better than this.


Yeah he's way better than wrestling with the world champ of the biggest promotion in the world.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

lets hope the wWE is getting the ads out of the way now so the DB gauntlet match will have not too many


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> AJ just cut a pretty good promo.
> 
> Man, that's something I NEVER EVER EVER thought I would say.


I never thought I would say it either, but yes AJ cut a great promo.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

If you think about it, the fans where the ones who bullied Ryback first by chanting Goldberg


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm a mark for the guy but...









:lol


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I fail to see Christian's relevance anymore. Thought it was great, for about 5 seconds when he came back and, well, that was about it


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Redwood Raven said:


> HE GON CRY IN THE CAR


----------



## NOTnotJigsaw (Aug 20, 2013)

"HeartBreakKiddo"


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Orton/Christian, Bryan/Rollins, Bryan/Ambrose :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Phetikus said:


> Isn't Axel even going to have a shower before driving off? Sweaty seats.


It's like OZ in the WWE showers with Rapeback running loose.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

With jericho gone guess christian is the new jobber to the stars


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Randy Orton :mark:


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Where is Wyatt? He needs to save this show.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

CRICKETS.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Dat Orton pop.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

TheDeadMan86 said:


>


Nice one but here is the Original, that's the Romeo and Juliet Remix.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Clapping Christian getting the crowd fired up.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

dat no reaction


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well Heyman's got to hate fuck somebody and Axel's the only one around.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> Why is Curtis leaving the building in his ring gear


It be easier for Heyman, If ya know what I mean:HHH2


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Orton has no heat LOL


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Axel ruins everything the touches.

Also, Christian shouldn't have to beg for a reaction. He deserves way better than what he does. Fuck these fans.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Paul Heyman has "#1 Crush" by Garbage on repeat right now.


Personally I would assume it would be "I wanna know what Love Is" by Foreigner.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

There's some kind of difference between Orton and Christian's physique......





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Orton turns heel, becomes WWE Champion and still has pointless filler matches like before.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

King got a bat mobile? Wtf


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Reports were they were only going to bring Christian back when a good enough storyline presented itself.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn Orton got bitches panties wet like the Atlantic ocean.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh look, the WWE Champion and "Face of the company" is not in the main-event :lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

TheWFEffect said:


>


I...I just...I can't even... :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Quasar said:


> Where is Wyatt? He needs to save this show.


They MIGHT bring it up, but doubt they're showing tonight. Either Wyatts or PTP will be the break segment between this and the gauntlet match which will likely take a ton of time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CLAPPING CHRISTIAN IF YOU DON'T SIT YOUR NO REACTION GETTING ASS DOWN.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

NOTnotJigsaw said:


> "HeartBreakKiddo"




"NOTnotJigsaw"


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Why is Orton still getting cheers? No brain in these female fans.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

I hear voices in my head..


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Orton getting the ADR pop


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> Orton turns heel, becomes WWE Champion and still has pointless filler matches like before.


Yep and Daniel Bryan is still gettig top billing yet daniel bryan is a B and orton is an A LOL

WWE Logic is so cute


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I'll never understand why fans go to RAW and just sit on their hands the whole night.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

King is a Orton fan. Incase you were wondering. :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Orton to do the standard heel roll out of the ring soon


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Christan has no chance of beating the WWE champion


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Orton needs to stop holding the belt upside down. Looks like he's channeling Luke Gallows.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Damn Orton got bitches panties wet like the Atlantic ocean.


i'm surprised the bitches haven't thrown their bras and panties at Orton on the entrance ramp during Orton's entrance yet


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I love it when a commentator makes sense. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> With jericho gone guess christian is the new jobber to the stars


New?










"Permanent Jobber" has been imprinted on his ass since birth.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Christian with this clapping shit. :ann


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Christian looks like this sad hamster I had once that I had to hit with a hammer to put out of its misery when it had a little stroke.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Party like it's 2011. A pipebomb and Orton/Christian.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TheWFEffect said:


>


LOL'd, mainly because it reminds me of Vince wanting to do that incest storyline with Steph.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

"Orton hes fabulous" :lawler


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Orton and Christian having a match because they happened to pass by eachother in the hall.

:vince5


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Ive been fearing one of these matches these days might be Christians last


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Christian needs to turn heel, crowd give no fucks at the moment.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Kevin Nash returns at NOC, in his hometown = mark out.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yep and Daniel Bryan is still gettig top billing yet daniel bryan is a B and orton is an A LOL
> 
> WWE Logic is so cute


Randy Orton is being booked like 2012 cm punk.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Christian is Wyatt's next feud. Calling it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Orton needs to lose his trailer park beard.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

theArtist said:


> Christian looks like this sad hamster I had once that I had to hit with a hammer to put out of its misery when it had a little stroke.


:lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Well I'm not going to call him a Corporate Champion" 

Uh, why? Isn't that basically what he is?


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Why does it seem wrong to hear WWE referred to as an organization.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

iwatchwrestling said:


> They MIGHT bring it up, but doubt they're showing tonight. Either Wyatts or PTP will be the break segment between this and the gauntlet match which will likely take a ton of time.


We will probably get a PTP match and a video of the Wyatts and what they are doing with kane


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Christian with this clapping shit. :ann


Glad I'm not the only one who gets annoyed at how goofy it looks.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cole doesn't understand why Bryan can't be face of the company. Remember 2010 when you buried him every week?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Quasar said:


> Why is Orton still getting cheers? No brain in these female fans.


They're not thinking with the brains.

#soakedpanties


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

NexS.E.S said:


> Party like it's 2011. A pipebomb and Orton/Christian.


lol yeah.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Orton needs to lose his trailer park beard.


i agree


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did Cole just call Cena GOAT??

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

TwistedLogic said:


> Why does it seem wrong to hear WWE referred to as an organization.


Better than calling fans a universe.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I hate that move Christian does him jumping out of the ring puts no leverage on the smack


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

RebelArch86 said:


> Orton needs to stop holding the belt upside down. Looks like he's channeling Luke Gallows.


He's clearly paying tribute to the GOAT champion, Bo Dallas.


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yep and Daniel Bryan is still gettig top billing yet daniel bryan is a B and orton is an A LOL
> 
> WWE Logic is so cute


Orton will be involved in the Main event/overrun dumbass.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

LOL @ Cole calling Orton "pretty"


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

When was the last Christian cut a promo?


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

"One of the greatest of all time in John Cena"

Cole putting Cena over.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

This is so boring dont know how people can watch it for 3 hours each week


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TheWFEffect said:


>


:lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:mark: for the pose. BRING THAT SHIT BACK!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Orton needs to lose his trailer park beard.


You can take the man out of the trailer part but you cant take the trailer park out of the man


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

THE POSE. :mark:


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Bitches be wet.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

\____o__/


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

DBCCD said:


> When was the last Christian cut a promo?


About 30 minutes ago


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

So many sluts in the audience. It's pathetic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DBCCD said:


> When was the last Christian cut a promo?


Whatever that was supposed to be earlier tonight.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The girls will never stop cheering for Orton. They want him bang em out.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> Kevin Nash returns at NOC, in his hometown = mark out.


His quads turning into grenades again = Smark out. 8*D


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

TehJerichoFan said:


> New?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:clap


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Quasar said:


> "One of the greatest of all time in John Cena"
> 
> Cole putting Cena over.


Well, it was time someone did. :vince5


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cole is worse than Lawler right now
HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Christian is a natural depressant.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

theArtist said:


> Christian looks like this sad hamster I had once that I had to hit with a hammer to put out of its misery when it had a little stroke.


Well, I'm sure there were probably nicer ways of going about it than clattering it with w hammer


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

How much longer is JBL going to completely ignore Cole's points? It's going in a fucking circle.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Orton turns heel, and I still give ZERO fucks about whatever he's doing.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Orton needs to go full heel. He's getting an in-between, lukewarm reception.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

I turn back to RAW and Orton's got Christian in a rest hold. I'm so surprised. unk2


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Mqwar said:


> Orton will be involved in the Main event/overrun dumbass.


Doesn't change that the supposed FACE OF THE COMPANY'S one on one singles match is not main eventing.


That's some face of the company right der.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Christian keeps clapping during his matches, because no one else will.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

How come they don't talk about how it wasn't a valid match because Bryan wasn't conscious and on his feet at the start?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Half of the audience is ovulating at the sight of Orton.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Michael Cole, SHUT UP. TRIPS BURY THIS FUCKER.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm surprised we didn't see any of Ziggler, Show and Henry today. What's up with that


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> Kevin Nash returns at NOC, in his hometown = mark out.


I hope so.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

It's official: Randall's heel turn = The Age of the Chinlock once again.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The only good thing about the show so far is Triple H's entrance.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Orton with his heel headlocks of doom, I missed them.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Christian with that dump off the apron


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

"Christian could be seriously hurt"

Fuck off, Cole is so annoying.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Is Sunny in The audience? Sounds like a Girl's in need of something


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

TwistedLogic said:


> I'm surprised we didn't see any of Ziggler, Show and Henry today. What's up with that


It's what's best for business
:HHH2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Orton offloading the shit off the apron


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TheWFEffect said:


>


A faction full of authority and Orton and Ambrose's creepy/plotting ass is lurking right up in there.

Something _has_ to go down.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Holy shit, that looked dangerous.

Like I guessed, Orton modified his style with less pandering and the 5 moves of doom gone. Pleasant that he's not overusing the chinlock like he has during his heel days before.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

finalnight said:


> How come they don't talk about how it wasn't a valid match because Bryan wasn't conscious and on his feet at the start?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Or better yet, Bryan wasn't medically cleared before the match play-ah.

I'm sure they'd pull out the HHH being ref card or something.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

un_pretti_er said:


> Christian with that dump off the apron


"Christian's hurt, Christian's hurt" :cole3


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Geez! Orton pushed Christian out of the ring!!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> "Christian could be seriously hurt"
> 
> Fuck off, Cole is so annoying.


You need to check something off your list (Y)


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Need some Wyatt.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

2 commercial breaks in one match. Jesus Christ, Marie.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

I thought I would like Orton with this heel turn but he's still bland as hell. Shave the beard and win matches dirty.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Dunmer said:


> I turn back to RAW and Orton's got Christian in a rest hold. I'm so surprised. unk2


Yeah, this is some great storytelling eh?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Posting from the kitchen. The lady I sit with needed ice cream. Let me know when Boreton is off.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Damn Orton got bitches panties wet like the Atlantic ocean.












Every time I look at Orton I'm reminded of why it's a bad idea to leave your drinks unattended. Even at my thirstiest I have got no time for this slimy motherfucker.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Orton need's to be IED Orton to get heat, not this tweener crap.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Well, I'm sure there were probably nicer ways of going about it than clattering it with w hammer


fpalm it was a joke.

I'm actually an avid animal lover don't cry.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Even when Orton was a face he wanted to be heel... He needs to start doing really Heely things now! Proper Evil Heel is what we want!


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

With the narrow shoulders and child bearing hips the women still cheer for Orton because they feel like he's one of them.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Asenath said:


> Posting from the kitchen. The lady I sit with needed ice cream. Let me know when Boreton is off.


Just stop. You hate Orton, we get it. It stopped being cute a looong time ago.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> You need to check something off your list (Y)


Nope, Cena's injured remember? WWE won't let us forget.:vince5


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Iim gonna count the commercial breaks in one show on the next RAW.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus. That fall by Christian was pretty nasty.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Off-topic: WWE 2K14 looks like crap.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Nope, Cena's injured remember? WWE won't let us forget.:vince5


But he's lost clean at a PPV


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Nope, Cena's injured remember? WWE won't let us forget.:vince5


Haha, you got me there.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

This is boring.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The face of twitter. :lol


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Srdjan99 said:


> Even when Orton was a face he wanted to be heel... He needs to start doing really Heely things now! Proper Evil Heel is what we want!


Funny how they didn't show Orton cheap shotting Bryan and RKO-ing him on the floor from SD. That recap would've had a *gasp* purpose.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TankOfRate said:


> Every time I look at Orton I'm reminded of why it's a bad idea to leave your drinks unattended. Even at my thirstiest I have got no time for this slimy motherfucker.


That Miley Cyrus trainwreck is gonna provide gifs for a while :ti


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LOL at Cole thinking people in places like Palestine are actually watching RAW. Them ****** are too busy running for their lives to avoid getting their asses blown to pieces.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Orton is so dull, needs to heel it up a bit more too, not really acting much different.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

But we were force fed Cena


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The irony of King talking about being force fed...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Quasar said:


> Off-topic: WWE 2K14 looks like crap.


Better to wait for WWE 2K15 on next gen


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

This flowingjuice-fest is getting annoying.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Jerry Lawler does have some sense. "I don't think the WWE Universe wants to be force-fed." 

EXCEPT THAT WE ARE.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"I don't think the WWE Universe wants to be forcefed anybody" 

I know, right Lawler? Have you heard those crowds for Cena for the last 8 years or so.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Think Orton has RKO'd the charisma out of Christian over the years.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

LOL JBL! "I don't think the WWE universe needs to be forcefed anything or anybody"


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

It was only first mentioned at the beginning of the show, but I'm already sick of hearing "face of the company" like it's a nickname.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh...wow...wow..

:lmao

Woah...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Edge must be ashamed of how shit Christian has become.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Orton is still putting me to sleep.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Well that was slow counter


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fuck sake, Randy :lmao.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Better to wait for WWE 2K15 on next gen


Wrestling games from 15 years ago were better than today's.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

This match is so freaking boring.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This episode is full of replay moments. The fuck was that? :lmao


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Are any of us supposed to believe that Orton's losing this?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

RAW 8/26/13' boring matches episode.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Really boring match. So far their worst ever.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Not quite sure whether Christian is ginger or whether the fake tan has just dyed his hair


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> That Miley Cyrus trainwreck is gonna provide gifs for a while :ti


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

"I don't think the WWE universe wants to be forcefed anyone or anybody" :lawler

LOL :vince2 :cena2


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> Wrestling games from 15 years ago were better than today's.


smh


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What the hell is going on in this match?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is really bad.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

That was good by Orton. Christian has gotten a lot more rope than I thought he would.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Edge must be ashamed of how shit Christian has become.


I'm actually thankful he doesn't watch wrestling anymore. He would slap the last remains of charisma off of Christian.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

connormurphy13 said:


> Wrestling games from 15 years ago were better than today's.


Oh I agree 100%.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

This match is painful to watch.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

One More Match!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Christian needs to start clapping before the crowd lose interest.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did christian and Orton get high before this match?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

WrestlinFan said:


> smh
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh I'm sorry. I meant to say wrestling games in general are shite


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cole forgot to say "Vintage Orton" after the DDT.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

connormurphy13 said:


> Wrestling games from 15 years ago were better than today's.


They were.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

#FirstRowSquirting


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Diamond Cutter... I mean RKO time.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

dem screams


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

All them female screams ffs


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Stop cheering Orton you fools


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

He needs to punt kick him!!!


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

JBL says if you built a wrestler from the ground up, he'd be like Randy Orton. Except for the antisocial behavior.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Edge must be ashamed of how shit Christian has become.


Agree in terms of his character, but he's a better in ring wrestler now than Edge probably ever was.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Which is this match still going on.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

a counter-spear


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

This actually has been a decent match


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Worst.spear.ever.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

You couldn't imagine these guys having such great chemistry 2 years ago after watching this pile of shit.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The running cuddle! He just hit the running cuddle!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Orton may not get booed at all.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And why does HHH think Orton should be the face over daniel bryan again. Orton is good to put fans to sleep with his boring matches


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Christian's spear is truly pathetic.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Ortons been phoning in his matches for so long he can't even be bothered to change it up when he turns heel and becomes WWE Champion :lmao


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Oh a spear?

Still living in Edge's shadow I see


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Very good match. Haters will always hate.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

You know your spear is shit when it looks weaker than Edge's. Poor Cap'n Charisma should just drop the damn move, sicne Reigns does it infinitely better.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Orton thumb to the eye !!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Omg wwe actual remembered a past feud??

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAT RKO rton2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

RKO!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> Worst.spear.ever.


Truth


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Orton can't even beat Christian clean.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Stupid thirsty bitches wet for Orton, DOE.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Dat Eyepoke!


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm waiting for the punt kick...


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

a thumb to the eye, FTW


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Huge pop by the little girls.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Christian is the top enhancement talent in the WWE.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> Oh I'm sorry. I meant to say wrestling games in general are shite


They are but WWE'13 was pretty decent. Especially the online MP. If you can set yourself up with a few regulars that play cool, it'll be the fun-est shit you'll ever play. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Females in the crowd are shrieking for Orton's D


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

That match- 4/10.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

He beat Christian clean as a face a bunch of times but now he's heel, he has to use dirty tactics! Vintage WWE booking.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The car out oh


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TankOfRate said:


>


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thirsty bitches in Phoenix. Good grief.

See ya' later, Christian! Thanks for playing.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

The fuck happened to their chemistry? Sloppy shit.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

RKO outta nowhere!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Orton's just not over as a heel.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That Car about to get Fucked


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

props to whoever predicted the titantron thing with bryan


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I am back from the kitchen and this match has literally put a 90something year old lady to sleep in her chair.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

un_pretti_er said:


> Very good match. Haters will always hate.


What's good about it? Missing spots, boring rest holds, sloppy work and the fans were more into Orton than Christian.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

How is a 'spear' from a 185-pound wrestler considered devastating?


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Escalade destroying time!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice nose hair


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh shit here we go.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

not a fan of the one-handed RKOs


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

SJFC said:


> Agree in terms of his character, but he's a better in ring wrestler now than Edge probably ever was.


Don't agree with that, Edge was and is very underrated as an in-ring performer. To each his own


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The troll is here.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

rip escalade


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh hey, it's Daniel Kingston. Or is that Kofi Bryan?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah...he's going to pull a Kofi.

Stop giving away cars, morons.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

D.Bry has a man-crush on Orton


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This exact segment happened, but with Kofi in '09.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Yay, it's "let's ruin a perfectly good Caddy time" :bosh4


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

The girly girls popped when Bryan called him a pretty man


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Orton should really tell people to quit giving him cars when he's involved in such personal feuds.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol awesome


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well at least he didn't right JBL is Poopy. 

This is actually kind of funny, ha ha.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Sounds like Bryan is reading from an autocue fpalm


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Orton can never catch break when he gets a new ride :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Finally the car breaking segment!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Is it 2009 again?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That match was awful.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

D-Bry pulling a Kofi.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Bryan pulling a Kofi


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This kind of reminds me when Kofi destroyed Orton's car with paint and a sledgehammer.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LAME


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

: Heel Orton just isn't complete without the punt.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Better than the usual destroying the car schtick.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

OMG, all those "YES" on Orton's car, Daniel Bryan is hilarious


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow, what a surprise! Someone vandalized a car belonging to Orton!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

hahahaha Orton's "no..."


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

remember what happened to the last guy who wrecked ortons car


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

YESmobile


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

How did know one notice he stole the SUV ?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

The Yes-Calade!


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Bryan: YES
Orton: NO
Bryan: YES
Orton: NO

This segment was awesome but it'd be better without Bryan shouting the fucking Yes's. Just point at them.


----------



## ClobberingTime (Jun 1, 2013)

YEScalade!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Somebody should go spraypaint their car like that...


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Cadillac Yescalade?
:cole3


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*THAT'S VANDALIZATION!!!!*


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Randy Orton's vehicles always getting ruined. Could be worse, Sheamus could've "borrowed" it.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

"Randy Orton now has a YES-Calade :lmao" :cole3


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So DB has officially lost every serious trait he had during the Cena feud...


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

That was the best joke Cole has made in the last 10+ years.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

"Yescalade"... That's geinous


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

STOOOOPID


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

DB should steal the title and spray pain YES! On it NWO style.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The "Yescalade."

Okay, Cole. I'll give you that one.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Bryan is killing Orton, making him look like a bitch.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Amber B said:


>


Yesterday was Billy Ray Cyrus' birthday. Happy birthday dad.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Whoever is writing Bryan's material needs to be tarred and feathered and fucked in the ass with a sodering iron.

How many times do we need to see faces ruining cars? I mean come on. Is there a more tired plot device than that?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm just glad Bryan didn't feel the need to put his arm through the window like Goldberg did and nearly end his career.

fpalm


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Eh, I'm not feeling it. Feels very 'world heavyweight' undercard bit


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

The "Yesmobile!"


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> That Miley Cyrus trainwreck is gonna provide gifs for a while :ti


Big E Langston better clap dat ass enough to ignite an earthquake.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Yeah, because vandalizing cars worked so well for Kofi Kingston and Sheamus fpalm

Seriously WTF creative, learn from your mistakes.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Annnnnnnnnnnnnd commercial


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Moving on with The Shield please!!!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

THE YESCALAID!! :mark:


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

And people said this guy was bland. 

Screw that, Daniel Bryan is awesome.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Bryan to give that Escalade to Brie so the twins can drag race in their SUVs.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kofi Johnston Kingston approves of that car vandalism.


----------



## Ehhhhhhh (Aug 27, 2013)

Bryan is done. Well done WWE. 


BRING ON THE FOOTBALL!!!!!! WWE is finished.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

God damn is there nothing worse than King and Cole's fake laughter. And earth to idiots, if pointing out that what the babyface did was vandalism is going to make him look like an asshole, than why bring it up?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

PacoAwesome said:


> The Yes-Calade!


:lmao :bryan


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton better be going balls deep in these women tonight.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

: Daniel Bryan sounds fantastic and SPRAY PAINTED THE CAR !!! WOO!! YES , YES ,YES !!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


>


Billy Ray probably wants to hit that more then he's ashamed of her.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Bryan to give that Yescalade to Brie so the twins can drag race in their SUVs.


:lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Just came home. What did I miss?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

"He's now driving a Cadillac Yescalade"










Lame segment. Should've destroyed the car.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

You could tell from the timbre of his voice that Cole was super-proud of the "Yes-calade" joke.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> *THAT'S VANDALIZATION!!!!*


Is that even a word. You mean vandalism. Or were you being sarcastic?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Now, the time for 40 min match wi Bryan :/


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Decent match. The match started of a bit dull, but it picked up a bit at the end. Dead crowd isn't helping much.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

x78 said:


> Yeah, because vandalizing cars worked so well for Kofi Kingston and Sheamus fpalm
> 
> Seriously WTF creative, learn from your mistakes.


It's fun. Austin did it all the time. Sheamus did it.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Trifektah said:


> Whoever is writing Bryan's material needs to be tarred and feathered and fucked in the ass with a sodering iron.
> 
> How many times do we need to see faces ruining cars? I mean come on. Is there a more tired plot device than that?


Agreed. They should be slaughtered for writing this trash. Why does every top face NEED to talk like Cena? It's fucking horrible and it's making me shake my head at Bryan for going along with it.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

chargebeam said:


> Just came home. What did I miss?


Your girl AJ Lee body-bag the divas division with a scathing promo.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

If you made a list of the cheesiest, worst things to have Daniel Bryan do tonight the list would look like this:

1. Kiss the audience's ass
2. Thank John Cena
3. Spray paint Orton's new car

Congrats WWE, you hit the TRIFECTA!!!!

(No pun intended)


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Nothing beats this though


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Please WWE, don't make Bryan a cheesey Sheamus character...


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

In response to the thread about Christian's spear.

I did think it was cool. I was waiting for an RKO for a while in that match and they kept swerving me.

Also, why can no one discuss any of Raw's happenings outside of this thread? There are so many comments it's more so everyone just posting random thoughts about Raw, not so much actual discussion because most comments get buried before anyone gets a chance to read them.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

WWE: Where becoming a good guy means committing felonies and acting like a douchebag. 



Headliner said:


> Orton better be going balls deep in these women tonight.












Classy Orton welcoming the new Divas into the WWE. That's why he's the face of the company!


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Every time Orton gets a new car, it just has to be introduced to Orange paint. It just is.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

So this is really just the pg version of the Austin-Corporation feud isn't it


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Just came home. What did I miss?


If you're an AJ fan, you missed a lot.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

We want serious Bryan WWE not :cena


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

unDASHING said:


> remember what happened to the last guy who wrecked ortons car


I don't know if you noticed this or not but Bryan isn't Black.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Tonight has been terrible
-D-Bry starting to fall into generic babyface
-Orton being Boreton
-RVD gets to job to ADR at NOC. Hurray!
-Punk/Heyman/Axel caught in very erotic love triangle. Brock films the act.

Cena would at least bring some decent energy to the show


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Man, this is the last time I watch Raw live. The commercials are just too much.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Y2J Problem said:


> Nothing beats this though


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Smarky Smark said:


> Is that even a word. You mean vandalism. Or were you being sarcastic?


Heard it said like that on Punk'd or some shit on MTV.

Was funny as hell.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

PacoAwesome said:


> Please WWE, don't make Bryan a cheesey Sheamus character...


Oh god man, that's like nightmare stuff.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Trips !!!!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

chargebeam said:


> Just came home. What did I miss?


AJ dropped a pipebomb on Raw about Total Divas


----------



## Ehhhhhhh (Aug 27, 2013)

HAHAHAHH at the IWC "YEAH! BRYAN GONNA BE A STEP ABOVE THE NORM IN WWE" 


Just the fucking same.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Y2J Problem said:


> Nothing beats this though


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:mark: Triple H!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That was :HHH2 Hard Earned Money Bryan, You Done Goofed Up Now


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Triple H!!!!!!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So Triple H is the champion but Orton just holds it for him


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

How is it his personal property if he gave it away?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Triple H considers the WWE title his personal property.:lol 

:buried


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Triple H officially announces that Randy is his bitch boy.

:ti :ti


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

TankOfRate said:


>


adding to the list of the many Divas that Orton has banged in the WWE


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"The car is ruined!!!

It's not like it will run with that spray paint on it!! It's not like you can repaint a car!!!!"


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Cant' believe that I am saying this, but this show made me miss Cena


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:HHH2 That WWE championship is my property :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

What's mine is mine and what's Randy's is mine

Man, Triple H is making him look like a bitch champ


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Dbry gonna get his ass whipped tonight :lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> Tonight has been terrible
> -D-Bry starting to fall into generic babyface
> -Orton being Boreton
> -RVD gets to job to ADR at NOC. Hurray!
> ...


I agree. This angle has lost a lot of steam.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I like how HHH just basically said Orton is his bitch.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

"I consider this WWE belt to be my personal property"

You don't say...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How is the car HHH's personal property?? He GAVE it to Orton, it's Orton's personal property!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

PISSED GAME IS GOAT

"That's my title, Orton just carries it for me."


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Triple H admitting he's secretly the champ Randy is just holding the belt for him because Triple H is too awesome too hold the belt.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Braddox trolling Triple H


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

HHH finally bringing some energy to this lifeless show


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

HHH burying the roster again. LOL


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

What about Big Show?

He has an IronClad contrat


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


>


This.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

HHH is bringing it with this new heel role

i like it


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Orton better be going balls deep in these women tonight.


Those furry temptresses be callin' his name


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ooh possible schism by HHH calling the belt his...?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

The Ratman said:


> So Triple H is the champion but Orton just holds it for him


yes, just like how Heyman held the WWE title for CM Punk :lol


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Fired or buried Hunter ? :HHH2


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Orton is HHH's bitch now, what a shame... fpalm

They should've made it more Evolution- like.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

PTP!!!! RATINGS UP!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

MAKIN MOO MAKIN MAKIN MILLION DOLLAH MOO


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Clique said:


> Your girl AJ Lee body-bag the divas division with a scathing promo.


Oh, really! Gotta see that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WrestlinFan said:


> I agree. This angle has lost a lot of steam.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Christ, it's been a week.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

MILLIONS OF DOLLARS


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

The guy who dates one of Triple H's daughters, should be scared.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> How is the car HHH's personal property?? He GAVE it to Orton, it's Orton's personal property!


Orton is his personal property :woolcock


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Well I can't wait for that Big Show run in now. 
IRON CLAD CONTRACT :vince3


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Haha Maddox.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The PTP


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton, stop cutting your hair and instead take the time to shave that damn beard.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Pancake! Cus' he flattens foos!


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah, you tell 'em randy......zzzzzz


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

God, this place is horrible sometimes. Longing for Cena already?

fpalm


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Waiting for the segment where Bryan drives a milk float down to the ring and shower's the corporation with goat's milk


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Millions a dollas, millions a dollas, millions a dollas!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Trips means it, it's burying time!

PTP to probably face the Real Americans again.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Y2J Problem said:


> Nothing beats this though


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Is PTP face now? And what made them so? (Besides Young coming out)


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

connormurphy13 said:


> Tonight has been terrible
> -D-Bry starting to fall into generic babyface
> -Orton being Boreton
> -RVD gets to job to ADR at NOC. Hurray!
> ...


lol :clap


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Iron clad contract face big show time?


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Trips is heating up this lame excuse for a show.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

The prime time players have the GOAT entrance theme


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TankOfRate said:


> WWE: Where becoming a good guy means committing felonies and acting like a douchebag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

WE THE PEOPLE.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Fired huh?

:show Iron clad contract.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

time for the IWC to turn on Bryan!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

PTP faces now?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

y2j4lyf said:


> Is PTP face now? And what made them so? (Besides Young coming out)


That's exactly what made them faces. It just happened last week.


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

please HHH, you don't scare me at all. go back to the Office and stay there, you are not amusing me at all.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The meaning of the dance is to show that Darren Young swings both ways :cena3


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

PTP, fuck yeah!


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

ALL DAT PTP LOVE

MILLIONS OF DOLLARS


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Dat crowd reaction for the Real Americans' entrance!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

No Wyatts tonight?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

This yes shit is getting repetivive and annoying. No problem with the crowd chanting it but Bryan should be going in a more serious direction after getting screwed at Summerslam.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

y2j4lyf said:


> Is PTP face now? And what made them so? (Besides Young coming out)


That's all it is.

Where the HELL is Bray Wyatt?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

No Wyatts and WWE just has to capitalize on Young's main stream publicity. 2 weeks ago he wouldn't of gotten an entrance. Now he's getting a push of sorts. Fucking dumb. Push someone on their own merits.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Be careful Zeb.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Colter: "We don't like them ****-boys, and Darren can't live in my America!".


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Haaaaa gay.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

speak of lines

I hear Darren Young sucks cock


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Colter oh so close to that line...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Zeb's racism is so awesome. WE(ED)...THE PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

God, at least put Cesaro in a match instead.

Colter promo was awesome.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Kennedyowns said:


> WEED THE PEOPLE


fixed


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Mad racist black joke LOL


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Be careful Zeb.


If only I could give you more rep.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

zeb just went there


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Orton better be going balls deep in these women tonight.


Ha. I remember the show that was from. He kept dancing with music in between his jokes, great stuff and that was way before he hit his peak.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm just waiting for colter to drop the N word


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

RVD & Ricardo's ears pricked up at Colter saying 'doing a line'


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

If you can't feed 'em, don't breed 'em.

Colonel Sanders has gone heel.










:lmao :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Zeb is GOAT


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

How has Colter not say an Anti-Gay promo yet?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

You mean Mr. Young.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

It doesn't make them a bad person.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

WOW. At least he finally touched on the welfare subject.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Zeb wants to drop the N-word so bad.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Can't even argue with Zeb's speech. That was 100% truth.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That was interesting. :argh:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

jediknight52501 said:


> please HHH, you don't scare me at all. go back to the Office and stay there, you are not amusing me at all.


Aha. :lol


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

greendude11 said:


> Trips means it, it's burying time!
> 
> PTP to probably face the Real Americans again.


Good call dude. 

Weeeeeeeeed Theeeeeee Peeeeeeeople!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Zeb with another fantastic promo

"If you can't feed em, don't breed em"

PREACH!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Zeb Colter's promos are just pointless now. They job all the time. No one cares anymore.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

What is right is white


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Colter literally just said, "If you can't feed 'em, don't breed 'em". Wow.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I uh . . . YOU ARE NOT SUPPOSED TO CHEER FOR ZEB COULTER'S SPEECHES.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

was that a gay joke by calling him ms young


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

JACK SWAGGER IS WHAT IS RIGHT WITH AMERICA










#landofthefree #homeofthebrave


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

No mention of Titus' uncle, Pancake Patterson?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Zeb Colter is gold


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Quasar said:


> God, at least put Cesaro in a match instead.
> 
> Colter promo was awesome.


This.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

So who thinks Shield should drop the tag titles now that there's some legit tag teams in the division?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The stip for this match should be that if PTP wins, they get five mins with the slaveowner Zeb.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

"You're an inferior *awkward pause* team, an inferior team."

Ohzeb.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Orton, stop cutting your hair and instead take the time to shave that damn beard.


Thank you. It's so trashy.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Since when as PTP been presented as welfare babies???

Zeb and those stereotypes.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

"If you can't feed em, don't breed em."


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Dudes, if you're letting a car segment ruin Bryan for you you all can't have fun. It was one segment in an otherwise serious feud. EVERY face does it. Sure it's been done, but it doesn't mean it's a bad idea.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

What is WWE doing you can't have Triple H be serious and Bryan play a joker people always cheer the badass not the jester.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't care if this makes me a mark, but fuck the people who cheer and are fans of Zeb Coulter, even if you do so sarcastically.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Darren Young will pin Antoino Cesaro.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

ColtofPersonality said:


> "If you can't feed em, don't breed em."


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TITUS DON'T STOP BARKING.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

"If you can't feed them don't breed them"


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I was gonna be world champ......untill I got high.

I was gonna take over Del Rio.....untill I got high.

Now I'm jobbing to Titus cause I got high cause I got high cause I got high.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Having said that, Swaggie is looking super juicy tonight. USDA Choice beef.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Just think, if Young came out a few months ago PTP could of been tag team champs already!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> The stip for this match should be that if PTP wins, they get five mins with the slaveowner Zeb.


They would go Django Unchained on Zeb's ass.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I can't be the only one who gets nervous when Zeb cuts a promo on PTP.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hahaha Kofi's tweet!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

WTF? I want to see DB beat all three members of the shield. 30 mins left in this show grr


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Why is he a heel ? What he just said about welfare is true. Dumb bitches poping out babies left and right to get DAT CHECK.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

My response to Zeb when he mention their mommas


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

I hope Bryan comes out with a soy milk truck one day and makes Triple H "swim" in the ring.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Dat spinebuster !!!!


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

So, for the record, WWE thinks homophobia is bad, but racism is acceptable on PG TV


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Cesaro lost to Young. Swagger lost to Titus. There's no point in this feud to continue.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

They should just fire Swagger. He fucking sucks and looks like he doesn't even to be in there.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

PTP needs to go back to their old theme


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thank God Titus can win too and not just the queer.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TheWFEffect said:


> What is WWE doing you can't have Triple H be serious and Bryan play a joker people always cheer the badass not the jester.


See Marella, Santino

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

The Real JOBericans.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

If Zeb loses he must spend a week in Harlem with uncle rufus.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

That Real Americans squash fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I'd actually love to see the PTP dance become the wrestling version of the wave.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Drunk elephant lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Somewhere Zack Ryder is saying to Curt Hawkins - "So, do you want to pitch or catch?"


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

It would be cool to see The Shield vs. Usos vs. PTP vs. Real Americans at NoC


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It sucks that it took him coming up for them to win a match.


And this bitch Cole.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

The fuck Cole :taker
Oh God the Wyatts fpalm


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

PTP!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

They could actually turn this into a decent feud if they got some cheap heat on Real Americans.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

"Swagger's attention was on Darren Young"

Oh really?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

The first SS theme was so badass in a way. The new one is shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I can't be the only one who gets nervous when Zeb cuts a promo on PTP.


Remember when Abraham Washington was fired? Yup...


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

So it's obvious that Bryan won't make it through the first Shield match given how they're still showing these fucking video packets


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

If that was the case, every wrestler should turn gay to get a push.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Antonio Cesaro was the longest reigning US champ since 2008 and Swagger was in a one on one WHC match at Wrestlemania, now they're jobbing to Darren Young and Titus O'Neil


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Swagger was planting the bag of weed in Titus' boot. Zeb's calling the cops during the break.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

finalnight said:


> See Marella, Santino
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


In main event feuds the badass always gets the cheers.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Fucking awesome promo coming up.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:mark: Hopefully from the compound in the woods.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WWE.com? They're gonna play the video. :mark:


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I'd actually love to see the PTP dance become the wrestling version of the wave.


that would be hilarious seeing the whole crowd doing it


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

You will see a video from WWE.com because we don't have shit for the Wyatt family now.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I wonder if the Wyatt's will have Kane tied up as a gimp to keep the gay vibe up tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Thank God Titus can win too and not just the queer.


:lmao Wow. I know your boy Sandow is on his back more than a hooker at a chiropractor but come one.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Darren Young will pin Antoino Cesaro.


WITH AUTHORITY.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Thank God Titus can win too and not just the queer.


That wasn't necessary.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

> Kofi Kingston ‏@TrueKofi 9m
> Well if he’s just gonna keep leaving his cars around… #RAW


:lmao


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Did anyone else appreciate how much Cole emphasized the words "tag team" when he said tag team partners?


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

You can't be super serious and angry all the time, that just waters down being angry and intense. Not every situation calls for it. HHH has been angry and intense all night, and he looks like a deutch, the heel.

Ppl complaining about Bryan's booking aren't thinking. He's calling Orton out as a bitch, a whore. Calling him pretty, attributing that to his success he's comparing the champ to a Diva, saying he has his job for the same reason the Bellas have there's.

And if you wreck a car, insurance buys a new one, big deal. He painted his symbol all over the car of the guy who can't beat Bryan fairly. That's humiliating. Even if he gets it repainted right away that's still one time, he drove around town with his rivals balls all over him.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

connormurphy13 said:


> I wonder if the Wyatt's will have Kane tied up as a gimp to keep the gay vibe up tonight.


I am calling ball gag.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

They're going to show up that promo. Oh jeez :mark: :mark:


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

: Please show me more of the awesomeness that is The Wyatt Family.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Finally, the Wyatt family.

If they only show the WWE.com video I'll be disappointed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

PTP wins :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Thank God Titus can win too and not just the queer.



Wow! How is this guy not banned


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

Is there anyone here who is enjoying this raw?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Quasar said:


> Finally, the Wyatt family.
> 
> If they only show the WWE.com video I'll be disappointed.


The WWE.com video is too good not to be shown on TV.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

IWC logic 2013...people are excited about the Wyatt family so they can get more shit matches at pay per views


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Thank God Titus can win too and not just the queer.


U mad?


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

x78 said:


> The WWE.com video is too good not to be shown on TV.


Yes it is, but they could extend a bit on it.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Ugh, go away Wyatts


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

mezomi said:


> Is there anyone here who is enjoying this raw?












:woolcock :woolcock :woolcock


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh look its the Wyatts


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

shit I saw this one on their site already


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Ok, that's scary..


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

i fucking love these promos


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Glad this promo made it to TV

also am I the only one who thinks Bray should make an album


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Why are the Wyatt's working a Brock schedule? It seems they only actually appear once every three weeks.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Oh look, the WWE.com promo from the Wyatts.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I saw this video on WWE.com already. Was an interesting way to further highlight Bray's origins, though.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Isn't it no longer exclusive if they're airing it?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

if this is a wwe.com exclusive why are we seeing it on raw
wouldnt that mean its not exclusive


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

The Wyatt's vs The Shield at Wrestlemania 30


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh so they do know how to show wwe.com promos on their television.

Good thing you missed that promo the Shield cut on Christian last month. This damn company.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Bray Wyatt is fucking awesome


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

THIS IS SO FUCKING AWESOME.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorry, but what's he talking about?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> IWC logic 2013...people are excited about the Wyatt family so they can get more shit matches at pay per views


I'm with you, I see crazy promos that belong in a bad horror movie and bad ring work


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

damnit, i want to see the Wyatt's entrance tonight


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They call things app exclusive and wwe.com exclusive but then show them on TV...I don't think they know what exclusive means.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

and how is this not cheesy?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Stop cutting to the crowd during promos. Jesus. 

Bray Wyatt is great.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I hate it when they show the crowd watching a promo.fpalm


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

When did Husky Harris become a God?


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

mezomi said:


> Is there anyone here who is enjoying this raw?


Think this is a great Raw, good booking, and a lot of story lines, even the Diva's have me intrigued.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"I'm Bray Wyatt, I'm here to mumble nonsensical bullshit and wrestle in squash matches."


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RyanPelley said:


> Sorry, but what's he talking about?


Same thoughts here.

MORE RECAPS


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Sister Abagail!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Wyatt is just good.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

mezomi said:


> Is there anyone here who is enjoying this raw?


A bad episode imo. The best part was the "Yescalade" :cole3 promo. Hopefully the ending segment with Triple H/Bryan/Orton is good.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Creepy fuckers


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

mezomi said:


> Is there anyone here who is enjoying this raw?


Yeah, chimpanzees with down syndrome.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> IWC logic 2013...people are excited about the Wyatt family so they can get more shit matches at pay per views


Sigh.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

Crap, that was bad... no sense whatsoever


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

I needed more tissues for that.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

ANNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDD recap....then commercial.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

That was pretty good. Great editing.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hopefully they have Wyatt recite powerful song lyrics like he used to back in FCW with Danzig. That shit was awesome.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I remember the times when R Truth would cut a promo like that.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i'm falling asleep during this Raw, i haven't nearly fallen asleep during a Raw in a very long time, that's saying something about how bad this Raw is tonight


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Bray Wyatt is just one talented son of a bitch on the mic :mark:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Did the banjos playing in that promo remind anyone else of this?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> and how is this not cheesy?



You're right! We need more generic *insert your hometown football team is shit* and *insert I love this city* promos


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Love how Cole no sold that Wyatt promo 

"Anyway, moving on..." :cole1


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

The PTP push I find insulting. Darren Young was dragging Titus Oneils career down and now they are faces and getting a push because he came out. Why does who Darren Young sleep with have any effect on his career? Want to know a big factor in prejudice...the idea that another group gets a leg up. Doesnt preach understanding or acceptance when you push a guy simply for being gay. Its not progressive its the opposite.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao The escalade came out to "The Game".



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

What the heck was he even talking about? It's not creepy/weird there, it just didn't make sense.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Get to the damn main event already


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

I stand corrected, that was awesome.

Commentator's response not as much. They could've put them over a bit instead of just saying "Yeah, we don't know what the fuck they're talking about."


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

They edited that shit too much, just play the fucking promo.

Sister Abigal is his finisher move, in case you didn't know.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Whoever is handling the Wyatts need to hand them back over to whoever was handling them on NXT.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"A 12 year old actor is hired to vandalize Braff's new car with spraypaint while he's ... too late, if you ask me) and make it known to Braff that he'd just been Punk'd"*

That's where the "Vandalization" thing came from. lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Sister Abigail is his finisher.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its too bad DBs match was not at 9pm i would have stopped watching raw over an hour ago


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> IWC logic 2013...people are excited about the Wyatt family so they can get more shit matches at pay per views


I'd like to see anyone put on a good PG inferno match with Kane in 2013. Not to mention the shit booking.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

RebelArch86 said:


> Think this is a great Raw, good booking, and a lot of story lines, even the Diva's have me intrigued.


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


>


thsnk you senses.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

The escalade must be face since its coming out to time to play the game


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Wyatt's do nothing for me.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Punk and dem hips. Goddammit.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

NearFall said:


> What the heck was he even talking about? It's not creepy/weird there, it just didn't make sense.


He was building his character with some backstory and explaining that his finisher is called Sister Abigail.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Bray Wyatt is more like Mick Foley where his promo skills are far more important than his actual matches. That's not to say they don't have memorable bouts but it's the character, it's the promos, it's the _atmosphere_ they create. Wyatt's okay in the ring but he's much better on the mic.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> You're right! We need more generic *insert your hometown football team is shit* and *insert I love this city* promos


Yes clearly I am lobbying for more football team references!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punk dropping them death threats around.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Handicap match at NoC? Lame.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyone else really bored for the majority of this show?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

at least that handicap match isn't for the IC title, thank goodness for that


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Glad that Brock is out of this feud.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Punk just made three multiple death threats.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

A very homicidal cm punk tonight

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

The fact that no one said Sister Abigail is the name of Wyatt's finisher just made the whole point of playing that video pointless.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Brad's taking a trip to belize :heis


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Punk threatening to beat Maddox like a bitch.


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

The last raw I can watch live for about 4 months and it sucks ass that's lame, oh well off to bed can't even be bothered to stay awake for the last segment on the show.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Dat focus on Big Show


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Punk, don't be mean to Maddox. He helped you beat Ryback!


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

TankOfRate said:


> Punk and dem hips. Goddammit.


I second this. Dayum boy!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

A wild Dolph Ziggler appears


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Khali walking into Hornswoggle :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Jobbers...line up and watch some wrestling for the first time tonight!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Renee Young still has her mic!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hornswoggle leading the locker room out


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

So who's going to get fired?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I might have missed it, but did Ziggler not even have a segment tonight?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Zack Ryder gets on Raw two weeks in a row. You go girl!!!

Also, how have I only just realized that Ziggler wasn't on tonight? That sucks.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Big Show & Mark Henry wasn't even used on this Raw tonight, except for being out here for this main event match


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Swoggle leading the locker oom.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Doesn't Big Show have a iron clad contract?? So he could get involved and not get fired.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


> at least that handicap match isn't for the IC title, thank goodness for that


Yes it is. It has to be. The PPV is called fucking Night of Champions, why are you people still so clueless about that? Every belt needs to be defended at NoC. That's the gimmick of the PPV.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

The females are really up for it tonight huh? :lol

It seems all I hear are screams...this Raw sounds like a South Carolina raw :lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

"I have no idea what he's talking about" :lmao. People are so brain dead on this forum it's laughable.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

guess HHH didnt learn his lesson before about threatening is roster

what if they all run in, is he going to fire all of them?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ziggler and big show front and center. Shit is going down.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I might have missed it, but did Ziggler not even have a segment tonight?


Nope


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

i like segments like these... feels more closer to the attitude era


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Anyone else really bored for the majority of this show?


Trying hard to fight the sleep.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

NearFall said:


> What the heck was he even talking about? It's not creepy/weird there, it just didn't make sense.


"The rattlesnakes is the same color as the leaves."

The evil people will look like normal people. 

I'll watch it again later and "analyze" it some more lol.. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hopefully Insidious 2 is good.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I might have missed it, but did Ziggler not even have a segment tonight?


He's stealing the show....................on Superstars.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> A wild Dolph Ziggler appears


he wrestled on Superstars earlier


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*where

*I'M GONNA ENJOY THIS!*


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

WWE to remind us of all the people who they couldn't be bothered to book--Ziggler, Show and Henry haven't even been mentioned FFS.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Snapdragon said:


> Renee Young still has her mic!


Renee Young has mic skills...push her to the main event dammit.

Renee Young vs Bray Wyatt wwe championship...IWC logic booking


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Snapdragon said:


> Renee Young still has her mic!


She can have mine, if she wants it.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Punk is not scaring anyone.


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

SJFC said:


> Brad's taking a trip to belize :heis


Hope Axel took a trip to belize.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Blueforce7 said:


> Punk, don't be mean to Maddox. He helped you beat Ryback!


IKR? Punk is just mean i guess :argh:


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Hornswoggle to make the save.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TwistedLogic said:


> Yes it is. It has to be. The PPV is called fucking Night of Champions, why are you people still so clueless about that? Every belt needs to be defended at NoC. That's the gimmick of the PPV.


I think payback killed that part of the gimmick.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Show, Henry and Zigger will make the save for Bryan tonight.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Stad said:


> "I have no idea what he's talking about" :lmao. People are so brain dead on this forum it's laughable.


It's no surprise that Wyatt goes way over the heads of a lot of the idiots on this forum.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> Anyone else really bored for the majority of this show?


Far too many commercials for my liking. The matches have been pretty predictable and or had no meaning as to who would win or lose.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Please fire Ziggler and, hope we see daniel bryan burried tonight and beaten up every week for the next 4 months


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Trying hard to fight the sleep.


that makes 2 of us, this is the first time i've actually struggled to stay awake during Raw in quite a long time


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I could see the Geico Money Man theme being used when they decide to turn the Wyatts into generic faces.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> guess HHH didnt learn his lesson before about threatening is roster
> 
> what if they all run in, is he going to fire all of them?


Referring to the Awesome Truth-incited walkout angle two years ago?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Inb4 people calls this the worst Raw ever.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I might have missed it, but did Ziggler not even have a segment tonight?


You didn't miss it...you just witnessed your typical Ziggler segment.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Another roster gathering.
I'm getting painful memories of the Walk Out episode and Beth Phoenix losing all of her credibility with only 3 words.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Bryan D. said:


> Handicap match at NoC? Lame.


NO BUYS for that match.



Choke2Death said:


> Glad that Brock is out of this feud.


I hope Heyman gets his comeuppance at NOC and the feud ends there. Maybe have Punk move into the Corporation storyline.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

All right I'm not the only one who didn't like that video of the Wyatts, right? Usually the editing team makes a video promo so much better, but I think with Wyatt you just need to let him speak uninterrupted for it to really feel right.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Lol at Hornswoggle leading the roster.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

THis again? fpalm


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Y2J Problem said:


> Hornswoggle to make the save.


And get fired. Hopefully.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

TwistedLogic said:


> Yes it is. It has to be. The PPV is called fucking Night of Champions, why are you people still so clueless about that? Every belt needs to be defended at NoC. That's the gimmick of the PPV.


Not since last year's show dumbass.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

2 vignettes in one night!


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Yet again the pathetic gimmick that is designed only to try to suffocate Generico's old gimmick. The WWE is stupid as shit if they think people won't still chant Ole on Zayn just because they're forcing that chant on these retards.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No idea why they insist on Axel keeping the IC title.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fuck the pink bands are back.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm really hoping The Great Khali gets involved.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Cannot wait for Los Matadores


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This has to be a comedy team, right?

RIGHT?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

The bull killers... fpalm


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Lol at Hornswoggle leading the roster.


kinda like how he was running Raw being the anonymous Raw GM (yeah i went there)


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

A Dolph Ziggler sighting!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Renee with her mic. :lol


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

OLE!
Still can't get over the fact they sort of look like Aldo Montoya.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Generico los matadores are coming


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

No Punk in the line up again because they're scared he'll steal the spotlight from Bryan just by being there. 

Truth.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

It's a fucking travesty that Ziggler has been shoved off the main event scene after turning him face and having him lose the WHC in the process.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Wonder if they're gonna make a Repo Man inspired tag team next


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

WrestlinFan said:


> Not since last year's show dumbass.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


What belt wasn't defended at last years NoC?


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

lol at Tit O'neil doing the yes chant


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Ratman said:


> Cannot wait for Los Matadores


is Tito Santana going to be their manager


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Why does Renee Young have a mic with her? :lol


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Respect the towel!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Punk suffers so beautifully that I almost feel bad for enjoying it. 

ALMOST.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn, Renee Young standing up just about reaches Big Show's crotch. Big Show bout to put his hand behind her head. 

:damn


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

The Ratman said:


> Cannot wait for Los Matadores


Latino tag teams are the best IMO


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Apparently AmDrag's stealing Ricky Ortiz's thunder with his very own rally towel.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Stad said:


> "I have no idea what he's talking about" :lmao. People are so brain dead on this forum it's laughable.


I don't think it's common knowledge what the name of Wyatt's finisher is. He hasn't had that many matches and many people haven't seen his work on NXT. If you think people on this forum have no idea what he is talking about try imagine what a casual viewer thinks. Someone totally dropped the ball by not having Cole or JBL tie the promo back around so that it makes some kind of sense. That isn't asking too much. 

You have to lead people into the right direction sometimes to get the point across. They haven't really done that at all with the Wyatt family.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

That gimmick will last a month.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Los Matadores to attack the Rock for their debut. I mean, he is the Brahma Bull.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

What an asshole, Bryan is pandering to the crowd that has been behind him for more than a year. Dick


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Another roster gathering.
> I'm getting painful memories of the Walk Out episode and Beth Phoenix losing all of her credibility with only 3 words.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

WrestlinFan said:


> Not since last year's show dumbass.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Dumbass? :lol :lol Watch out, we got a tough guy over here.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Comical booking - Darren Young interferes and then threatens with a double discrimination lawsuit.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shield burial incoming. Don't like this.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Xapury said:


> The bull killers... fpalm


Their gimmicks will be slaughtered for them.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Notice the subtle build there with the shots from the roster. They're now supporting him, doing his little chant and applauding whereas all that was absent last week. There IS some valid storytelling going on here, it just gets buried under bullshit or is too subtle for some viewers to pick up on.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Big show looks pretty good. Especially compared to last year


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Renee, what a pro.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

well that explains the mic on Renee's hand out there


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

This main event is going to be a wrestling clinic.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

While walking to my car from work i passed a homeless man and put a dollar in his cup. Another homeless man came up and asked for a dollar too.I said it was my last one and to ask the other guy for 50 cents. The two fat, unkempt middle aged homeless men started to wrestle. They smelled like beer and filth. Trash was stuck in their beards. These two men were both better wrestlers than Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Doesn't Big Show have an Ironclad contract?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

WTF? This is some awkward shit.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Christ can we get to the wrestling....fuck


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Silence, y'all.*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao They're all being quiet.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Ryback for the save.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Triple H Deebo'd the entire roster.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

They're scared.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat acting.
Dat emotion.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Jeez.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Renee Young is my hero. Investigative journalism from the frontlines <3


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Dat fascism...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Awwww, poor guys are scared to talk.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:lol at that silence


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

But the Big Show has a iron clad contract!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

They can't even talk.

:HHH2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Big Show, Dolph, Miz.. scared


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

man these segments and interviews are getting very unique looking, finally a change..


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> All right I'm not the only one who didn't like that video of the Wyatts, right? Usually the editing team makes a video promo so much better, but I think with Wyatt you just need to let him speak uninterrupted for it to really feel right.


Yup. The debut rocking chair promo is still their best work on major WWE tv. No panning out to the crowd. No commentators arguing over them. No cheesy black and white images. Just Bray being bad ass as fuck.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Stop being such pussies


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Quasar said:


> This main event is going to be a wrestling clinic.


Damn right!!!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Renee looks like such an idiot, trying to get comments from those superstars up on the stage


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

what a bunch of pussies

What happened to that IRON CLAD CONTRACT


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

hahaha at this twit trying to get wrasslers fired


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Triple H Deebo'd the entire roster.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

"I guess you don't want to get fired"

Why ask if you knew why they wouldn't answer? :drake1


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Snapdragon said:


> Doesn't Big Show have an Ironclad contract?


WWE logic.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Big Show has an ironclad contract, why doesn't he do something?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

WWE where our faces are bitches.

Also, why HHH doesn't just fire Bryan and be done with it?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Next week's RAW Main Event....Renee Young vs. The Shield in a gauntlet HIAC match.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Damn they're rushing.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

IRON CLAD CONTRACT!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why is rvd out there? Bad for his character. He wouldn't give a fuck about getting fired...so would be weird if he doesn't interfere.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> They can't even talk.
> 
> :HHH2


its because HHH used his shovel and filled their mouthes full of dirt


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Bryan/Rollins. :mark:


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

INTERVIEW RYBACK


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Someone get the shovel ready. :HHH2


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

SURFBOARD


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

i will speak my mind. HHH is a Corporate Goon, again. can't fire me, i don't work for the WWE.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Come on.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

let's go D-Bryan


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Bryan looks like he'd smell like piss & chickpeas.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Triple H Deebo'd the entire roster.


Wonder why he just didn't do this during the walkout. The man has buried the roster TWICE. Pretty much called the WWE Champ his bitch. Gave a gift his theme music. Hunter is on a roll like no other.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This is whole thing is pretty cool. Obviously the rest of the roster is eventually going to help Bryan but I love how WWE is playing this off.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

WWE didn't forget about the Ironclad Contract because Big Show mentioned it in a promo a few weeks ago

So wth happened!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Bryan and Rollins suck on the mic...this match is ruined.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Lord Flvcko said:


>


:clap :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Heels movesets are so limited


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Loving this match between Rollins and Bryan!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

End this match fast, wants to sleep :/


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Y2J Problem said:


> INTERVIEW RYBACK


I'M DA BIG GUY


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

theArtist said:


> Bryan looks like he'd smell like piss & chickpeas.


and that's a smell Brie likes apparently


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> WWE where our faces are bitches.
> 
> Also, why HHH doesn't just fire Bryan and be done with it?


Hence the Solid B+ meme. Triple H is happy having Bryan on the roster, but only as sort of a special attraction, like Team Hell No.


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


> let's go D-Bryan


we all know how this will end, D-Bry will get his ass kicked. i blame Vince Russo. yeah i went there, again.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Big Show's Ironclad Contract is no match for Triple H


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

jediknight52501 said:


> i will speak my mind. HHH is a Corporate Goon, again. can't fire me, i don't work for the WWE.


did someone say hte goon


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

connormurphy13 said:


> Next week's RAW Main Event....Renee Young vs. The Shield in a gauntlet HIAC match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> Heels movesets are so limited


In WWE they are.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Brye said:


> Bryan/Rollins. :mark:


*I'm just waiting for Reigns to "FINISH HIM!"*


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Orton is WWE's Tom Brady?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

jediknight52501 said:


> we all know how this will end, D-Bry will get his ass kicked. i blame Vince Russo. yeah i went there, again.


there ya go, blaming Vince Russo for everything that happens


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL holy fuck.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

I like that The Shield isn't helping Rollins, this isn't as much a burial as I thought it would be. This is legitimizing them more.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAMN ROLLINS!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

GEEZUS!!!!!!


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

That was pretty sweet!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

HOLY SHIT ROLLINS :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Hell of a fucking bump!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was sick!


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Rollins is dead :lol


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Crowd goes Berzerk for that spot :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

kokepepsi said:


> what a bunch of pussies
> 
> What happened to that IRON CLAD CONTRACT


:HHH buried it. With a :buried


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Rollins da GAWD


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

jediknight52501 said:


> we all know how this will end, D-Bry will get his ass kicked. i blame Vince Russo. yeah i went there, again.


That's kinda how story lines work. The heel gets the better of the babyface using some sort of dirty tactic. Crowd pays to see the heel get his ass kicked.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuckin' commercials


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ok, I'm awake now!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn Rollins.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Damn, Rollins selling that Suicide Dive like a pro.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Holy shit he got pushed over the table into Cole's chair :mark:


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So are gauntlet matches no DQ? Why isn't the ref counting or D-Bry being DQ'd?

I need to stop trying to use logic.


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

Fuck you and your adbreaks WWE, just fuck you.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crazy bump from Rollins.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rollins trying to out-bump Ziggler on that one.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice spot! Crowd went crazy


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

WOW ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?!? Commercials during this?!?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Jesus fucking Christ cannot handle the bumps Rollins takes. Being a fan of this guy is going to send my blood pressure through the roof.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> Next week's RAW Main Event....Renee Young vs. The Shield in a gauntlet HIAC match.


are you sure it's not a live sex celebration instead?


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

That bump was awesome. If Rollins isn't a future world champion, what is this company coming to?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

WWE must get a lot of money to put all these fucking commercials on


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

We eventually need to see a match between Ziggler and Rollins.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

WWE seems to be setting up the idea of someone coming to help Bryan being a big deal. Perhaps Punk defies the orders after NOC to help Bryan.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> So are gauntlet matches no DQ? Why isn't the ref counting or D-Bry being DQ'd?
> 
> I need to stop trying to use logic.


 DQ'ed for what?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Honestly I don't even know why I'm still watching this show after how they've pushed Darren Young for just being gay. Clear reverse discrimination, affirmative action bullshit right there


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Rollins trying to out-bump Ziggler on that one.


Rollins already snatched that wig.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

People get on Cena for being routine...Bryan gets slingshot into the corner, backflip off the turnbuckle while opponent runs under, runs off the ropes, clothesline, gets pumped up, kicks to the chest, heel ducks last kick...every fucking match.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

"Bad Boys on steroids" A rather appropriate way to refer to a Dwayne movie.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Rollins aint got shit on Batista


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Kennedyowns said:


> WWE seems to be setting up the idea of someone coming to help Bryan being a big deal. Perhaps Punk defies the orders after NOC to help Bryan.


Cena.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TJC93 said:


> WWE must get a lot of money to put all these fucking commercials on


You mean USA Network?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Kennedyowns said:


> WWE seems to be setting up the idea of someone coming to help Bryan being a big deal. Perhaps Punk defies the orders after NOC to help Bryan.


Pretty much how I think it'll pan out.

Either that or they drag it out until Cena is back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commercials are killing this show.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Rollins vs Ziggler..that'll be a show!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

My god! They are killing the momentum\vibe of this match with all the commercials!!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> Honestly I don't even know why I'm still watching this show after how they've pushed Darren Young for just being gay. Clear reverse discrimination, affirmative action bullshit right there


Pisses me off to no end to. But apparently you're a bigot for thinking this.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> People get on Cena for being routine...Bryan gets slingshot into the corner, Whisper in the Wind, runs off the ropes, clothesline, gets pumped up, kicks to the chest, heel ducks last kick...every fucking match.


please, hes been doing that prior to WWE


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> Rollins aint got shit on Batista


GOAT flop.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Big Show is Bryans biggest fan.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

If Cena did this, he would have won the first match in 3 seconds. At least Bryan is making this match believable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> People get on Cena for being routine...Bryan gets slingshot into the corner, Whisper in the Wind, runs off the ropes, clothesline, gets pumped up, kicks to the chest, heel ducks last kick...every fucking match.


Because he's better.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

When was the WWE ever a democracy to begin with?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rollins with that Gollum troll voice.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

theArtist said:


> Pretty much how I think it'll pan out.
> 
> Either that or they drag it out until Cena is back.


WWE doesn't have the patience to stick to a storyline for 6 months...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

What if the WWE has someone from NXT come in and interrupt the match, someone who isn't "signed yet" in the kayfabe story?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Troll Rollins is the best :lmao


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Love Rollins and his trash talk.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Novak Djokovic said:


> DQ'ed for what?


Throwing Rollins over the table, slamming his head against the barrier? Idk I've seen people DQ'd for some random shit in WWE.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Wonder why he just didn't do this during the walkout. The man has buried the roster TWICE. Pretty much called the WWE Champ his bitch. Gave a gift his theme music. Hunter is on a roll like no other.


He wanted the spotlight all to himself during the walkout. Next week he's going to say that Chyna was his property but he sold that bitch to X-Pac so he can bag Steph.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

WrestlinFan said:


> Pisses me off to no end to. But apparently you're a bigot for thinking this.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm a bisexual guy & I don't agree with him getting pushed merely based on his sexuality either.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rollins' voice is so douchey I'm amazed that he actually worked well as a face once upon a time.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

connormurphy13 said:


> Honestly I don't even know why I'm still watching this show after how they've pushed Darren Young for just being gay. Clear reverse discrimination, affirmative action bullshit right there


:lmao Those poor straight wrestlers. They must have it so tough.

Y'all are ridiculous with this shit. :lmao :lmao


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Hulkamania lives !


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

finalnight said:


> WWE doesn't have the patience to stick to a storyline for 6 months...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You mean eight weeks? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> People get on Cena for being routine...Bryan gets slingshot into the corner, backflip off the turnbuckle while opponent runs under, runs off the ropes, clothesline, gets pumped up, kicks to the chest, heel ducks last kick...every fucking match.


Every wrestler in the WWE has a "rountine". That's just the style.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I never get tired of Yes/No slugfests


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Daniel Bryan is the best at hulking up since the Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

listen to this crowd...Bryan is being such a dick right now


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Danielson meets Black once again. Crowd going fucking insane. Wow. And the entire roster is there to look and learn.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Rollins holding his own.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Eddie Ray said:


> please, hes been doing that prior to WWE


Oh good, that just means that its even more out of date. Must every single match seemingly be booked the same dull way? Talk about coasting. People get on Cena for it, yet no one else is ever called out...

Then again, why am I not surprised to see hypocrisy on this site.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Love Rollins finisher, can't remember the name


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Awesome match.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow I haven't seen Rollins use the Paroxysm since fucking IWA-MS


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Holy hell what was that?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LISTEN TO THIS CROWDDD.
:bryan


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Paroxysm!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

So yea, those other two matches are not gonna happen.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns was like "HEY. HE'S HULKING UP!! STOP HIM!"


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Rollins really impressing me tonight


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

TankOfRate said:


> :lmao Those poor straight wrestlers. They must have it so tough.
> 
> Y'all are ridiculous with this shit. :lmao :lmao


So you agree with WWE pushing someone based solely on their sexuality?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

If Seth Rollins could talk, he could be the best damn superstar in the business.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Flair chants on the chast chops.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

This is just getting me hyped for when The Shield break up. :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Where's JTG? :lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Paroxysm!


I popped so huge for that

One of my favorite moves.

He needs to use God's Last Gift, it'll blow people's minds on here.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

uh....holy fuck


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

now that was a spot


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Epic


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

WrestlinFan said:


> Pisses me off to no end to. But apparently you're a bigot for thinking this.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's the internet, you're not allowed to have opinions. unk2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Reigns was like "HEY. HE'S HULKING UP!! STOP HIM!"


HOUND OF JUSTICE


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Turn out the lights.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

JESUS CHRIST.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DBRY CHANNELING HIS INNER ULTIMATE WARRIOR.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Hogan would be proud of Bryan hulking up.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

HOLY SHIIIIIEEEEET!!!!!!!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

HOLY CRAP.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!!! THAT WAS AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Holy motherfucker!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: SICK!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Seth Rollins is dead.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

German off the top :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

That was awesome


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Marking the FUCK out


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bryan having a seizure.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

that was a Kurt Angle top rope german suplex right there


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WrestlinFan said:


> So you agree with WWE pushing someone based solely on their sexuality?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They push guys who suck way hard.


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

THey are literally turning him into hulk hogan


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

FUCKING AMAZING


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fucking epic.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:mark::mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Great match! 1 down DB!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Great camera work, WWE.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> If Seth Rollins could talk, he could be the best damn superstar in the business.


Didn't stop Jeff Hardy.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GERMAN SUPLEX OFF THE TOP!!!!

"That Daniel Bryan routine!11!"

:lmao


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

connormurphy13 said:


> Honestly I don't even know why I'm still watching this show after how they've pushed Darren Young for just being gay. Clear reverse discrimination, affirmative action bullshit right there


My god you are stupid. Those gays have it so easy. :lmao

Straight people need to unite for our rights


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

The amount of trust these guys have for each other is crazy. What a german suplex


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

DB has the most awkward "hulk up."


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

OH MY GOD, THAT WAS AMAZING


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice camera work on that finisher ffs


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

WTF DID HE DO????


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice. That move was all Rollins, though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose will just stab him.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking camera man missed the spot.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Holy Shit! Holy Shit!

Bryan hulking up. Shield didn't get buried like I thought, what a fucking legit match.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

my body is ready etc etc etc


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

FUCK THE CAMERA MEN


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

They missed the finish to the first fall....wow.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

HOLY SHIT!

They missed the kick :lol


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Good job totally missing the spot there WWE. :argh:


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

WOW! Fire that camera guy.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The cameraman missed his spot.... :no:


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

TwistedLogic said:


> Danielson meets Black once again. Crowd going fucking insane. Wow. And the entire roster is there to look and learn.


That's probably the real reason for having them all out there. Have everyone see how to work a crowd while in the ring, and put on a helluva show.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Fucking camera guy!


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

TankOfRate said:


> :lmao Those poor straight wrestlers. They must have it so tough.
> 
> Y'all are ridiculous with this shit. :lmao :lmao


Its that dumbass shit that is the reason why Michael Jordan's kids would get a race based plus on an admission to college or law school and random coal miners kid doesnt. Reverse discrimination is garbage


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL miss the finisher for crowd reactions, DAT DIRECTION


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Missed the finish lol


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Fuck you WWE, not showing the Busaiku knee.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice camera work showing the fucking crowd instead of the finisher.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Knew that was going to happen.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did they really have to rush this match


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Well that ended quickly.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SERIOUSLY? What a way to just fuckin' murder Ambrose. These idiots.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

SOMEBODY HELP HIM


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Vince will come


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:StephenA2 :StephenA2 :StephenA2 :StephenA2 

Where was the fucking FINISHER????


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

This is funny.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Fucking camera man...


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

this is great shit


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Fucking pussies. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol. Guys, it wasn't the camera. Blame the production truck.
They control which cameras are seen on TV.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

here comes Triple Nose


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Camera guy is probably going to get fired.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Boo! I wanted to see an actual match vs. Ambrose


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Triple H out to Deebo some more:lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Omg Roman being sassy with that trash talking lawddddd


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

connormurphy13 said:


> If Seth Rollins could talk, he could be the best damn superstar in the business.


He can talk.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Come on Khali and Hornswoggle get in there


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Dolph just pissed himself when Triple H looked at him


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I had a feeling Rollins would've backflipped out of that german suplex, like AJ Styles.
They missed the running knee and Ambrose got DQ'ed, bummer.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Fuck I hate Cole. Fire him already. It's good for business.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> did they really have to rush this match


Yes a gay guy came out and his partner needed to win a match.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Triple H burying the entire locker room with one glance :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Some Iron Clad contract you have Big Show. Weak ass


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Seriously, fuck the Shield. They've fallen so far. Every one of their matches is so fucking predictable. Break them up and push Rollins already. Already proved he can hang with Bryan.

Boring lapdogs.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Big show 14 years ago you were burying that bastard.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Daa king!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HHH :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Orton STILL gets screams


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So we basically get the same ending as last week?


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

Cant Big Show get involved...he has an iron clad contract so he cant be fired right?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

HHH just bitching out the entire fucking roster. :lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Triple H has been reborn as himself and it is beautiful.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

It's the biiiig show...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Trips is like do something :lol


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I liked the idea of this angle more when HHH wasn't the sole focal point.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

The cameraman didn't miss the shot guys, it was the Director


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Has there ever been an explanation as to why The Shield is allowed to wear body armor during matches?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Lord, Ambrose flexing his pecs.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Sort of pissed I didn't get to see Bryan v Ambrose.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Love how Titus looked at HHH straight in the face.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Dadddy's proud of you! :HHH


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is there going to be a Big Show/HHH feud in the future because they're staring each other down hard.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The HHH Show ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

You know, the obvious solution is to storm the ring as a collective, can't fire them all and still have a show.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!*


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

When they're all out there, it really brings into perspective how small the roster really is.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Wait til' John Cena destroys them at Wrestlemania..............


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Daniel Bryan looks like Duane Allman a little bit.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

FUCK!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

HHH must love having everyone be his bitch.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

we're getting epic crowd reactions and people are freaking out about Ambrose


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Can we just admit that Hunter is the real heel champion here?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

RKO! Almost out of nowhere!!!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Big Show looks like he's about to cry


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Please stop the Big Show chants


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Big Show chants :lol


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

You hear that Big Show? THEY ARE CALLING YOUR NAME!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

DO SOMETHING BIG SHOW


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Big Show :lmao


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

LOL these big show chants been going too long


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

I wanna see some guys get fired and bring an invasion angle.


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

THE_sXeBeast said:


> Cant Big Show get involved...he has an iron clad contract so he cant be fired right?


Nice, right? Completely forgot about that.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

I miss a few weeks and everything in this show goes tits up. What happened to HHH being the face and Vinnie Mac being the heel from the corporate office?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I bet Darren Young wants to suck a cock right now.*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Iron CLAD bitches!


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*

No one tried to speak up. Even the out spoken Dolph. :HHH2

No one helped poor Bryan out..bunch of pussies. Money, Power and Respect. :vince


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Love those old school tactics of twitching after selling a big move.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Don't worry guys :cena2 golden boy will be returning soon


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I thought big show couldn't be fired, or im i not supposed to remember that.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

:berried:berried:berried:berried:berried:berried:berried:berried:berried:berried:berried:berried:berried:berried

AND I'M LOVIN IT!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WANNA LAUGH!!??!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The fans remember that Big Show has an iron clad contract and WWE doesn't. :lmao :lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Welp, there goes the credibility of every face on the WWE roster. 


It pisses me off, but that's what it's suppose to do I guess.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

HHH parting the Bitch Sea.

:HHH


----------



## suhoney24 (Jul 20, 2012)

THIS SHIT IS FUCKING RETARDED....ONE MORE WEEK OF THIS HORSESHIT AND IM DONE


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Trips got the roster looking bitchmade


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HHH pussifying the entire locker room!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Jesus christ, I don't know if it's just bad writing or what, but Orton has COMPLETELY forgot how to be a good heel.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Rollins was thinkin he was in the Nation of Domination with that salute there


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> Yes a gay guy came out and his partner needed to win a match.


Who gives a shit, they're one of the more entertaining teams out there right now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> we're getting epic crowd reactions and people are freaking out about Ambrose


Ambrose is the man.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I fucking love heel HHH. How the fuck are you gonna control the whole damn roster with your bare hands :lmao He is living the dream.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

HHH just buried the entire roster..stay your ass behind the scenes HHH lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

TNAwesomeness said:


> I thought big show couldn't be fired, or im i not supposed to remember that.


Forgot that happened


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

So much for "Ironclad" contract, eh?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Amrbose was all like "we don't have a cooler pose to close out the show on??"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Big Show and Ziggler are going to be the other faces involved.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

I liked this Raw. Kill me.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Another week, another beatdown!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Great moment to end the show.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Only thing that would have saved that is Shane O Mac and original mean street posse coming out and saving the day.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Camera cue fuck up.
I'm still pretty meh about the Shield being involved unless what I want to happen happens.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Wait til' John Cena destroys them at Wrestlemania..............


:vince5


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

DAT IRONCLAD CONTRACT!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So once again Bryan is laid out like a bitch - how many times was Austin laid out three straight weeks by Vince?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Locker room just got buried by huge dump drunk driven by Triple H :lmao

The Rock looks gassed in the poster.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Solid Raw tonight


----------



## Enforcer23 (Aug 26, 2013)

same shit different raw.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Here's the hitch, the crowd is with Bryan, so when these heels are on their own, no one gives a shit, but when they are beating the shit out of DB, they care


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Loved the ending, but what happened to Show's Iron Cladue contract where he can't be fired for any reason?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cannot believe the fans were chanting Big Show out of everyone on that stage.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

So, hey Show... how about that Iron Clad Contract of yours?

Come on, WWE. Continuity! Show has a contract that states if he gets suspended or fired, he still gets paid until his contract runs out.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

"YOU WANNA LAUGH?"


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

so um...I guess Big Show's *IRON CLAD* contract is effective ONLY when he's a monster heel trying to kill John Cena?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

God big show looked like he was an inch away from wmd'ing HHH.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> Solid Raw tonight


Solid shit


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*

Half the Klu Klux Klan can come in and do that next month........


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

His IronClad turn into Copperclad at this point


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

That camera screw-up ruined the match for me..

And yes im nitpicking :lol

Fuck that pissed me off.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Ended how I thought it would. Bryan had a bit of hope, or more than last week, but the numbers overwhelmed him.

Cue all the marks calling this a burial.

This Raw had a couple of amusing things that I liked, such as Triple H being a fucking amazing heel, the Wyatt video and Heyman being awesome. Christian and Orton was solid. The rest...it was just there. Real cooling off from last week.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So once again Bryan is laid out like a bitch - how many times was Austin laid out three straight weeks by Vince?



Daniel Bryans character is no Austin.

And Vince is no HHH in terms of 'fighting'


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Only started watching like 20 mins ago, where is punk?


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Raw with pics and gifs here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/wwe-monday-night-raw-8262013-results.html

Overall thoughts: This was a bit rough at times which ended up being good due to Christian/Orton and DB/Rollins. DB/Rollins is must see as they really went all out.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

yeah i think wwe forgot about their own storyline. Big SHOW CANT be fired...funny that he wouldnt do anything..and i am seeing Daniel Bryan winning since Orton is getting the upper hand each and every day.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Camera cue fuck up.
> I'm still pretty meh about the Shield being involved unless what I want to happen happens.


I don't think Ambrose and Rollins are going to spontaneously take up male stripper gimmicks.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HHH was like


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Would've been a great chance to elevate Dolph as a top face by going to try and stop The Shield, even if he got his ass kicked and was fired. Instead every good guy looks like a bitch.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I like the Corporation theme here-Its just being pushed too hard too fast. You could just leave it nobody would help Daniel Bryan but you can't because the Shield has literally pissed off 95% of the locker room while getting over. 

So they write themselves into this corner. I wonder if the new WWE Creative team is fucking pissed at the old creative team.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*

Yeah, they are doing a good job working us. I really want to see a happy ending for DB but right now he is outnumbered and outgunned. It was so annoying that no one could step out and help the guy with Trips flaunting his power. Such a great fucking heel.


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

Big Show not invoking his iron clad contract?.. DAT HEEL TURN!!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

suhoney24 said:


> THIS SHIT IS FUCKING RETARDED....ONE MORE WEEK OF THIS HORSESHIT AND IM DONE


See you the week after next week:HHH2


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*



hbgoo1975 said:


> Half the Klu Klux Klan can come in and do that next month........


dafuq?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

OMG.

I am aquiver.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Big Show chants all night :HHH2


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Whoever helps Bryan, is a made man.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Emotion Blur said:


> I don't think Ambrose and Rollins are going to spontaneously take up male stripper gimmicks.


Not what I had in mind. Male strippers ain't shit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hunter pretty much fucked the roster, put $20 on their sticky back and told them to hit the bricks. Can't wait to see how he tops himself next week.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

So of course I absolutely love the last 20 minutes of raw, and look online to find out people are bitching


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So once again Bryan is laid out like a bitch - how many times was Austin laid out three straight weeks by Vince?


Considering Bryan is about 1/10000000 the star Austin was, why is this even a question?

I called it-marks are whining already.


----------



## scooterAustin (Aug 24, 2013)

I was almost sure Big show would do something and get (kayfabe) fired.. it was great!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*

Triple H is being an amazing heel right now. He's using his power and authority to bully one guy while the rest of the roster remains helpless. I love it.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> I don't think Ambrose and Rollins are going to spontaneously take up male stripper gimmicks.


you said what now?


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

O Fenômeno said:


> That camera screw-up ruined the match for me..
> 
> And yes im nitpicking :lol
> 
> Fuck that pissed me off.


Me too. I was looking forward to seeing Rollins replicate another near-death experience as he sold the knee. Producers fucked up, the wankers.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

Can't wait. Punk wasn't on stage. Seems obvious once he's done with Heyman at NoC he'll be taking over Bryans role and rightfully so.


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


> there ya go, blaming Vince Russo for everything that happens


i always blame him for everything. you know that.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Cannot believe the fans were chanting Big Show out of everyone on that stage.


Well Punk wasn't there.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*

trips was the only one with a dick on that stage.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Headliner said:


>


What you got on my '40 homie?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

love how all of Bryan's singles matches build up to one big moment. We're not in ROH or Japan...I don't need to see all of his move-set every other week


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*

Triple H is just incredibly effective as a heel, I simply hate the guy (and always disliked him from the get go), he's the only heel where I don't draw a line between real life and kayfabe, I don't know how he manages to do that but he does. For the first time ever I wanted to see Big Show KO punch somebody, and normally I don't want Big Show to do anything but stay away from TV.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Remember That Angle Where The Lockeroom Wasn't Happy With HHH?*

Hey guys, remember that funny little angle where the lockerroom told HHH they weren't happy with the work environment?

So the entire roster ended up walking out on him. With no talent to perform on next week's show, HHH got removed from his position due to incompetence by the Board of Directors and replaced.

Just thought everybody should remember that, after what happened tonight.

Also

IRONCLAD CONTRACT!!!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Triple H is living his dream. Burying whoever he wants and running the show.

:HHH2


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Punk is obviously going to step up to help Bryan once he's finished with Heyman.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> So of course I absolutely love the last 20 minutes of raw, and look online to find out people are bitching


loved it too


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

O Fenômeno said:


> That camera screw-up ruined the match for me..
> 
> And yes im nitpicking :lol
> 
> Fuck that pissed me off.


Agreed, that was fucking stupidity on a time-delay show, unless they thought Bryan's knee was too brutal to air :lol

Really loved the ending to Raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

doctor doom said:


> Can't wait. Punk wasn't on stage. Seems obvious once he's done with Heyman at NoC he'll be taking over Bryans role and rightfully so.


:lmao

Big Show and Ziggler are joining Bryan in this feud. That was VERY obvious tonight.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*



scooterAustin said:


> I was almost sure Big show would do something and get (kayfabe) fired.. it was great!!!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


he cant be, ironclad contract baby


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*

I would have liked at least one person to help DB. I understand that they need the story to last but it will be silly if they all change their minds at the same time. Ziggler should have come down and got his ass kicked too. 

And I hate seeing how Henry is being treated. Weeks ago he wouldn't give a shit about HHH. He seems like a complete pussy.


----------



## scooterAustin (Aug 24, 2013)

My thoughts exactly

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*

Leave it to HHH to bury the entire roster not once but twice


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

theArtist said:


> Punk is obviously going to step up to help Bryan once he's finished with Heyman.


That would be brilliant, but careful, you don't want to rub gross Bryan on any Punk marks now.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*

Is it safe to say that HHH is one of the the greatest heels of all time?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*

DEY SHOOK, AIN'T NO SUCH THINGS AS HALFWAY CROOKS
:HHH2


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Big Show and Ziggler are joining Bryan in this feud. That was VERY obvious tonight.


Can you imagine the fucking pop Ziggler and Show will get when they rush the ramp?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I appreciate them giving Rollins all of this shine.
I appreciate it so.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 8/26/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Big Show and Ziggler are joining Bryan in this feud. That was VERY obvious tonight.


....and The Miz too I guess


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*

Still not as bad as the night two years ago he said 95% of them shouldn't have a job. Good ol' Trips, still loves to bury the boys.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 8/26/13*



TheWFEffect said:


> Well Punk wasn't there.


why not? didn't HHH ask for:









It's kinda weird to have anti establishment face punk not saying anything about this.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

I came in the middle of the Orton-Christan match.. 

anything major happen with 

Punk or the Wyatts?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 8/26/13*

We'll just have to wait for the shirtless headless false god to attack and cause earthquakes.
I meant that his head is hidden on camera, anyway you all should wait for Wrestlemania for Cena to win the title. It's already been prophisized and the crowd hates him still! There will be no one to oppose WWE Corporate. Maybe WWE creative, There is a skinhead kid still crying like a banshee over missing Cena and Sheamus!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The thread title...:lol


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*



The One said:


> Is it safe to say that HHH is one of the the greatest heels of all time?


He's probably a heel in real life so he is just being him.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The most over babyface in the company and the entire roster looked like twats so a steroid abusing concussion magnet and his friend who has wrestled about 30 matches in the past 5 years could go over all of them.

Yeah. All about the Breakfast Club and How You Eat It...

rton2 :HHH2 :cena5


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*

Imagine if they brought someone like Austin back to step up, help lead the charge and then for others to join.

Very slim chance at it happening but I would flip my shit if it did!


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> Whoever helps Bryan, is a made man.


:cena3 Definitely.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*



The Absolute said:


> Triple H is being an amazing heel right now. He's using his power and authority to bully one guy while the rest of the roster remains helpless. I love it.


I'm loving the ego and power tripping going on. Big show had me thinking he was about to kick ass and help Bryan.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Remember That Angle Where The Lockeroom Wasn't Happy With HHH?*



Snapdragon said:


> Hey guys, remember that funny little angle where the lockerroom told HHH they weren't happy with the work environment?
> 
> So the entire roster ended up walking out on him. With no talent to perform on next week's show, HHH got removed from his position due to incompetence by the Board of Directors and replaced.
> 
> Just thought everybody should remember that, after what happened tonight.


Yeah, but that was only because Big Johnny was there to text everyone and organize it.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

KatKayson said:


> *I came* in the middle of the Orton-Christan match..
> 
> anything major happen with
> 
> Punk or the Wyatts?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The Corporation angle has been superb so far. I've loved every second of it. Solid Raw overall.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*



SoupBro said:


> I would have liked at least one person to help DB. I understand that they need the story to last but it will be silly if they all change their minds at the same time. Wiggled should have come down and got his ass kicked too.
> 
> And I hate seeing how Henry is being treated. Weeks ago he wouldn't give a shit about HHH. He seems like a complete pussy.



Yea,

I can appreciate the story WWE are trying to tell but im a little confused why you would make your baby faces seem like utter cowards.
Why am i going to become a huge Dolph/Henry/Miz etc fan when they are acting like little scared bitches?

Maybe i need some patience and see what unfolds.


----------



## Spirit Soul (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*

I found Triple H mean mugging the fuck out of Big Show hilarious for some reason. Don't really know why.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*

Haitch should've done 'SUCK IT' to everyone on the stage to make it even better.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Had no problem with the ending, I liked it. 

Seems like we are getting closer to a revolution. Its been TWO weeks, this will go on for months. Bryan will get his big comeback.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*



Sarcasm1 said:


> He's probably a heel in real life so he is just being him.


Yeah, it just feels so natural with him.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Hypno said:


>


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

those fan girls in the front row ruined the show!


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I am pissed, not just of now, but for next year. We'll be stuck with the same old crap when Cena returns to take his title! The fans don't want him back, only the kids and teenyboppers! The real male Cena fans are retards! Daniel Bryan ain't going to be WWE Champion again!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*



The One said:


> Is it safe to say that HHH is one of the the greatest heels of all time?


If not the best.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KatKayson said:


> *I came in the middle of the Orton-Christan match.. *
> anything major happen with
> 
> Punk or the Wyatts?


You must have really enjoyed that match.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Big show will come to the rescue.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YoungGun_UK said:


> :cena3 Definitely.


He finally gets his push!


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

As far as his feud being over soon, CM Punk won't do sh--!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Where the fuck was JTG?

That guy is unfirable , he could've saved DB


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

connormurphy13 said:


> Honestly I don't even know why I'm still watching this show after how they've pushed Darren Young for just being gay. Clear reverse discrimination, affirmative action bullshit right there


I don't think you even understand what affirmative action even is. And who are they discriminating against? The white heterosexual men who already run the company and hold most of the belts? Are you an idiot? Not to mention wrestling has always exploited aspects of a wrestler in order to push an angle. "But omg, now it's a big deal." 

This faux outrage is such bullshit.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 8/26/13*

Some of the mark comments on here

Like the way they are building this angle. First time in ages that a heel is actually on top. Bryan's getting beat down but still looking strong as he is actually winning the matches he is in. At the moment with the Roster doing nothing and with Bryan getting beat down at the end of the third successive show HHH and Orton look completely on top. 

Pretty sure in the next few weeks a few others who need an angle are going to get involved such as Ziggler and Henry/Show and more people with join HHH/Orton and not just have the Shield doing the dirty work.

This is similar to the way the Mcmahon/Helmsey faction dealt with the Rock/Foley at the back end of 2000/start of 2001. 

Hope this is not a pre-cursor for Cena to come back and start beating the odds. He's bound to be involved in the angle further down the line as this is probably going to run until Mania but hopefully Bryan and a few others are the focus of this angle for the next few months.

Also intrigued how the Bryan/Orton match is going to be booked at NOC. It's to early for Bryan to get his win back yet


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*

Wished Triple H would've channeled some of his blue blood gimmick and do a curtsy at the top of the ramp.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> You must have really enjoyed that match.







KatKayson said:


>


.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

The HELL WITH JTG! Closet white supremacists and fat homely transvestites keep their jobs!!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*



Bryan D. said:


> If not the best.


As a wrestler, you probably right.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

YoungGun_UK said:


> :cena3 Definitely.


Fuck, if Cena returns to save the day fpalm

That's probably the one thing that could ruin this angle and all the momentum they've built, and knowing WWE it's almost certain to happen


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

JasonLives said:


> Had no problem with the ending, I liked it.
> 
> Seems like we are getting closer to a *revolution*. Its been TWO weeks, this will go on for months. Bryan will get his big comeback.


:lmao


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*

DAT ACTING by Big Show, fucking brilliant.

Hate all you want, the man is great.

Hunter was great too, even the charisma black hole Orton did his job fine as well.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*



Bryan D. said:


> If not the best.


Best right now for sure, I can't be the only one who gets pissed at Triple H in the same way I do for a villain in movies...sadly I rarely ever get strong emotional feelings towards heels in wrestling. Triple H is the clear exception, I want somebody to break his huge nose and kick his ass, humiliate him...even if it's guys I usually don't care about do it. That's the perfect heel in my book, whoever goes over him receives a huge rub. What makes it even better is that the protagonist is the exact opposite, D Bryan. He's a clear fan favourite and whenever Bryan gets the upper hand he'll receive a huge Ovation.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*

HHH is indeed good in putting himself over but this is making guys like ziggler look like bitches. At least put some jobber babyfaces on front, if punk isn't there for whatever reason they could have protected ziggler too.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*



SoupBro said:


> I would have liked at least one person to help DB. I understand that they need the story to last but it will be silly if they all change their minds at the same time. Wiggled should have come down and got his ass kicked too.
> 
> And I hate seeing how Henry is being treated. Weeks ago he wouldn't give a shit about HHH. He seems like a complete pussy.


WWE can't seem to keep momentum. So far they're doing a great job with this Bryan/Orton/Triple H story line. I just hope it doesn't go down hill sooner or later.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 8/26/13*



ruderick said:


> Some of the mark comments on here
> 
> Like the way they are building this angle. First time in ages that a heel is actually on top. Bryan's getting beat down but still looking strong as he is actually winning the matches he is in. At the moment with the Roster doing nothing and with Bryan getting beat down at the end of the third successive show HHH and Orton look completely on top.
> 
> ...



If Cena comes back the crowd will not care! It's going to be the same crap!! I don't care if they bring out an ugly, bland, unemotional fat guy who barely walks and speaks out for Cena and the WWE Universe while being bland and unhappy.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

I can't believe they missed the fucking finish to Bryan/Rollins. Fuck off to whoever in the production truck fucked that up (they still use a production truck right?)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 8/26/13*



ruderick said:


> Some of the mark comments on here
> 
> Like the way they are building this angle. *First time in ages that a heel is actually on top.* Bryan's getting beat down but still looking strong as he is actually winning the matches he is in. At the moment with the Roster doing nothing and with Bryan getting beat down at the end of the third successive show HHH and Orton look completely on top.
> 
> ...


The bolded part: Yeah, it is really different to see a heel champion/faction on top when for the previous 8 years or so, a face has been on top. It creates a completely different atmosphere and changes the entire psychology of the promotion. Now, instead of "sending the fans home happy" with the Champion standing tall like they have the previous 8 years, when the champ stands tall it's him/them getting heat on the challenger. They are really trying to get some legit heat for this new faction and establish them are true heels who now apparently are ruling over the entire roster and trying to keep them quiet. It's interesting to watch. I think other faces getting involved is the next step, and we saw that being hinted at big time tonight.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*

Why does HHH constantly have angles that undermine the entire roster? Just two years ago he said he can wrestle a better match with a broom than most guys in the roster.. Now he's making all the faces look like pussys.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*

I was hoping Show was gonna twat Trips on the ramp then bring up DAT IRON CLAD :show when he tries to fire him


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 8/26/13*



hbgoo1975 said:


> If Cena comes back the crowd will not care! It's going to be the same crap!! I don't care if they bring out an ugly, bland, unemotional fat guy who barely walks and speaks out for Cena and the WWE Universe while being bland and unhappy.


Cena's got a role to play in this angle if it's going to run as long as I think it has the potential to. He was a big part of why the Summerslam match was such a good main event. I hope they leave it until the new year though as this should be used to elevate other talent. If Cena comes back to soon, he is just going to be the focal point immediately.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

WrestlinFan said:


> So you agree with WWE pushing someone based solely on their sexuality?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You mean like what they do for other everything else?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Nothing will be done. Nothing will be done..............Cenba wins the belt back next year, the fans don't care, If he does then the day after on RAW, one ugly fat ass nobody will blame him for everything and not smile, until the next evil being takes him down.......


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Like I said last week, Big Show, Henry, and Ziggler got something to do with evening the odds.

Rollins/Bryan was excellent and AJ stole the show. Nice things to look forward to.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I can't believe they missed the fucking finish to Bryan/Rollins. Fuck off to whoever in the production truck fucked that up (they still use a production truck right?)


Yeah they still use a production truck.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 8/26/13*



ruderick said:


> Cena's got a role to play in this angle if it's going to run as long as I think it has the potential to. He was a big part of why the Summerslam match was such a good main event. I hope they leave it until the new year though as this should be used to elevate other talent. If Cena comes back to soon, he is just going to be the focal point immediately.



He wants to be the focal point. If Cena is to win the title, then the crowd not only turns on him, they are sick and tired of this man being on top all the time! He'll be blamed for this, and the crowd has no choice but to cheer the incoming KKK members who attack him!


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*



The One said:


> Is it safe to say that HHH is one of the the greatest heels of all time?


He's a natural. I'm sure he's fired wrestlers in the past smiling in their faces as well.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

That was another good Raw.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*



Loudness said:


> Best right now for sure, I can't be the only one who gets pissed at Triple H in the same way I do for a villain in movies...sadly I rarely ever get strong emotional feelings towards heels in wrestling. Triple H is the clear exception, I want somebody to break his huge nose and kick his ass, humiliate him...even if it's guys I usually don't care about do it. That's the perfect heel in my book, whoever goes over him receives a huge rub. What makes it even better is that the protagonist is the exact opposite, D Bryan. He's a clear fan favourite and whenever Bryan gets the upper hand he'll receive a huge Ovation.


HHH knows how to get reactions from fans, whether they are good or bad, I enjoy everything he is doing, definitely makes him look like the real heel HHH.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I can't believe they missed the fucking finish to Bryan/Rollins. Fuck off to whoever in the production truck fucked that up (they still use a production truck right?)


Yeah. That was stupid. One complaint I had with the gauntlet match was that to have Bryan/Rollins wrestle 10-15 minutes and for Ambrose and Reigns to get about 30 seconds and for the match to end in what was I suppose two DQ's with the Yes Lock put on was random. I was checking the time and thinking that Rollins vs Bryan was going to long. It would have looked better if Bryan had beaten Ambrose clean and Reigns DQed before the beat down but it's a fairly minor point.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Considering Bryan is about 1/10000000 the star Austin was, why is this even a question?
> 
> I called it-marks are whining already.


Irony. Every post I noticed you make in this thread tonight was some form of bitching.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Thoughts on RAW:


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

I was kind of hoping the ending wasn't going to be how it was. It was just a bit anticlimactic. 

It could have been a solid opportunity to get two NXT guys to debut as they wouldn't be 'fired'.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*



#Mark said:


> Why does HHH constantly have angles that undermine the entire roster? Just two years ago he said he can wrestle a better match with a broom than most guys in the roster.. Now he's making all the faces look like pussys.


That's because they are, lol


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*

It's amazing how effective a heel he can be when many said he could NOT BE BOOED at this point in his career. Anyone can find a way to get booed if they play their part right enough. Especially with an authority like character like HHH.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

What if Bryan did a promo and failed to beat Orton, then he walked out on everyone. Then Orton humiliates him like he did Foley ten years ago! Who will back him up, no one! Just another steroid heavyweight getting a push!


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*

Triple H really is that damn good at being a heel. Damn.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*

Think about it..it makes Bryan looks great..he's not backing down from nothing. That's what's important..when u don't run or back down and take the challenge, regardless of getting beat down, you're protected. You didn't quit. The rest of the faces? They look bad by being talked to like that. Punk cant be out there for that because he's supposed to be outspoken. It would bury him to be quiet.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> I was kind of hoping the ending wasn't going to be how it was. It was just a bit anticlimactic.
> 
> It could have been a solid opportunity to get two NXT guys to debut as they wouldn't be 'fired'.


This is exactly what I thought too but they could do this much later on. I don't think it's suitable for the story to see two guys already in Bryan's corner so quickly. That's exactly why they made Ziggler and Show look like bitches. They have to have Bryan get beat down alone, week after week, it builds so much more character for the story. There's also no real reason why two random NXT guys would feel so much loyalty for Bryan, it would be a really desperate baby-face gimmick for whoever it was. I like the way they're going right now.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*



PacoAwesome said:


> Yeah, they are doing a good job working us. I really want to see a happy ending for DB but right now he is outnumbered and outgunned. It was so annoying that no one could step out and help the guy with Trips flaunting his power. Such a great fucking heel.


Of course, its :HHH2

He's got that natural ability to make himself hated. That's a fucking skill.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*

Since no one on the roster wants to help him, Bryan should get Nash as his back up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*

Yep. It's getting really interesting now. The next step/chapter is for a couple of other babyfaces to get involved, which you could clearly see Big Show and Ziggler are right on the cusp of joining this storyline. I expect them to get involved very soon. Possibly as early as next week.

They're putting some thought into this storyline. It's not just "Corporation vs Bryan." They got the Shield involved, and now they're going to get other faces involved. They are now having the Corporation take on the entire face roster trying to have them hold in their disgust at what they're doing to Bryan. Amazing what alittle depth and thought could do for an angle.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why is everyone mentioning Big Show's ironclad contract like Triple H isn't above it? He'll take his sledgehammer to that shit.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

TwistedLogic said:


> Irony. Every post I noticed you make in this thread tonight was some form of bitching.


So you noticed like...what, 2 of them?

And for the record, that's not irony.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

AJ is face now?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Bullydully said:


> Bella Twins are so fucking annoying.


So true. Sorry Bryan.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 8/26/13*



hbgoo1975 said:


> He wants to be the focal point. If Cena is to win the title, then the crowd not only turns on him, they are sick and tired of this man being on top all the time! He'll be blamed for this, and the crowd has no choice but to cheer the incoming KKK members who attack him!


Whose to say Cena would win the WWE title on his return? It's obvious Bryan is being built up at some point to win the title and get a reign. They would not make him focal point and have him get his handed to him every week at the end of the show if they were not building for that. I don't think Bryan is winning the title at Night of Champions so they could easily keep him out of title picture until Mania.

I'm as bored as Cena as most on here and I'm enjoying him having no input in this angle but I did enjoy his part of the Bryan match at Summerslam and think he has played a big part in making Bryan look strong these last couple of months. Him getting involved in this at the Rumble, if they stretch it out that long would be fine with me. I don't think this is ending with Cena winning the strap.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*



Dunmer said:


> Since no one on the roster wants to help him, Bryan should get Nash as his back up.


Nash who? unk2


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Wait until Ceenage Mutant Hero Turtle comes back and fucks it up for the rest of us.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So once again Bryan is laid out like a bitch - how many times was Austin laid out three straight weeks by Vince?


Austin was beat down by the Corporation plenty of times and Foley/Rock got beat down by the Mcmahon/Helmsey regime absolutely loads. They make their comebacks but it's building up until they get their big win.

It's hard to win sometimes. Pretty much everyone was complaining about SuperCena and how Faces always seem to be on top and now when finally we have a strong heel faction, people are complaining about the face getting beatdown. 

This is making Bryan more and more over. He's not looking weak as he is winning the matches and beating the odds and then getting his beat-down. Obviously building to more people getting involved.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*

This storyline is putting over HHH just like I said it would. 
People eating this garbage up, none of this is benefiting anyone, hell I'm starting to think Orton isn't even benefitting now.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

AJ and Paige to be the Anti Divas.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*



jonoaries said:


> This storyline is putting over HHH just like I said it would.
> People eating this garbage up, none of this is benefiting anyone, hell I'm starting to think Orton isn't even benefitting now.


Yup. People will realize the true direction of this angle, when we get Cena vs HHH for the title at WM 30.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*



Dunmer said:


> Yup. People will realize the true direction of this angle, when we get *Cena vs HHH for the title at WM 30.*


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*

_It was a pretty interesting angle they went with tonight on Raw, and I also wish Big Show would of KO'd Orton/HHH and went down to help Bryan but perhaps it's too soon yet for that to occur. Though I kept telling myself why doesn't he do it since he has that 'ironclad contract' they can't fire him?

One thing I do want to bring up is what if I know it probably won't ever happen considering the person I'm about to mention but what if Shawn Michaels came out one of these nights on Raw if they continue to do this sort of thing of not having anyone come down to help Bryan or else get fired. I mean Shawn is already retired he can't be fired and it would also pit him against his 'best friend' HHH while being in Bryan's corner who he helped train._


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Natalya is a Total Diva. She had been babysitting the groupies. What about Kaitlyn? Tamina and Alicia need to go.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*

Hey would it make you feel better if it was The Rock vs Triple H at WM30? :HHH2 :rock


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I do need to address.

With the exception of Bryan/Corporation and Punk/Heyman/Axel, what the FUCK else is there in the WWE right now? ADR and RVD isn't really a feud because it isn't about anything right now besides Ricardo exacting revenge but then he's not fighting Del Rio or anything so what's the point? That and they JUST did a fucking free match on RAW when they'll have a title match at NOC? So why should I buy it for them when I JUST saw it for free?

Then what else? Sandow/Rhodes had a good midcard feud that is now stuck in directionless limbo. Miz and Fandango are dancing moreso than they are feuding so again, what is the fucking POINT? There is nothing else important, relevant, exciting, or unique going besides the two major angles? It makes RAW drag A LOT with filler and commercials as a result. Man.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*



jonoaries said:


> This storyline is putting over HHH just like I said it would.
> People eating this garbage up, none of this is benefiting anyone, hell I'm starting to think Orton isn't even benefitting now.


How so? It's putting them in the main event story line. Bryan is being sympathized by fans and still major over. Triple H is bringing more depth and heat on the current WWE champion. Everything he does won't be a popular decision at least this isn't predictable.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*

It was pretty cringe worthy, watching them shake as if they were disgusted.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Stupid white boys doing the Sonic commercials have more creative control that some talent. It sucks that pay-per-views are not affordable and I get to watch reality TV shows and baseball games I don't care about for free?! Half the shareholders in WWE are racist as most of the casual marks.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

The ending of Raw wasn't the best. It did what it's purpose was keep Bryan the under dog fighting for the title although it seems everything is stacked against him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BIG E WINNING said:


> I do need to address.
> 
> With the exception of Bryan/Corporation and Punk/Heyman/Axel, what the FUCK else is there in the WWE right now? ADR and RVD isn't really a feud because it isn't about anything right now besides Ricardo exacting revenge but then he's not fighting Del Rio or anything so what's the point? That and they JUST did a fucking free match on RAW when they'll have a title match at NOC? So why should I buy it for them when I JUST saw it for free?
> 
> Then what else? Sandow/Rhodes had a good midcard feud that is now stuck in directionless limbo. Miz and Fandango are dancing moreso than they are feuding so again, what is the fucking POINT? There is nothing else important, relevant, exciting, or unique going besides the two major angles? It makes RAW drag A LOT with filler and commercials as a result. Man.


The entire mid-card is screwed. 

-Axel is the IC Champion yet he hasn't had an actual IC title feud. You got all these mid-card guys that could be in contention for the title yet they are all directionless while Axel is the 3rd wheel in the Punk/Heyman feud. And as of now they won't even put up the IC title.

-They don't know what else to do with Rhodes/Sandow so they are having them still fight for the sake of giving them something to do.

-Kofi? LOL.

-Big Show and Henry are suppose to be challenging for the tag titles. There hasn't been much build.

-Barrett's a jobber.

-Ziggler (momentum ruined), Big E are doing absolutely nothing.

You can go on and on. They are spending so much time trying to perfect the main two angles that they put zero effort into the rest of the card.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

> Damien Sandow ‏@TheDamienSandow 16m
> ...and still your uncrowned world champion...ME! You're welcome
> Retweeted by WWE


:sandow


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*

OP got got. This angle is working.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Raw was awful tonight. Opening promo as a whole was very mediocre, especially HHH at the end of it. However, he also had the best part of the segment, him singing. :lmao That was good. However the whole buying the Cadillac thing was an obvious set-up, although what ended up happening was a rather tame version compared to what Kofi did in 2009. It was just a step above Cena writing "JBL is poopy" tbh. It was stupid. And then the whole HHH saying that the WWE Title was his personal property that he's letting Orton borrow... RIGHT IN FRONT OF ORTON... and Orton shows no reaction to it was pretty ridiculous. And then the ending was pretty much exactly what we saw last week, only without the RKO. Overall, a shit night for the Bryan/HHH/Orton storyline. Oh, and sort of speaking of which, Orton/Christian was awful. Extremely disappointing considering what we've seen them do in the past. Not good at all.

Punk/Axel was decent, although it ended a bit abruptly. However where the gold was was after the match. This was some magnificent feud building, with Heyman having Punk handcuffed and then assaulting him himself. Then the whole yelling in his face that he loved him and that Punk broke his heart, saying he saw himself as a father to Punk... that was excellent. Heyman was in top form and Punk as the badass babyface was as well. Even in the face of the pain he was going to receive at the hands of Paul while handcuffed, he told him to "make it count." And then the cuts on his back just added to the brutality of that. The backstage segments afterwards were great as well. Heyman looked like he'd been crying like he just lost his son. AJ, take notes. THAT is how you sell emotional distraught over losing something. And then Punk's promo was short but sweet, and did it's job of getting a match at NOC. And you know it's gonna come down to Punk/Heyman after Punk eliminates Axel, and then Punk is going to get the payoff by absolutely destroying Heyman. Hopefully it doesn't end up like the Cena/Cole and Cena/Laurinaitis matches though. 

But yeah, A+ for the Punk/Heyman feud this week.

And then everything else was awful, especially Sandow losing again. fpalm

Edit: Oh, Bryan/Rollins was great as well. MOTN.


----------



## joeysnotright (Jan 6, 2009)

I just got home from RAW, and it was a pretty fun show.
Rollins sold that Busaiku knee kick like a champ.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I hate how the Miz is in this storyline though...the Miz hates Bryan..why would he try to help him? oh boy!!


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*



Apex Predator said:


> How so? It's putting them in the main event story line. Bryan is being sympathized by fans and still major over. Triple H is bringing more depth and heat on the current WWE champion. Everything he does won't be a popular decision at least this isn't predictable.


Why does Orton need HHH to get heat for him?
That makes no sense, DB getting sympathy chants is stupid. 
DB doesn't even need sympathy, dude should be getting over because HES FUCKING GREAT. 
You gonna sell PPVs based on sympathy? There's nothing here that sells a PPV, Orton got no heat, DB ain't making any progress, fuckin Big Shownis about to be involved and non-wrestling heel is taking up most of the TV time. It's bullshit.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*

It makes the story line much more believable. Having the roster in disgust and fighting the temptation to help one man that represents them. I'm actually glad Stephanie and Vince didn't come out. It helped focus more into Bryan's beat down and Triple H ego trippin ' which is widely known on here.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

By the way, MOTHERFUCKING KUDOS to the Big Show for that superb acting job he did on stage. I REALLY thought he would have knocked HHH out and rush down to the ring and help Bryan. Just his body movements, facial expression, and overall aura during that segment was beautiful. Show doesn't get enough credit for his believability and acting.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

pretty dead crowd during the main event.....I think that the three hours takes its toll on audiences..they always seem to have no energy at the end of the night.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Show definitely worked the audience at home.


----------



## The Deluded One (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*

Seems like the bigger the obstacle, the better for Bryan right now. Trips is setting that up brilliantly, goddam natural.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*

The disgust in the face of Big Show was amazing. He's such an amazing storyteller. He's so fucking underrated. Loved his act.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*



jonoaries said:


> Why does Orton need HHH to get heat for him?
> That makes no sense, DB getting sympathy chants is stupid.
> DB doesn't even need sympathy, dude should be getting over because HES FUCKING GREAT.
> You gonna sell PPVs based on sympathy? There's nothing here that sells a PPV, Orton got no heat, DB ain't making any progress, fuckin Big Shownis about to be involved and non-wrestling heel is taking up most of the TV time. It's bullshit.


And Daniel Bryan being champion now is supposed to help him? If anything, he would stagnant. Who is he going to feud with? Ryback? LOL. This angle is doing wonders for him and is getting him more support.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*

_Move bitch! Get out the way, get out the way, bitch get out the way!_


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> pretty dead crowd during the main event.....I think that the three hours takes its toll on audiences..they always seem to have no energy at the end of the night.


That crowd was on fire for Bryan and Big Show.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*

i like that as soon as they open their mouths Orton/HHH are booed...at least they're getting heat.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

funnyfaces1 said:


> That crowd was on fire for Bryan and Big Show.


Da GOAT and Show waking the crowd up. :bryan


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

BIG E WINNING said:


> By the way, MOTHERFUCKING KUDOS to the Big Show for that superb acting job he did on stage. I REALLY thought he would have knocked HHH out and rush down to the ring and help Bryan. Just his body movements, facial expression, and overall aura during that segment was beautiful. Show doesn't get enough credit for his believability and acting.


This. Really, Show's been one of the best actors in WWE for the last few years. Great shit from him.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*



jonoaries said:


> Why does Orton need HHH to get heat for him?
> That makes no sense, DB getting sympathy chants is stupid.
> DB doesn't even need sympathy, dude should be getting over because HES FUCKING GREAT.
> You gonna sell PPVs based on sympathy? There's nothing here that sells a PPV, Orton got no heat, DB ain't making any progress, fuckin Big Shownis about to be involved and non-wrestling heel is taking up most of the TV time. It's bullshit.


You need to look at the bigger picture. Bryan is covering for an injured Cena. Screwing Bryan over at SS and siding with HHH will bring him more heat than cheers.

Bryan making no progress? :lol

I think the fans spoke clearly in the arena. He's fighting for another chance to prove to everyone he deserves to be WWE champion and will claw his way back to the top to get it. It wouldn't be right to just hand it over so quickly.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*

Why do people have problems with HHH getting involved? It's an obstacle angle, DB needs everything thrown his way so that it'll be a magical moment when he wins the title from Orton. Although I'd change the fact Orton isn't doing enough to get over with the crowd as a legit heel. He should do something to Bryan on his own to get a little more heat cause the #1 heel in the company getting cheers is a problem.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*

The word "BURIED" could very well be the worst word in wrestling going today. 90% of you all sound stupid using it.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*



CM12Punk said:


> And Daniel Bryan being champion now is supposed to help him? If anything, he would stagnant. Who is he going to feud with? Ryback? LOL. This angle is doing wonders for him and is getting him more support.


You mean getting support from people who were already supporting him?
This whole bullshit about DB getting over is to say he wasnt over already, which he clearly was. 
He could have done any number of things as champion, but being conditioned to believe we always need HHH and Orton or Cena in the main events prevent any progress.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*



Pacmanboi said:


> *Why do people have problems with HHH getting involved?* It's an obstacle angle, DB needs everything thrown his way so that it'll be a magical moment when he wins the title from Orton. Although I'd change the fact Orton isn't doing enough to get over with the crowd as a legit heel. He should do something to Bryan on his own to get a little more heat cause the #1 heel in the company getting cheers is a problem.


Because morons believe HHH is booking the entire show himself. To the IWC, when it comes to HHH... Vince, Stephanie and 12 overpaid creative writers simply cease to exist.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*



Pacmanboi said:


> Why do people have problems with HHH getting involved? It's an obstacle angle, DB needs everything thrown his way so that it'll be a magical moment when he wins the title from Orton. Although I'd change the fact Orton isn't doing enough to get over with the crowd as a legit heel. He should do something to Bryan on his own to get a little more heat cause the #1 heel in the company getting cheers is a problem.


I agree. That response to Christian back stage was weak. The story line will pick up soon I'm sure. A slow but, solid build up is where the company is heading to fill the void from Cena being gone.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*



jonoaries said:


> You mean getting support from people who were already supporting him?
> This whole bullshit about DB getting over is to say he wasnt over already, which he clearly was.
> He could have done any number of things as champion, *but being conditioned to believe we always need HHH and Orton or Cena in the main events prevent any progress.*


Alright let's just competely take HHH, Orton and Cena out of the main event. Now please explain to me how Bryan's push would go without them?


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*



The One said:


> Is it safe to say that HHH is one of the the greatest heels of all time?


Nope.HHH is the GOAT heel.




jonoaries said:


> This storyline is putting over HHH just like I said it would.
> .


Daniel Bryan is going to get a "Stone Cold" like reaction when he beats the crap out of HHH.It's as simple as that.




The Deluded One said:


> Seems like the bigger the obstacle, the better for Bryan right now..


This exactly


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*



BIG E WINNING said:


> The word "BURIED" could very well be the worst word in wrestling going today. 90% of you all sound stupid using it.


I'm sure 90% of them would like to be "buried" in your signature aswell. :HHH2


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*



Apex Predator said:


> You need to look at the bigger picture. Bryan is covering for an injured Cena. Screwing Bryan over at SS and siding with HHH will bring him more heat than cheers.
> 
> Bryan making no progress? :lol
> 
> I think the fans spoke clearly in the arena. He's fighting for another chance to prove to everyone he deserves to be WWE champion and will claw his way back to the top to get it. It wouldn't be right to just hand it over so quickly.


HE WAS ALREADY OVER!!! This shit isn't benefitting him!
Dude been the most over cat on the roster for MONTHS....MONTHS. 
This is a useless angle to put over HHH and Orton period. And after HHH' s statement that the WWEC is his "personal property" and randy merely "holds it for him" I don't see how the hell Orton is benefitting, he doesn't even look good out there either.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

The key segments of the show were great tonight. Loved it, especially the opening and ending with Bryan/orton, and HHH owning them bitches lol. The way HHH ordered shield to powerbomb Byran was totally badass. 

Big show was terrific too, gotta give the man credit for exceptionally selling the angle.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*



Jof said:


> Alright let's just competely take HHH, Orton and Cena out of the main event. Now please explain to me how Bryan's push would go without them?


He could have done any number of things. The possibilities were there to build other characters and put new guys in the scene. 
How long you gonna keep dipping into the Cena hhh Orton pot? These 3 been main evening for damn near a decade, in the case of HHH is been OVER A DECADE. I think at some point we move on.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*



Jof said:


> Alright let's just competely take HHH, Orton and Cena out of the main event. Now please explain to me how Bryan's push would go without them?


Daniel Bryan needs HHH and this angle to be a superstar.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook Tonight*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Nope.HHH is the GOAT heel.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i dont care what anyone says. I think Bryan is very awesome on the mic....he gets the crowd involved. He has his own style, I bet nobody on this forum could top it either...everyone has to be an expert.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*



Apex Predator said:


> I'm sure 90% of them would like to be "buried" in your signature aswell. :HHH2


I'm sure the same 90% wouldn't even be able to handle it.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*



jonoaries said:


> HE WAS ALREADY OVER!!! This shit isn't benefitting him!
> Dude been the most over cat on the roster for MONTHS....MONTHS.
> This is a useless angle to put over HHH and Orton period. And after HHH' s statement that the WWEC is his "personal property" and randy merely "holds it for him" I don't see how the hell Orton is benefitting, he doesn't even look good out there either.


He was over but with no credibility. don't you get it? Jesus, are you that thick? Its the same with Punk, he has been over since 2011 but feuding the part timers has given him main event credibility. Thats where bryan is heading towards with this angle. Without main event heels, he will be joke of a champion.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*



jonoaries said:


> HE WAS ALREADY OVER!!! This shit isn't benefitting him!
> Dude been the most over cat on the roster for MONTHS....MONTHS.
> This is a useless angle to put over HHH and Orton period. And after HHH' s statement that the WWEC is his "personal property" and randy merely "holds it for him" I don't see how the hell Orton is benefitting, he doesn't even look good out there either.


You do know this is just wrestling not real life right? I understand it's real to you. (Y)

You fail to see the point. As other's mentioned these are more road blocks and obstacles in Bryan's way. Just when he gets a little momentum a beat down is taking place. When he eventually wins the WWE title again and has a run it will be much more greater and meaningful. :HHH2

That's just Triple H working you. Don't be a bully be a star. He's obviously bringing more heat hoping some will rub off on Orton associating with his family. It will be a slow build up towards Bryan's redemption. Let's saviour the moment as fans and not knit pick every little detail.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*

Everyone fears Corporate Game. :HHH2


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*



jonoaries said:


> He could have done any number of things. The possibilities were there to build other characters and put new guys in the scene.


What new guys? midcard's fucked, no starpower there. And how will this help Bryan exactly? you think sandow vs Bryan would give him credibility? You really are stupid. I'm not even going to bother with your posts anymore.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*



jonoaries said:


> HE WAS ALREADY OVER!!! This shit isn't benefitting him!
> Dude been the most over cat on the roster for MONTHS....MONTHS.
> This is a useless angle to put over HHH and Orton period. And after HHH' s statement that the WWEC is his "personal property" and randy merely "holds it for him" I don't see how the hell Orton is benefitting, he doesn't even look good out there either.


Daniel Bryan has been over.No one is denying it.But this is Bryan's chance to be the top guy in Cena's absence.

This storyline is benefiting Bryan and not HHH.HHH has already sealed his position as an all time great.*Daniel Bryan has never been involved in a storyline of this calibre*


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*



jonoaries said:


> You mean getting support from people who were already supporting him?
> This whole bullshit about DB getting over is to say he wasnt over already, which he clearly was.
> He could have done any number of things as champion, but being conditioned to believe we always need HHH and Orton or Cena in the main events prevent any progress.


Never once did I say he wasn't over before this angle. I said he will become more over than he already is from this angle. 

HHH and Orton is actually one of the best things to do as there is no other strong heel to put Bryan against. If Bryan would have stayed champion, then he would have made no progress because then it would just be "That's it?" This is progressing Bryan, as you want him to get his hands back on the championship and also around the whole corporate team.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*



jonoaries said:


> He could have done any number of things. The possibilities were there to build other characters and put new guys in the scene.
> How long you gonna keep dipping into the Cena hhh Orton pot? These 3 been main evening for damn near a decade, in the case of HHH is been OVER A DECADE. I think at some point we move on.


Are you serious? :lol

I do see your point. Let's be honest for a minute reality check. Who else on the roster is a better heel and has a main event status to sell PPV buys? No one currently.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*

I'm enjoying how ANGRY it's making some people that Bryan is getting this push. It's hilarious.


----------



## Andriy P. (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*

It's also a story that you can relate to. The faces aren't being "pussies". In any other situation, yeah, they'd be. But here they're just fearing for their jobs, like everyone else in the world right now. As much as they want to help, if they help they'll be instantly fired and then what?
It's not that easy to blame the faces. The angle is being put on perfectly. It's a long term run, let it ride and enjoy.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> I'm enjoying how ANGRY it's making some people that Bryan is getting this push. It's hilarious.


I agree. I seriously wish the word "buried" wasn't used so often on here though.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/raw-august-26-2013-exclusives

Exclusives: Punk's Back Battered & Hunter Talks to WWE.COM Guy


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*



jonoaries said:


> HE WAS ALREADY OVER!!! This shit isn't benefitting him!
> Dude been the most over cat on the roster for MONTHS....MONTHS.
> This is a useless angle to put over HHH and Orton period. And after HHH' s statement that the WWEC is his "personal property" and randy merely "holds it for him" I don't see how the hell Orton is benefitting, he doesn't even look good out there either.


I agree sans the part where it puts Orton over. Neither Bryan nor Orton are benefitting, only Hunter is. And that's fine, as long as the end result is Hunter doing the job for Bryan.. Even though i'm not entirely convinced that's happening.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Big Show was fucking awesome in that final segment and that was honestly the loudest Big Show chant I've heard in ages. I fully expected him to push Triple H away and KO Randy Orton before he went to the ring. Awesome job.

The angle is going well so far, but the babyfaces need to do something. The obvious logic flaw was Big Show saying on the WWE.com interview that he has an iron clad contract and he'll knock Triple H out if he has to, but it didn't happen tonight. I'll overlook it though, hoping the WWE sets something big up with Show/Henry/Ziggler getting involved very soon.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Triple H Had The Entire Roster Shook*



#Mark said:


> I agree sans the part where it puts Orton over. Neither Bryan nor Orton are benefitting, only Hunter is. And that's fine, as long as the end result is Hunter doing the job for Bryan.. Even though i'm not entirely convinced that's happening.


Wrong, it is benefiting bryan, in a major way. HHH doesn't need this "boss" credibility, he has it from the start but he's putting himself in the angle for bryan.


----------



## mewalke1 (Apr 8, 2013)

My RAW experience/ review and change of opinion on the Big show...he is awesome.
My wife and I went to raw. We had great seat section G on the bottom left of the announcers second row aisle seats.

Here is my review of the crowd and event etc

Crowd

A ton of 

Daniel Bryan shirts ( we both wore Bryan shirts)

Cena shirts

Cm Punk shirts

only a few Orton shirts which suprised me

saw like one dude wearing a Ryback shirt



Crowd loved 

Daniel Bryan

Cm Punk

RVD


No one was paying attn to the Orton/ christian match

AJ got some laughs and was cheered big time...another surprise.

Positives

During the commerical breaks there was an awesome chant

One dude scream out "Woo woo woo" and the rest of the arena replied "You know it" hahahaha Ryder FTW 

The Walrus chant for Paul hayman was also hilarious

It was a pretty good crowd. but there were a good amount of empty seats not surprising since people were scalping them on craigslist for 3-4 times face amount.


Negatives

Although we got there at 4:30 and didn't leave till around 8:20 pm I didnt expect it to run almost 4 hours. 

It was too loud. Not the crowd but the announcers etc hurt my ears.


Big Show is awesome

I used to hate the Big Show....there was something about him that just annoyed me but He totally changed my opinion tonight.

After the show he was the first to go around and shake hands. There was a handicapped guy in a wheelchair in the front row. Big show went over shook the guys hand (which was crippled) and talked to the guy for a bit. He was super nice and took a ton of pictures.

RVD and Rodriguez also met up with fans around the ring. Henry did some chants with the crowd.

I would totally go again.


----------



## Carlito1 (Jun 7, 2009)

This corporation angle is so terrible. it has ruined the shield now they are just lackeys and it just seems like a way for triple H to keep himself in the spotlight.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

How can it be terrible when it's in its infancy?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Big Show will cost Bryan the title, seems obvious. He has a history of betrayal and joining stables. They are building him up like he wants to help, but I think he will do the opposite.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

HHH will lure Big Show to the Corporation. That's why the Ironclad contract hasn't come into play yet. It'll be the catalyst to Show turning on Bryan and joining the Corporation. And Show WOULD do it, too.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

The only real quarrel I have with the way this is being done is the fact that it's Orton. A lot of people thought turning him was going to be the ticket to making him interesting again (myself included), but that completely missed the mark; his delivery in the past couple of weeks has made some of Swagger's W.H.C. stuff look like "Cane Dewey." It's unfortunate that Henry vs. Bryan would be completely unbelievable because in terms of microphone skills he's far better than Orton and would really be the ideal individual to run this angle.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Carlito1 said:


> This corporation angle is so terrible. it has ruined the shield now they are just lackeys and it just seems like a way for triple H to keep himself in the spotlight.


Do us all a favor and gtfo


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Show turning heel?

Sure, why not? Would only be his third run of the year.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i was rewatching Raw and I now know why they're making Bryan come out and smile all the time...look at Triple H's facial expression when Bryan's music hits at the beginning segment. He looks irritated and shocked that Bryan would come out and interrupt. To me, they're making it look like Bryan is a little gnat that won't go away and no matter what beating, he comes out and still does his thing, showing them that he wont' back down....I think that's pretty awesome.....looks to me that's what they're doing with it.


----------



## goldenarmz97 (Aug 31, 2012)

Stupid angle, is everyone gonna walk out on HHH again?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Nice opening promo from HHH, Randy Orton and Daniel Bryan. Triple H even had to bring up the nice rating last week's show got. Wait a minute, Randy Orton was rewarded a car. I remember what happened the last time he receiver a car on a show. Glad to see that tradition continue with Bryan spraying paint over it. Lol...

-After jobbing all year, Cody Rhodes is on a hot streak. He picked up two wins in a short amount of time. Holy cow, Rosa Mendes is back! And randomly paired with The Miz too! How come she's back while Epico and Primo have disappeared? Just kidding. I know why.

-This CM Punk/Heyman/Axel feud is getting intense and I like it. Just sucks that Axel still seems randomly thrown into it. He is not going over Punk at all and we know that. 

-Dat AJ Lee pipebomb promo. Damns, so much truth was said and the crowd loved it. They started chanting "AJ! AJ! AJ!" during it too. AJ buried every Diva involved in that lame show. Poor Natalya though as she deserves better. 

-Ever since Darren Young came out of the closet, the Prime Time Players got more TV time and started racking up wins. Amazing what a revelation can do for your career. Zeb Coulter sounds like a racist now though. Lol...

-The main event match didn't even feel like a Gauntlet match. It was mostly Bryan vs Rollins. Nice match and loved the turnbuckle suplex spot. I wonder if Big Show is going to play a part of this storyline since the camera kept showing him. I'm digging this storyline as we really have no clue how Bryan is going to overcome this.

*"DISLIKES"*
-Kinda figured RVD was going to beat ADR to become the #1 contender for the World Title. That Title has looked so de-valued now I kinda don't care for it anymore. 

-Randy Orton and Christian fought a nice match but too bad I got tired of their matches after their feud during 2010. No different here with Orton going over as well.

-The Bella Twins and Eva Marie got buried by AJ's mic skills and they tried to no sell it with their constant yelling. Shut up already.

Above average show overall.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I really don't want Big Show to be apart of this.

Anyways the Show was decent, for my RAW standards its was pretty solid. Under those standards I give it about a 6/10.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

I wonder when we're going to get the shot of Rollins, Reigns, Orton, Ambrose standing together with their belts. That's one pose I'd like to see.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Big Show will turn on Bryan at NOC...DAT Swerve...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

We're towards Wrestlemania 30 and RAW is being carried by AJ, Daniel Bryan and CM Punk.

I fucking love it.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

RVD winning the WHC would be the best thing to happen to the title in the past 2 years


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

I wish WWE came somewhere near here in the next few weeks. I would simply have a sign that reads "Welcome back, WWE".

Line of the night? "That belt is my personal property. Randy Orton holds it for ME." Bring on another title reign for the king.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

KingofKings1281 said:


> Line of the night? "That belt is my personal property. Randy Orton holds it for ME." Bring on another title reign for the king.


The best single line of the night was when Sandow said Miz was 'renewing his idiot license' while he was dancing on the stage. I legit laughed out loud at that.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

x78 said:


> The best single line of the night was when Sandow said Miz was 'renewing his idiot license' while he was dancing on the stage. I legit laughed out loud at that.


Also an outstanding line. I can't recall the last time I struggled to pick the greatest moment of the night because there were more than a couple of them. I'm not complaining.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh wow. I'm surprised by the negativity. I thought this was a fantastic RAW. Everything was on-point and Christian/Orton + Bryan/Rollins were great. DAT GERMAN SUPLEX! AJ's pipe-bomb was awesome. WWE are doing so well right now. I love it.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

My guy wasn't even on the stage I think.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Solid show.

- Punk vs Axel was good, Punk looked strong with the win, loved how he sold the whole beatdown and the emotion Heyman invests into what he does is so believable. His a master manipulator in all cases but he is fucking brilliant. I'm actually enjoying it now, knowing Punk isn't touching the IC title it should be good. But whenever Axel opens his mouth I cringe, his horrible and doesn't have much going for him at all.

- AJ's promo was pretty awesome aswell, she did a top job.

- Looks like RVD will be winning the title in his hometown of Detriot, match was solid and looking forward to it.

- The whole 'corporartion' angle straightout just rocks. Honestly think it's gonna get better and better, it's just brilliant, HHH's heel work is remarkable, true GOAT in that sense, he makes you as a viewer hate him. It's hard not to. Orton is doing what he has to do which is good. And I love how Bryan is this underdog no one expects to win but how over he is is brilliant. I think others will join this storyline, especially that ending, I was just hoping someone would go and help they get you invested in it so well.

Overall solid show I enjoyed it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

EmbassyForever said:


> Oh wow. I'm surprised by the negativity. I thought this was a fantastic RAW. Everything was on-point and Christian/Orton + Bryan/Rollins were great. DAT GERMAN SUPLEX! AJ's pipe-bomb was awesome. WWE are doing so well right now. I love it.


Its one of those things where if you ignore the filler, yes RAW had some good stuff. I just wish more of the roster was over.

I did think the final segment was way better than the opening.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

While the show was going on, almost everyone was complaining. Now, I see most of the people praising it :O

Anyway, thought it was a good show overall. There wasn't any part of the show I'd call "bad" so it's ok I guess. HHH is really playing the evil dictator role perfectly.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Bryan left laying for the 3rd/4th show in a row now - yeah, how long before the plucky underdog is just an ineffectual sad sack? I understand the heel HHH/Orton/Shield faction needs to be established, but this reeks of the wwe writers using Bryan to do it and will then have a returning Cena as the eventual hero. 

I mean the crowd already gave up on Bryan last night and were chanting for Big Show to make the save. How many times in a row was Austin ever left laying by Vince and Co? Never 4 times straight. How many times did fans give up on his comeback chances and chanted for somebody else to make the save? 

Bryan is being booked as a bitch.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Nah, it's just been Summerslam and last week's Raw, SD and this Raw. I know it seems like more, but next week I think we will finally see some of the faces from the stage run in to make the save, and Bryan getting his hands on Orton or HHH.

The announcers were playing it up this week. First, Renee asked Big Show, Ziggler and Miz and all stayed silent. Later, when HHH came out, Cole and Lawler kept saying how Big Show looks totally disgusted with all that's going on. Just a matter of time.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ziggler lost to Cesaro on SuperStars? Is this correct? 

that guy has completely fallen to smithereens.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Just checked why Barrett wasn't about, it's because he's on holiday in malta apparently.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

I really enjoyed this RAW. All the Corporation stuff was excellent however I'm not too keen on Big Show being involved.

Punk/Heyman were brilliant again, Heyman is such a great heel.

AJ's promo was one of the highlights of the night, she just burned all those divas and their reality show. It's a pity that Natalya has to be associated with that rabble but hopefully she will be the next challenger. I have a feeling they will do a Fatal 4 Way at NOC or something similar though.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Show turning and joining the Corporation? Oh man, here we go again.

:show


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

One of my favourite raws ever. 

Punk/Heyman is one of my favourite segments ever.

AJ's promo is one of my favourite diva's segments ever and the GOAT diva promo.

And holy shit, that german suplex. I mean really. What on earth even was that? 

Also notable: Sandow was great on commentary, Maddox is just plain entertaining to have on screen and Orton/HHH are just greatness as a heel team.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

crowd gave up on Bryan? what? they were yelling for Big Show to make the save...how is that giving up on Bryan? lol wow!


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

After being rather critical of last weeks RAW, outside of the mains storyline developments, I went into this RAW hoping for an overall better show, and I'm happy to say that I wasn't disappointed.

I thought this weeks RAW was insanely good, the three hours flew by. The amount of filler was greatly diminished in comparison to last week and 4 solid matches were put on, the best of them being Orton vs. Christian with their off the chart chemistry. What is being billed as the AJ pipebomb was just brilliant, possibly one of the best promos I've ever seen cut by a Diva in the WWE. HHH heeling it up throughout the night was just great, I loved it when he was staring down the wrestlers stood on the ramp. Heyman is just God. I don't think I've ever believed a character as much as I do his, he just knocks it out of the park every single time, whether it be his work on the microphone or something as simple as his facial expressions, he hits the nail on the head, every, single, time.

So yes, a fantastic RAW I thought. Hopefully they keep the ball rolling into Night of Champions.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Paul/Heyman segment was easily the best part of last night's show. People shit on it because it had Axel, well get over it. The match was good and the beatdown was vicious. Heymans performance was off the charts, he even teared up after beating Punk. 

I liked the main event too but Orton is awful. He just walks out, void of charisma, and you know exactly what he's gonna do everytime. If there was another heel who could be in his role, they would be. Orton was really the only choice. HHH is carrying the heel side of this angle easily and he got almost all the heat last night. All Orton did at the end was come out and RKO Bryan, which we knew was gonna happen. Bryan/Orton have good matches, but I'm still more interested in the feud they're building between DB and HHH, which is the real payoff of this angle.

The rest of the show was meh, nothing special.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> JohnCena
> I've said it before ill say it again no 1 person is bigger than @WWE hated watching from home, but what a #RAW last night!


-


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

JY57 said:


> Ziggler lost to Cesaro on SuperStars? Is this correct?
> 
> that guy has completely fallen to smithereens.


Fallen? Ziggler is a career jobber. For the majority of career all he done is job.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Fallen? Ziggler is a career jobber. For the majority of career all he done is job.


I am no Ziggler fan by any means (actually can't stand the guy). But he was World Champion not too long ago, that concussion pretty much screwed the guy bad. Whatever I ain't complaining but it seems like he pist somebody off backstage since returning from injury from at least being WHC to whatever he is now.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

JY57 said:


> I am no Ziggler fan by any means (actually can't stand the guy). But he was World Champion not too long ago, that concussion pretty much screwed the guy bad. Whatever I ain't complaining but it seems like he pist somebody off backstage since returning from injury from at least being WHC to whatever he is now.


He did a lot of jobs when he was a midcard champion. He did a lot of jobs on his way to winning MITB. He did a lot of job while holding the MITB suitcase. And he's done a bunch of jobs after becoming WHC. The dude has been used as a jobber for most of his career in the WWE.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

*Worst part of RAW last Monday*

THEY CUT AWAY WHEN BRYAN KNEED ROLLINS!!!

What the shit was that about??? 

Here I am getting all psyched because Bryan's hulking up and I'm thinking I'm about to see one of the best sellers in the WWE receive Bryan's new running knee to the face (which was already sold beautifully by Cena and Barrett, just imagine what Rollins could do) but noooooooooo. 

Hope someone on the production team caught a backhand for that cock up.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*

I'm sure another camera catched that moment and they'll show a recap on Main Event or Smackdown so don't worry brah,you'll see it.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*

so much rage over a production miscue...if you want to see Bryan land the knee to the face, there's multiple videos of it from summerslam. It's a new move in his repertoire, he'll use it again, and it wont be cut out. Jesus christ, why are people making this out to be the end of the world?


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*

Even if you don't see it, they will wrestle again a lot in the coming months, you'll see it soon enough.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*

Recap at Smackdown sure. don't worry.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 8/26/13*

Daa king!!!!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I liked RAW last night

+Opening segment. But goddammit, Orton needs a suit
+CM Punk beat down. "You better make it worth it you son of a bitch!". Damn, Heyman did not hold back. Punk's back was nasty. 
+Main event. Man, they are doing a good job getting the audience to feel sad for Bryan.
+Aj dropping the pipebomb!


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*

Yeah dey fucked up


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*

I noticed it too and expected a replay but we got FUCK ALL. Sort it out WWE.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*

This is what we missed out on. THAT SELL!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

JY57 said:


> Ziggler lost to Cesaro on SuperStars? Is this correct?
> 
> that guy has completely fallen to smithereens.



Ziggler should follow DiBiase when his contract expires. He'd be better served in a promotion that can better appreciate his talent. WWE wasted him.


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

That show last night was excellent towards the end loved the last hour though it was brilliant, what a great match between Rollins and Bryan hope we can get many more one on one matches between these two. Also Regins is just a beast hope was the one Orton's spot in this feud as he's the legit future star of this company.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klP90xHk9kM

BackStage Fallout: The Miz/Rosa, Bellas/Eva, & Natalya


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*



Ekaf said:


> This is what we missed out on. THAT SELL!



Cheers mate.

Now imagine how much better that would've looked on TV.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

It was an enjoyable Raw, with a few solid and above average bouts for TV and significant progress in the bigger storylines. Plus that tremendous (and truthful) promo from AJ. Admittedly it wasn't as strong as last week's show (that's for me) but that was pretty exceptional. my highlights were CM Punk versus Axel, Christian versus Orton, AJ Lee's speech and the lively Gauntlet Match. 

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

Just watched Raw from beginning to end and it was very enjoyable. This main event angle with Bryan, HHH and the Shield is awesome. Triple H has been outstanding in this evil boss role. Rollins is fucking fantastic and I pray to god he doesn't end up like Ziggler, jobbing to everyone just because he's an awesome worker and makes everything look 5*****.

The Punk/Axel/Heyman segment was awesome. Not sure if WWE is going to get problems with this as it didn't look that PG to me. If Bryan was fired for spitting and choking someone with a tie I don't see why some people wouldn't have problems with this segment as well.

Other notes:
-Maddox is great at his job. I hope he keeps it for a couple of years at least. He's pure class and the way he set up that tag match was evidence of that. Plus he's always great in backstage segments.
-AJ keeps owning everyone in sight. If any of those stupid women (minus Naomi) takes the title off her I'm going to be fucking pissed.
-Turn Fandango and Summer Rae face already. Everyone clearly wants to cheer for the guy.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

HHH not letting Orton shine smh.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Orton never shines, no matter what. HHH is the only reason he's even in the main event. You want Orton to shine, he can shine HHH's shoes.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...-of-what-happened-after-raw-went-off-the-air/



> What Happened After RAW
> 
> After Daniel Bryan was beaten down by The Shield, he left the ring and it was time for the dark match main event which featured The Big Show, Mark Henry and Rob Van Dam (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) vs. The Shield. The Shield acted scared of all three men. Towards the end, Henry was dominating all three members of The Shield. The Big Show got involved and speared Roman Reigns to a big pop. Henry then gave Dean Ambrose the Worlds Strongest Slam and pinned him to win the match. After the match, all three men celebrated by raising their arms and hi-fiving the crowd. Justin Roberts then thanked everyone for coming to the show said to drive carefully. He did say that they were hoping to see everyone back in Phoenix in the near future before saying "Good night."


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*




Another very good Raw, I hope you enjoy my short review above (although, I doubt you will  )*


----------



## Carlito1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Just watching Raw now. Heyman and Axel getting monstrous heat.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Fun show. Opening and closing segments were GOAT. This angle is just firing on all cylinders for me right now. I can't get enough of it and am looking forward to Raw next week already. I can't wait to see how they eventually go about brining in Show, Ziggler and whoever else and I'm telling you, when the big moment finally happens and the faces stand united, those fans are going to lose their shit big time. It's going to be awesome and such a feel good moment made so much sweeter by the fact that HHH and Orton are fucking dicks. Brilliant stuff that lifted an otherwise enjoyable show. Roll on next week. 

:HHH2 rton2 :bryan


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

as long as the screaming fan girls go away and when the faces unite, hopefully it's in a lively arena.....some Raw crowds are just too dead.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

People should've been chanting "Iron-Clad Iron-clad" instead of just Big Show. but lol Big Show was even trending on twitter for like an hour after RAW went off the air. 

People need to start up "Iron-Clad" chants and start bringing signs about it. MAKE WWE REMEMBER. lol


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Raw Thoughts*

* Holy crap at that scorching promo from AJ. THAT is why she's currently the best overall Diva in WWE by quite some distance. One of the best promo's of the year thus far and one of the best promos from a diva I've ever seen. This reminds me why I became a fan of hers in the first place and the potential I saw two years ago. Totally believed in every word she spoke and the actions of the Bellas, Eva Marie and Cameron just make support AJ even more. Completely no selling and screaming over AJ. The Bellas once again purposelly trying to bury the fucking segment fpalm. They should be fired.

* That Punk/Heyman/Axel stuff was unbelievably emotional. Loved every second of that post match segment. Heyman gave yet another absolute masterclass performance. His acting was stellar. That interview with Renee where he was crying and comparing Punk to his son was wonderful. Punk was also great in this, his selling and his acting was spot on. It's too bad Axel was in the same segment....but even he couldn't drag it down. Also :lmao at his god awful promo backstage.

* Final part of the show with the gauntlet and the segment afterwards was great. Bryan vs Rollins for the time it got was great. A lot of different moves pulled out that isn't often seen in the WWE. That super german suplex was utterly nuts. I :mark: out for that. Segment afterwards with the Shield and Bryan was great. Liked the tease fight back from Bryan but being completely shut down by the Shield. Like how he is being booked as a sympathetic underdog face and not over coming the odds just yet. They need to be careful though not to not book him being dominated too much otherwise fans might stop believing in him and thinking he is just being booked as someone who can't get it done. Big Show's acting and the tease of him getting involved was great on the performance side but the guy has an iron clad contract so technically it makes no sense for Big Show to fear the repercussions. I guess they want to build to the point of him snapping.

* Bray Wyatt's promo about Sister Abigail was fan fucking tastic. It made me want to find out more about this character he is talking about and her origins and what she means. Is she a real person? Is it symbolic? Who knows but it got me interested as fuck. Bray's delivery was as great as ever. Guy never cuts a bad promo. Loved it.

* Other segments with the Corporation wasn't as good. Opening segment fell flat for me. Bryan's performance was rather average here and that's nothing to do with him thanking the crowd or any of the other bullshit this forum wants to complain about (really? He does it once and he's Cena all of a sudden? Get the fuck out of here). Or him acting cocky around HHH and not getting angry. That was all fine but really his performance was pretty lackluster. Not bad but definitely not his best. HHH and Orton were fine here, just not spectacular. The spray of the car was bad, its been done so many times and only got done 4 years ago with another one of Ortons cars. I liked the idea of the spraying the car with Yes's and it did get a chuckle from me but its just complete lazy booking and uncreative. That put me off right there.

* RVD looked really bad on this Raw. Very sloppy and out of time. Also slower than usual (even slower than his critics say). Definitely the worst performance he's given since coming back to the E'. Reeked of the stuff he did at TNA. Felt like he was phoning it in on this Raw. Stuff with Ricardo and Del Rio I could care less about.

* I :lol at the big guy line from Ryback. Best thing he's done in ages, maybe ever.

* Rest was filler, didn't watch the divas match, Orton vs Christian, Swagger vs O'neil or the tag match as I had very little interest in it.

This was a decent Raw thanks to AJ's amazing promo, Punk/Heyman/Axel's excellent segments, Bray continuing to own it and the final stuff with the Corporation angle.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i doubt the fans will ever turn on Bryan.....if you look at the crowd and the Respect the Beard shirts and all the Yes signs....I have a feeling he's the reason why people are coming.....the evidence is right in front of you.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

B+ Show I thought :HHH2

The opening promo I thought was OK, I thought it tailed off a bit with a cartoon feel. I'd rather a pissed of Bryan being shown just arriving into the arena and being told about what they've got planned for him and finding the car and just smashing it up with a baseball bat rather than the cheesy 'YES' everywhere and thanking Cena and the fans, he doesn't really need to interrupt the opening promo. 

I thought the rest of the show delivered though, AJ's promo! :mark: and the closing segment were done well apart from the fact Big Show's iron clad contract now being void for some reason :HHH2


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_72973.shtml#.UhzoGRb3CL0



> - The final segment of Raw was hot with people in the crowd getting very frustrated with all of the Superstars on-stage not doing anything about Daniel Bryan victimized by The Shield and Randy Orton in the ring. Once Bryan began to get beat down, the crowd started chanting for Big Show.
> 
> Once Triple H and Orton left the stage, and Raw went off the air, Big Show's music hit and the loudest pop of the night happened with Big Show and Mark Henry running to the ring with Rob Van Dam to challenge The Shield in a six-man tag dark match. The crowd response was amazing.
> 
> ...


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

once again, its not Bryan's fault, its scripted, he did what he was told to do....and the Yes chants are his thing, thats why he does it and its tailored toward kids and he can't all of a sudden become a bad ass out of nowhere, he needs to gradually progress toward that...I bet once he gets screwed at NoC, the very next Raw afterward he'll snap....a human can only take so much, he hasn't hit his boiling point yet, just watch.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I forgot to add that the Wyatt Family promo was just something else all together. Wyatt is by FAR one of the most intriguing wrestling characters I've ever seen. That promo was chilling, there's no other word for it. 

On the Punk/Heyman stuff, it's not really interesting me right now. I didn't watch the match but I caught some of the beat down and then forwarded through. I love Paul Heyman but it was all a bit melodramatic for my tastes. I can understand why others will like it but right now it's just not for me. It also feels a bit pointless with Lesnar not there but that's understandable. Some of those shots looked very nasty. Punk sure has taken his lumps these past 2 weeks.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Paul's acting is fucking unbelievable. The guy is so good. Punk's selling was fantastic as well, these two are just heaps and bounds above everybody on the roster right now at selling a feud, it's not even funny.

Great segment.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow, Paul Heyman was incredible during his emotional breakdown on Punk.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Such an amazing RAW


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

I loved nearly everything 
The AJ Promo
The Punk/Heyman interaction (though i still do not like Axel)
Bryan vs The Corporation was just awesome.. Love asshole Trips and I kinda like Randy and there is no way i will not cheer for Bryan come Night of Champions.. AAAAAND Big Show.. I normally hate most things he is involved in but his body language was top notch.. 

And of course the Wyatt Promo.. Love this guy.. Fanfuckintastic promo


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Stad said:


> I'll never understand why fans go to RAW and just sit on their hands the whole night.


A lot of people probably want to cheer and scream stuff but feel dumb because no one else around them is. That's why I like to extra drunk and give no fucks when I'm there.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i wish Rollins would break away from the Shield and join Bryan....I think Bryan should start a rebellion stable of all his real life close friends..Like Ambrose, Punk, Tyson Kidd and Rollins....imagine that lol


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

Triple H really is the Ultimate villain. We all enjoy movies with great villain characters, but never truly appreciate it when Professional wrestling offers the same. RAW ending was fantastic.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

when theres dead crowds, triple h has to try harder


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

The people who don't understand Wyatt, thinking he's boring, or had enough of him already UGHHHH...Fuck, you.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*

the crowd was nearly dead during that match, this is what happens when you have a three hour show.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*

I got pretty amped on that suplex.


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*

Editor botch.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown. (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*

Was it frustrating? Yes, but if that's the worst part of Raw these days it shows how far Raw has come since the awful guest host days.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

It's almost a carbon copy of the Corporation stable back in 1998, but still I am fucking loving this angle. Poor old Daniel Bryan getting obliterated once more will only make the fans desire grow for him to get his revenge. Randy Orton still looks wooden as hell but Triple H is doing a great job. Can't wait for the upcoming developments. 

Also loved the Heyman/Axel beat down on Punk, 'DA BIG GUY!' :lmao and that fucking brilliant Wyatt promo. The banjos just made it sinister as hell also. The guy is a natural.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> i doubt the fans will ever turn on Bryan.....if you look at the crowd and the Respect the Beard shirts and all the Yes signs....I have a feeling he's the reason why people are coming.....the evidence is right in front of you.


Yes he is. But it's because he was awesome for the previous six months, when he was a crazy, overachieving, insecure hot head who said genuinely funny shit. Every since Summer Slam he's become Cena 2.0 and he is already losing momentum. Lately he's been corny, unfunny and worst of all: GENERIC.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

he's losing momentum? what the fuck are you talking about? how so? what gives you that impression?


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*

Dat German suplex.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*

Out of curiosity, why are people making such a big deal out of the German suplex off the top rope? I've seen Del Rio do it a few times, no? Almost certain he did it during the MITB match vs. Ziggler. And of course Ziggler sold it like a champ.


----------



## pjnugget (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*

You'll definitely get to see it again. Anyone else get tired of seeing the exact same matches every week? I understand feud story lines, but at times it gets old.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*



Robb Stark said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Now imagine how much better that would've looked on TV.


Actually it was on TV, yeah " :yes "


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*



LilOlMe said:


> Out of curiosity, why are people making such a big deal out of the German suplex off the top rope? I've seen Del Rio do it a few times, no? Almost certain he did it during the MITB match vs. Ziggler. And of course Ziggler sold it like a champ.


Don't think that was a German. It was a reverse superplex. Bryan literally released Rollins in mid air. Not taking anything away from ADR's on Ziggler, though.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*



Ekaf said:


> This is what we missed out on. THAT SELL!


I wasn't mad about it until I seen that, wtf how do you miss that on TV.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*

Wow, Rollins sold it like a champ. I'm actually quite upset they didn't show it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*

I could watch Rollins and Bryan wrestle all night. They have wonderful chemistry with eachother.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*

Awesome selling by Rollins. The worst part of Raw for me was the Bellas during AJ's promo, she's delivering a GOAT promo and they wouldn't just shut the fuck up, someone needs to have a word with them about that.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*



Ekaf said:


> This is what we missed out on. THAT SELL!


Holy shit, flipped/turned inside out. 

I could watch these two work a ring forever.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*



#Mark said:


> Wow, Rollins sold it like a champ. I'm actually quite upset they didn't show it.


Srsly? 










already posted :yes


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*

Yeah I was bummed they didn't show it. Was the first time he did it on RAW as well.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*

For anyone who hasn't seen Rollins selling the knee, watch it. It's even more insane then his selling of the suicide dive and the best reaction to the Yes Express to date.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Why is everyone mentioning Big Show's ironclad contract like Triple H isn't above it? He'll take his sledgehammer to that shit.


Because He was around as the COO when Big Show got that Iron-Clad contract from our good friend John Laurinaitis. 

It still pisses me off that they're ignoring that. I doubt the WWE actually forgot. 

Big Show should've popped HHH in the face with the WMD and then did the same to Pretty-Boy. 

And next RAW when HHH tries to fire him, he reminds him of that contract and says "Hey. If you want to fire me, go ahead and I'll just sit at home and enjoy those FAT PAYCHECKS."




RatedR10 said:


> Big Show was fucking awesome in that final segment and that was honestly the loudest Big Show chant I've heard in ages. I fully expected him to push Triple H away and KO Randy Orton before he went to the ring. Awesome job.
> 
> The angle is going well so far, but the babyfaces need to do something. The obvious logic flaw was *Big Show saying on the WWE.com interview that he has an iron clad contract and he'll knock Triple H out if he has to, but it didn't happen tonight.* I'll overlook it though, hoping the WWE sets something big up with Show/Henry/Ziggler getting involved very soon.


Oh so Big Show DID remember that after all, huh?

Then WHY THE HELL DIDN'T HE DO SOMETHING???? 

I mean he should've said "Screw you, Paul" and popped him one....I hate WWE logic.

I guess there's some kind of storyline starting to develop here but it really needs no build-up since Show already has the Job-Security to take action right then and there. And he'd be the only one who could do so.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

GOAT :lmao


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*



Y2J_Ado said:


> Srsly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude, did you check out the recorded youtube VID?

He's referring to the flying Knee that was not shown WHICH WAS SHOWN in the vid if you bothered to look.

Here is the vid again for reference :







*Flying knee at 1:05 of the vid.*

*THAT* is what the moron at the production truck screwed up on during the telecast.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*



glenwo2 said:


> dude, did you check out the recorded youtube VID?
> 
> He's referring to the flying Knee that was not shown WHICH WAS SHOWN in the vid if you bothered to look.
> 
> ...


Yes and holy crap xD FTW lol

But other People also talked about that German Suplex


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Not going to lie. It was a bland show. Not bad or horrible. Everything just felt so.....blah.

Props goes to AJ LEE for speaking what everybody has been thinking about the Divas division for YEARS now. Ever since Trish (and Lita) have left the division, nobody has come close their level except Mickie James if you REALLY want to split hairs and Kharma had the potential if things played out better. There is no denying, however. AJ IS the Queen B of the division and nobody comes close to her level. Fuck the Bellas and Eva Marie for trying to sabotage that segment like they always do when someone better and more over than them overshadow their pathetic attempts of being anything. Hope it lead to Natalya and AJ at NOC but we'll see.

Still loving the Bryan/Corporation angle and I still can't wait to see how they build and transpire the whole thing. However, the opening segment was pretty bad IMO. As I said about SD last week, I understand Bryan is an underdog and people love him and that he'll turn up the intensity and fiery attitude as the weeks progress but I'm not digging the "smarmy, smiling, crowd pandering" Bryan in these promos. We get it. He's pretty. You worked hard. You'll be WWE champion. Bryan needs to put in more material so this doesn't feel like it is dragging along. Orton was pretty lame as well tonight compared to SD last week (and that Orton/Christian match was weak as shit. Their worst encounter to date.) HHH was decent and he has the condescending yet vicious corporate leader character down to pat. Could have done without all the singing and everything. Also, another complaint I have to worry about. I know Bryan is over and the YES chants can fill up and arena but I fear that the WWE is going to keep using that as a long standing crutch that will wear thin eventually and could halt Bryan's overness and momentum if they are not careful. The ending was superb, however. Bryan vs. The Shield, match wise and story wise, NEVER gets old. HHH coming out and punk bitching everybody was solid and gives him more heat. Again, fucking kudos to the Big Show for selling his emotions and fury over like a champ. I REALLY thought he would have knocked out Hunter and helped Bryan last night. Good one, WWE.

As for Heyman and Punk.....:clap THAT is how you create compelling, must-see television. Punk was so deranged and hopeful that he would get Heyman tonight that he missed the forest from the trees. Yeah, he beat Axel and THOUGHT he would have tooken out Heyman but Axel recovered enough to be taken over. Heyman's acting and yelling was Oscar worthy and I mean it. Honestly, I can totally see where Heyman is coming from. The man he called his own son in CM Punk betrayed him after all the years they have been together in his eyes. Heyman felt the need to show Punk so "tough love" as a father figure. Punk as the badass fighting face yelling to Heyman to make the kendo shots count was also grade A quality. Axel is fucking horrible, though. I already explained why last night but he's almost dragged it down but the greatness of Punk and Heyman washed those away fairly quick.

I have to also give credit in that since Cena is injured.....faces feel vulnerable again and heels feel dominant again. THAT is how you build storylines, create stars, and make moments. Faces need to be stripped away of their supposed "invincibility" by heels that outsmart, outpower, outlast, etc. in every facet to where the crowds feel bad for the faces and want to see them get their final revenge against the dastardly heels. Wrestling 101, folks. Never fails.

Outside of all that, fucking filler everywhere. Too many damn commercials. Pointless matches (Miz/Cody vs. Sandow/Fandango), horrible matches (ADR/RVD (RVD stunk up the ring tonight, as I knew he would with an ADR), Orton/Christian). RAW needs to rethink this whole 3 hour format (which they won't for various reasons, I understand) because it not only has become a chore to watch but you feel drained as hell by the time you get to the final 30 minutes of the show. Bland show, outside of the ending, Punk/Heyman, and AJ "KENDRICK LAMAR" LEE with an amazing promo.

A remix, by the way:



> "I've gone to the hair salons hearing discussion of the greatest of all times. AJ, Trish, Lita, Sherri Martel, and Sable. New bitches are new bitches, don't get involved.....and that goes for Eva Marie, Nikki, and Brie. Cameron, Naomi, Nattie, and Jojo. Layla, Kaitlyn, and Aksana too. I got love for you all but I'm trying to murder you bitches! I'm trying to make sure your core fans ain't never heard of you bitches! They don't wanna hear not one more screech or voice from you bitches! What is competition? "


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*

those moves were so good in that match, I bet the guys on the ramp were jealous.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*



Ekaf said:


> This is what we missed out on. THAT SELL!


Great sell. I also loved how Rollins sold the suicide dive. Boy is he fun to watch in the ring. Bryan and Rollins must have a 20-25 (at least) minute match some day. 

Anyways, worst part of Raw was probably The Miz vs. Fandango stuff. I don't care one bit for that feud. Titus O'neil vs. Jack Swagger was boring too and accomplished very little, if anything at all.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*

Would love to see a gif of Rollins dying on the suicide dive.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

ruin Bryan's overness? we're still waiting on that...hasnt' happened.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

markedfordeath said:


> ruin Bryan's overness? we're still waiting on that...hasnt' happened.


So you missed where I was getting at. Ok.

I'm not saying his overness will be ruined but that doesn't mean the YES chants won't. It will always be a vital part to the Bryan character but he needs to expand his promo work for this particular angle or else people will get the notion that he's just the YES! guy. I'm not one of those guys as I think Bryan's mic work has improved in SPADES over the years but that is a reasonable doubt that the WWE should take into consideration before it potentially halt's Bryan momentum.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*



NO! said:


> Great sell. I also loved how Rollins sold the suicide dive. Boy is he fun to watch in the ring. Bryan and Rollins must have a 20-25 (at least) minute match some day.
> 
> Anyways, worst part of Raw was probably The Miz vs. Fandango stuff. I don't care one bit for that feud. Titus O'neil vs. Jack Swagger was boring too and accomplished very little, if anything at all.


Titus needs a new finisher or a finisher, period.


I mean what was that?

When Darren Young has a better-looking finisher than yours, you've got to re-evaluate things.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*

People make mistakes, calm the F down.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

what? yeah i don't get it....he appeals to every demographic going today. old people, young people, teenagers, kids, they all love him..and saying Yes is fun, and they follow it up by chanting his name....everyone loves saying yes and no, it gets the crowd involved......don't think its going away anytime soon....they shouldn't change anything..everyone hates the heels now.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*

The things people get worked up on, hilarious.


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

> As for Heyman and Punk..... THAT is how you create compelling, must-see television.


Really? That awkward, looong, boring segment was compelling must see TV? WOW. Axel never got any heat beating up punk, neither did heyman. People were just confused from what I saw.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Quietus said:


> Really? That awkward, looong, boring segment was compelling must see TV? WOW. Axel never got any heat beating up punk, neither did heyman. People were just confused from what I saw.


:lmao

I can't even imagine you typing that without laughing (providing you had the volume on).


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

markedfordeath said:


> what? yeah i don't get it....he appeals to every demographic going today. old people, young people, teenagers, kids, they all love him..and saying Yes is fun, and they follow it up by chanting his name....everyone loves saying yes and no, it gets the crowd involved......don't think its going away anytime soon....they shouldn't change anything..everyone hates the heels now.


I. Understand. That.

The point I'm making is that Bryan (as should every character in the WWE) should evolve accordingly. This angle between Bryan and the Corporation is going to get personal very soon and Bryan needs to be more in-depth with his promos to make it seem natural. If I was getting beat down for a month and got screwed out of a championship match at a PPV, am I really going to start going YES! when I come out to confront the perpetrators? No. That's not natural. I get why Bryan is being smarmy right now, the angle dictates it for the time being but as it moves forward it's time to start getting real and hopefully Bryan understands that you eliciting the YES! chants doesn't have to be every time you are on TV. The chants don't always have to call for that.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*

Really pissed me off to.

I demand a segment next week where Rollins eats two or three of those kicks and we get to see it. Throw in some slow-motion too and I can forgive this week's mistake. Book it Maddox!


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

you do know that his part is scripted correct? how is it his fault?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*



Macho Minion said:


> People make mistakes, calm the F down.





latinoheat4life2 said:


> The things people get worked up on, hilarious.



I think why people are upset is because it ruined the absolute climax and finish of the match. 

It's like you're watching, for example, a boxing match and all of a sudden the power goes out in your house and you're not able to see the rest of the fight. Then hours later, the power goes back on and you learn that there was a KO but you never got to see it. 

Same thing here except they didn't even bother to show replays of the knee which is worse...


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Crusade said:


> GOAT :lmao



I am laughing each time he laughs because of those TEETH of his. Holy Dental-Appointments, batman!


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

The Sandrone said:


> :lmao
> 
> I can't even imagine you typing that without laughing (providing you had the volume on).


People were cheering for Punk, but Axel got no heat, and heyman barely.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

markedfordeath said:


> you do know that his part is scripted correct? how is it his fault?


Gee, in pro wrestling/sports entertainment? Didn't know.

And that wasn't the point I was making at all but fine.


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*

Brian Danielson v. Tyler Black for the ROH Title, all I'm sayin'...

It was an error, and kind of highlights why Bryan is so different: WWE is used to using two angles to get the finishing move, but Bryan's uses only one. Trying to clip it at/near the impact point can make you miss it completely. He does it so well as a strike finish that one angle shows the speed, impact, and ferocity in a dramatic way. There's nothing to hide - nothing to cut away from.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

Did I mishear of did the crowd chant BORING during the Punk/Heyman segment? Idiots. I'm growing to like Ryback more and more.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Quietus said:


> People were cheering for Punk, but Axel got no heat, and heyman barely.


You, my friend, need to re-watch it then if you didn't hear any heat. There was a ton, including a "Walrus" chant for Heyman as he was assaulting Punk.



> Did I mishear of did the crowd chant BORING during the Punk/Heyman segment? Idiots. I'm growing to like Ryback more and more.


Nah, it was "Walrus", which Heyman has been referred to many times this year.

Edit: 

Oh, and upon watching these back, Axel yelling "HE'S A PAUL HEYMAN" (referring to Heyman) and Ryback saying "THE BIG GUY"... HHH's singing has a run for it's money for funniest part of the night. :lmao


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

The Arseache Kid said:


> Did I mishear of did the crowd chant BORING during the Punk/Heyman segment? Idiots. I'm growing to like Ryback more and more.


It was *WALRUS* they were chanting.





The Sandrone said:


> You, my friend, need to re-watch it then if you didn't hear any heat. There was a ton, including a "Walrus" chant for Heyman as he was assaulting Punk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. 


Axel yelled *"HE'S THE PAUL HEYMAN"* after yelling that he was the Intercontinental champion.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

glenwo2 said:


> It was *WALRUS* they were chanting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh... well it's just as funny. :lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*

The Bellas and Eva Marie. Worse than any filler on the show.

I know it's their characters (and probably their real life personas) but good FUCKING god that was migrating. Poor Cena and Bryan...


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

Motorhead is awesome as ever but heel HHH does need a new theme imo.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*

I'm sure it was an honest mistake, we'll get to see it plenty of times in the future.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*

There were quite a few bad parts to RAW, but that wasn't the worst.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

next week they should have Bryan come out and take the shield out and then Orton out with a huge kick to the back of the head....then as soon as he has Triple H and Vince cornered, out should come a big guy like Matt Morgan to powerbomb him to the ground....still makes Bryan look strong and like a bad ass, and adds even more depth.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> Because He was around as the COO when Big Show got that Iron-Clad contract from our good friend John Laurinaitis.
> 
> It still pisses me off that they're ignoring that. I doubt the WWE actually forgot.
> 
> ...


maybe more than being fired he's worried about getting in some kind of handicap match again, and again, and again... i don't know, maybe i'm trying to see logic where there isn't


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> next week they should have Bryan come out and take the shield out and then Orton out with a huge kick to the back of the head....then as soon as he has Triple H and Vince cornered, out should come a big guy like Matt Morgan to powerbomb him to the ground....still makes Bryan look strong and like a bad ass, and adds even more depth.


*How does introducing some random released TNA wrestler and them doing the same thing they did last week add any depth?*


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Crowds pop big for Bryan. Why the pandering? I will never understand the logic.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Crowds pop big for Bryan. Why the pandering? I will never understand the logic.


Babyfaces should appreciate fan support, particularly if it fuels their ability to Hulk Up


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Pongo said:


> maybe more than being fired he's worried about getting in some kind of handicap match again, and again, and again... *i don't know, maybe i'm trying to see logic where there isn't*


I hope that wasn't a veiled shot at me there.


But anyway, finding "Logic" in a WWE storyline is akin to finding the proverbial needle in a haystack...


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

BADASS.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> *I hope that wasn't a veiled shot at me there*.
> 
> 
> But anyway, finding "Logic" in a WWE storyline is akin to finding the proverbial needle in a haystack...


what?fpalm we were talking about the wwe, how the hell did you see a shot at you


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

markedfordeath said:


> what? yeah i don't get it....*he appeals to every demographic going today. old people, young people, teenagers, kids, they all love him*..and saying Yes is fun, and they follow it up by chanting his name....everyone loves saying yes and no, *it gets the crowd involved*......don't think its going away anytime soon....they shouldn't change anything..everyone hates the heels now.


People like to say this all the time, but I'd like to see some proof myself. I mean, what proof is there that Bryan appeals to _old people_? Also, you hit the nail on the head... "YES" gets the crowd involved - and that is the main reason why it came to prominence in the first place. A group of smarks in the crowd at WM28 started the chants off, mainly to get themselves over, and now it's escalated to what it has, because fans now jump at the chance to chant "YES", all night, because it makes them part of the show, and makes them feel like they're important.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

you honestly don't believe that do you? the Yes chants started BEFORE wrestlemania 28...there were YES chants written on white boards that they hung in the air in the audience...it was already a made thing that Bryan made up, he got the idea from the UFC fighter......how in the hell did you think somebody at WM28 started it? you obviously only watch Punk's segments then....Bryan got himself over....and are you ignoring the Daniel Bryan chants as well, or do you have selective memory? People pop big during his matches, every time you put him down, your comments don't hold water because none of it is true, i just totally set you straight! they chant more than YES, they chant his name and the heels are getting heat off attacking him.....your guy already had a 434 title reign..your like a New York Yankee fan, you HAVE to be on top all the time and dont' want anyone else to have a chance....Bryan is having his chance and your downgrading him because its not Punk at the top...sound like a whiny bitch!


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

mblonde09 said:


> People like to say this all the time, but I'd like to see some proof myself. I mean, what proof is there that Bryan appeals to _old people_? Also, you hit the nail on the head... "YES" gets the crowd involved - and that is the main reason why it came to prominence in the first place. A group of smarks in the crowd at WM28 started the chants off, mainly to get themselves over, and now it's escalated to what it has, because fans now jump at the chance to chant "YES", all night, because it makes them part of the show, and makes them feel like they're important.


What are you exactly trying to say with all this? Get to the point!


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

he's just upset that his guy still isn't champion....he's just bitter...so just ignore him.


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

Right. Bryan atleast didn't need "worked shoots" and every part timer in the company to get over. And even with that advantage, Punk still can't touch Bryan's overness.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Bryan is doing just fine....I'm proud of him, he truly deserves this.


----------



## DevilsFavouriteDem (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last Monday*

Damn that was amazing selling by Rollins. 

I was just as disappointed as OP when the screw up happened. Hope they had another camera that caught it, the comments on youtube seem to indicate they didn't.

They should play this up like :HHH2 had something to do with it


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

mblonde09 said:


> People like to say this all the time, but I'd like to see some proof myself. I mean, what proof is there that Bryan appeals to _old people_? Also, you hit the nail on the head... "YES" gets the crowd involved - and that is the main reason why it came to prominence in the first place. A group of smarks in the crowd at WM28 started the chants off, mainly to get themselves over, and now it's escalated to what it has, because fans now jump at the chance to chant "YES", all night, because it makes them part of the show, *and makes them feel like they're important.*


and they aren't..?


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot (Jul 19, 2013)

Lol at curtis axel

"Im the champ, that is paul heyman, you will learn your lesson"

AWKWARD, i still liked when axel was giddy in the ring tho as heyman was cracking the kendo stick on cm punk

Dont worry tho, curtis axel is going to finish the job brock lesnar gave him. Hahahaha


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last Monday*

The crowd was awful all night

Daniel Bryans opening segment was shockingly shit too


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*



Ekaf said:


> This is what we missed out on. THAT SELL!



"Those ya kids" :lmao


----------



## MADReaLJL (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> There were quite a few bad parts to RAW, but that wasn't the worst.


Not related to the topic. But referring to your sig, I thought Cena lost clean to Bryan on Summerslam, or is it not?


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Worst part of RAW last night*



MADReaLJL said:


> Not related to the topic. But referring to your sig, I thought Cena lost clean to Bryan on Summerslam, or is it not?


was defo 100% clean


----------



## WeAreProWrestling (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I love the knee kick finisher. They need to name it though.


----------

